# Anime BD/DVD Sales Thread



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright, I tried this before, but I didn't like the irregular pattern of MAL's full numbers and Philie-web not listing exact numbers, so I gave up. This time I'll be taking my numbers directly from 2ch and livedoor so I'll have the full numbers when they're out regardless of whether MAL news posts them. So, let's try this again. Here's a little write up I did to help  better understand the scale of anime sales.



> -Less than 1000: Complete failure for late night anime, but is common among mainstream/daytime anime, which rely on other methods to produce revenue such as ratings and merchandising. Examples of this would be Naruto, Bleach, OP, Fairy Tale, Detective Conan, and most noitaminA slot anime.
> 
> -1000-2000: Pretty much same as above. Some examples of recent late night anime that bombed like this would be LOLH, B Gata H Kei, and Ookami-san.
> 
> ...



List of vol 1 sales by season:
Winter '10 | Spring '10 | Summer '10 | Fall '10

_*List keys take inspiration from Mania but the actual numbers and format come from 2ch. I'll be doing my own lists from here on._

Yearly DVD/BD Sales Ranking:
Top 100 DVD/Top 50 BD of 2010

Weekly DVD/BD Sales Ranking:
-12/13-12/19
-12/20-12/26
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

*List of Winter '10 Volume 1 Sales*

~List of Winter '10 Volume 1 Sales~​
29,053 - Durarara!! [DVD]: 2010/02/24
- - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*9,361 - Hidamari Sketch ? ☆☆☆ [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/24
*8,958 - Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu [BD+DVD]: 2010/04/23
*8,214 - Katanagatari [BD+DVD]: 2010/04/07
*4,892 - Ladies Versus Butlers [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/26
*4,579 - Sora no Woto [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/24　[*]
*3,598 - Omamori Himari [DVD]: 2010/03/26
*3,539 - Nodame Cantabile Finale [DVD]: 2010/04/07
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*1,328 - Dance in the Vampire Bund [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/25 [●]
**,990 - Hanamaru Youchien [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/24 [●]
**,511 - Chuu-Bra!! [BD+DVD]: 2010/03/24 [ǂ] [●]
**,397 - Cobra: Rokunin no Yuushi [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/23 [●]
**,315 - Ookamikakushi [BD+DVD]: 2010/04/23 [●]

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[*] - Sora no Woto DVD 1 did not rank, but 3 did at 1,156. Added to BD 1 at 3,423 BDs
[ǂ] - Chuu-Bra!! DVD/BD 1 did not rank, but BD 2-4 have at ~550 each [511 for Vol. 2]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

*List of Spring '10 Volume 1 Sales*

~List of Spring '10 Volume 1 Sales~​
42,433 - K-ON!! [BD+DVD]: 2010/07/30
40,442 - Angel Beats! [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/23
31,444 - WORKING!! [DVD]: 2010/04/21 [*]
15,577 - Hakuouki [DVD]: 2010/06/23
12,916 - Hetalia World Series [DVD]: 2010/06/25
11,250 - Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai~ [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/23
- - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*7,340 - Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/20
*5,673 - kiss?sis [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/23
*5,039 - Mayoi Neko Overrun [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/25
*4,632 - Ikkitousen Xtreme Xecutor [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/25
*4,579 - Arakawa Under the Bridge [BD+DVD]: 2010/07/07
*3,244 - Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/25
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*2,618 - Uragiri wa Boku no Namae wo Shitteiru [DVD]: 2010/06/25
*2,568 - Shin Koihime Musou ~Otome Tairan~ [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/04
*2,419 - Heartcatch Precure! [DVD]: 2010/06/16
*2,101 - Kaichou wa Maid-sama! [BD+DVD]: 2010/07/22 [?]
*1,635 - B Gata H Kei [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/06 [●]
*1,305 - Giant Killing [DVD]: 2010/07/21
**,875 - Saraiya Goyou [DVD]: 2010/07/23 [?]
**,587 - Senkou no Night Raid [BD+DVD]: 2010/06/23 [●]
**,422 - HEROMAN [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/18 [●]
**,*** - RAINBOW [DVD]: 2010/08/25

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[?] - DVD sales are an estimate based on this post.
[*] - Working!! had skewed 1st vol sales; Vol. 2 sold 17.5k. Would still be 2nd regardless.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

*List of Summer '10 Volume 1 Sales*

~List of Summer '10 Volume 1 Sales~​
16,723 - Sengoku BASARA Two [DVD]: 2010/10/6
16,102 - Strike Witches 2 [BD+DVD]: 2010/9/24
10,049 - Kuroshitsuji II [DVD]: 2010/09/22
- - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*7,993 - Highschool of the Dead [BD+DVD]: 2010/9/22
*7,244 - Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ [BD+DVD]: 2010/8/25
*6,938 - Seitokai Yakuindomo [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/04 [ǂ]
*6,296 - Amagami SS [BD+DVD]: 2010/10/20
*5,203 - Nurarihyon no Mago [DVD]: 2010/9/23
*3,467 - Asobi ni Iku yo! [BD+DVD]: 2010/9/15
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*2,713 - Seikimatsu Occult Gakuin [BD+DVD]: 2010/9/22 [●]
*1,480 - Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu [DVD]: 2010/10/22 [●]
*1,371 - Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakamatachi [BD+DVD]: 2010/09/22 [●]
*1,302 - Mitsudomoe [BD+DVD]: 2010/08/25 [●]
*1,000 - Shukufuku no Campanella [BD+DVD]: 2010/09/22 [●]
**,606 - Shiki [BD+DVD]: 2010/10/27 [●]

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[ǂ] - Conflicting reports. I count 6,446 across the lists, ASuki has 6,691 and  has 6,938. Last is probably correct, from some monthly updates or other more comprehensive numbers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

*List of Fall '10 Volume 1 Sales*

~List of Fall '10 Volume 1 Sales~​
28,350 - Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/22
18,791 - Toaru Majutsu no Index II [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/26
15,500 - STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/26
11,694 - Hakuouki Hekketsu-roku [DVD]: 2010/12/22
- - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*7,598 - Shinryaku! Ika Musume [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/24 (DVD: Extremely low) [●]
*7,081 - Yosuga no Sora [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/22 [●][＊]
*6,929 - Tantei Opera Milky Holmes [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/19
*6,788 - Motto To LOVE-Ru [BD+DVD]: 2010/11/24
*6,451 - Hyakka Rouran SAMURAI GIRLS [BD+DVD]: 2010/11/25
*3,996 - Sora no Otoshimono Forte [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/24 [●][＊]
*3,368 - Otome Youkai Zakuro [DVD]: 2010/11/24
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*2,867 - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/24 [●][￥][＊]
*2,754 - Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai [BD+DVD]: 2011/1/26 [●]
*2,557 - Arakawa Under the Bridge x Bridge [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/12
*2,052 - Bakuman. [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/26
*2,341 - Fortune Arterial -Akai Yakusoku- [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/24 [●][＊]
*1,789 - Tegami Bachi REVERSE [DVD]: 2010/12/22 [〇][＊]
*1,718 - Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/24 [●][＊]
**,740 - MM! [BD+DVD]: 2010/12/22 [〇][＊]
**,730 - Kuragehime [BD+DVD]: 2011/01/28 [●]
**,*** - Shinrei Tantei Yakumo [DVD]: 2011/01/26

_Numbers not yet released_:
**,*** - Togainu no Chi [DVD]: 2011/03/23

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[〇] - Neither BD nor DVD ranked.
[￥] - Kadokawa thought the series would only sale 2,000 BDs/DVDs per volume and did not ship enough copies to meet demand on release week. Numbers would be quite a bit higher if not for this.
[＊] - Minimum total sales based on >100 DVD list.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

~List of Winter '11 Volume 1 Sales~​
75,182 - *Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica* [BD+DVD]: 2011/04/27
37,870 - *IS -Infinite Stratos-* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/30
 - - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*7,475 - *Kimi ni Todoke 2nd Season* [DVD]: 2011/03/02
*6,242 - *Freezing* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/30
*4,846 - *Yumekui Merry* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/16 [?]
*4,375 - *Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/25
*3,766 - *Starry☆Sky* [DVD]: 2011/02/23
*3,239 - *GOSICK* [BD+DVD]: 2011/05/10
*3,141 - *Onii-chan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja nain Dakara ne!!* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/09 [●] [?]
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*1,896 - *Level E* [DVD]: 2011/02/23
*1,156 - *Mitsudomoe Zouryouchuu!* [BD+DVD]: 2011/04/06 [●]
*1,112 - *Rio -Rainbow Gate!-* [BD+DVD]: 2011/04/29
*1,056 - *Hourou Musuko* [BD+DVD]: 2011/04/27 [●]
**,883 - *Fractale* [BD+DVD]: 2011/04/22 [●]
**,562 - *Dragon Crisis!* [BD+DVD]: 2011/03/09 [●] [?]

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[?] - First week sales were during or one week after the massive earthquake/tsunami.


Numbers not yet available:

**,*** - Beelzebub [DVD]: 2011/06/29


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

~List of Spring '11 Volume 1 Sales~​
23,975 - *Tiger & Bunny* [BD+DVD]: 2011/05/27 [/]
18,210 - *Ao no Exorcist* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
11,802 - *Steins;Gate* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22 [●]
 - - -- - - - - - - - - - - 10,000 Line - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*8,241 - *Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
*6,628 - *Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
*6,356 - *Hidan no Aria* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
*6,334 - *A Channel* [BD+DVD]: 2011/05/25
*6,891 - *Sket Dance* [DVD]: 2011/06/24
*4,574 - *Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi* [DVD]: 2011/06/24
- - - - - - - - - - - Manabi Line (2,899) - - - - - - - - - - - 
*1,321 - *Tono to Issho ~Gantai no Yabou~* [DVD]: 2011/05/25
**,924 - *Nichijou* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/24 [●]
**,*** - *30-sai no Hoken Taiiku* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/24
**,*** - *Astarotte no Omocha!* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/24
**,*** - *Deadman Wonderland* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/24
**,*** - *Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
**,*** - *Moshidora* [BD+DVD]: 2011/05/27
**,*** - *Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22
**,*** - *SoftTenni* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/22

[●] - Only one of the two formats (generally BD) ranked. Numbers incomplete.
[/] - Severe distro problems.

Numbers not yet available:

**,*** - *Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai* [BD+DVD]: 2011/06/29
**,*** - *Hanasaku Iroha* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/20
**,*** - *Dog Days* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/27
**,*** - *Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai II* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/27
**,*** - *Maria † Holic Alive* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/27
**,*** - *Appleseed XIII* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/06
**,*** - *Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/06
**,*** - *Seikon no Qwaser II* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/06
**,*** - *Sengoku Otome ~Momoiro Paradox~* [BD+DVD]: 2011/07/06
**,*** - *Gintama'* [DVD]: 2011/07/27
**,*** - *Toriko* [DVD]: 2011/08/02
**,*** - *「C」* [BD+DVD]: 2011/08/19
**,*** - *Hen Semi* [BD+DVD]: 2011/08/31
**,*** - *Gyakkyou Burai Kaiji Hakairoku-hen* [DVD?]: 2011/??/??
**,*** - *Hyougemono* [DVD?]: 2011/??/??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

_-Rserved Again-_


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

┐(￣ー￣)┌                                    **


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2011)

*DVD/BD Sales for 12/13-12/19*

Sales for the week of 12/13-12/19

*Bold* = Seasonal Anime



			
				DVD Top 100 for 12/13-12/19 said:
			
		

> *1 - 96,014　*,*96,014 Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen (Limited Edition)
> *4 - 19,667　*,*19,667 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya Limited Edition
> 10 - 11,076　*,*11,076 Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen (Standard Edition)
> 11 - 10,827　*,*62,230 Toy Story 3
> ...






			
				BD Top 50 for 12/13-12/19 said:
			
		

> *1 - 77,056　*77,056 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya Limited Edition
> **2 - 28,260　*28,260 K-ON!! 6 (Limited Press Edition)*
> *5 - 18,026　*18,026 Black★Rock Shooter Blu-ray & DVD Set (Limited First Edition)
> *7 - *8,620　**8,620 How to Train Your Dragon Blu-ray & DVD Set
> ...


List of First Week Sales:

1. *Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen* = 107,090 [DVD]
2. *The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya* = 100,036 [BD+DVD]
3. *K-ON!! 6* = 32,036 [BD+DVD]
4. *Black★Rock Shooter Blu-ray & DVD Set* = 18,760 [BD+DVD]
5. *How to Train Your Dragon Bone Crusher's* = 13,355 [BD+DVD]
6. *Pocket Monster Diamond & Pearl: Genei no Hasha Zoroark* = 10,611 [DVD]
7. *TRIGUN: Badlands Rumble* = 7,058 [DVD]
8. *Toaru Majutsu no Index Box Set 1* = 5,803 [DVD]
9. *Amagami SS 4* = 5,225 [BD+DVD]
10. *Amagami SS 5* = 4,824 [BD+DVD]
11. *Bleach Zanpakutou: The Alternate Tale Arc #8* = 3,137 [DVD]
12. *Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 1-Sei Family-hen Part II* = 2,820 [DVD]
13. *Heartcatch Precure! Vol. 7* = 1,902 [DVD]
14. *Kuruneko Shin Season Shin Kisetsu no Kuruneko Bin #1 Edo-Edition Pop-Up Picture Book Bundle* = 1,971 [DVD]

K-ON!! domination and Amagami selling around 4000-5000 area first week. Gintama and Haruhi movie selling over 100,000. No surprises here.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 12/20-12/26*

Sales for the week of 12/20-12/26

*Bold* = Seasonal Anime



			
				12/20-12/26 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> *4 - 26,662　*,*26,662 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-
> *5 - 25,994　*,*25,994 - ONE PIECE Log Collection “CHOPPER”
> *6 - 24,322　*,*24,322 - ONE PIECE Log Collection “GRAND LINE”
> 11 - 13,582　*,*75,812 - Toy Story 3
> ...






			
				12/20-12/26  BD Top 50 said:
			
		

> *1 - 58,556　*58,556 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer- Complete Edition
> **3 - 19,329　*19,329 - Angel Beats! 7 (Complete Limited Pressing)
> *4 - 18,085　*18,085 - Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai 1 (Complete Limited Pressing)*
> *6 - 15,501　*15,501 - Laputa: Castle in the Sky
> ...


List of First Week Sales:

* = DVD numbers not ranked

1. *Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-* = 95,284 [BD+DVD]
2. *Angel Beats! 7* = 29,797 [BD+DVD]
3. *ONE PIECE Log Collection “CHOPPER”* = 25,994 [DVD]
4. *ONE PIECE Log Collection “GRAND LINE”* = 24,322 [DVD]
5. *Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii wake ga nai* = 23,178 [BD+DVD]
6. *Laputa: Castle in the Sky* = 15,501 [BD]
7. *Strike Witches 2 Vol. 4* = 12,493 [BD+DVD]
8. *Durarara!! 11* = 10,767 [DVD]
7. *Hetalia World Series Vol.4* = 9271 [DVD]
9. *Kuroshitsuji II IV* = 6,733 [DVD]
10. *Ookiku Furikabutte ~Natsu no Taikai-hen~ 7* = 6,539 [BD+DVD]
11. *Motto To LOVE-Ru -Trouble- Vol. 2* = 6,231 [BD+DVD]
12. *Shinrykau! Ika Musume 1* = 6,181 [BD]*
13. *Yosuga no Sora Blu-ray 1* = 5,852 [BD]*
14. *Tamayura Vol. 2* = 4,148 [BD]*
15. *Highschool of the Dead 4* = 4,045 [BD]*
16. *G-Selection Mobile Suit Gundam X* = 3,755 [DVD]
17. *"Bungaku Shoujo" Memoire III  ~Koi Suru Otome no Rhapsody~* = 3,374 [DVD]
18. *Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls Vol. 2* = 3,368 [BD]*
19. *Sekirei ~Pure Engagement!~ 5* = 3,229 [BD]*
20. *Nurarihyon no Mago Vol. 4* = 3,229 [DVD]
21. *EMOTION the Best* = 3,166 [DVD]
22. *Prince of Tennis TV Anime Edition Pre-pair DVD 8* = 2,973 [DVD]
23. *Prince of Tennis TV Anime Edition Pre-pair DVD 7* = 2,686 [DVD]
24. *Sora no Otoshimono Forte Blu-ray Vol. 1* = 2,767 [BD]*
25. *Mokei Senshi Gunpla Builders Beginning G* = 2,219 [BD]*
26. *Panty&Stocking with Garterbelt Vol. 1* = 2,127 [BD]*
27. *Asobi ni Iku yo! contact,4* = 2,021 [BD]*
28. *Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru 1* = 1,718 [BD]*
29. *OVA ToHeart2 adnext Vol. 2* = 1,691 [BD]*
30. *Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku Vol. 1* = 1,601 [BD]*
31. *Sekimatsu Occult Gakuin Vol. 4* = 1,481 [BD]*

It's a bit surprising how many of the DVDs didn't rank this week, I guess the barrier of entry for DVDs was just too high this week with all the series coming out and the rankings stopping at 2,218. I'm guessing that a lot of the ones that didn't rank were just below the entry level, particularly Ika Musume and YnS, which both probably had around 2,000 DVDs sold. Same with a lot of the other higher ranked BDs. Although when you get down to the BDs that sold around 2,000, the DVDs are probably only in the high hundreds, if that. I feel like PSG is over 3,000 sold with DVD numbers though.

Anyway, as expected, Oreimo dominates this season, even outpacing my expectations in both DVD and BDs, although I wasn't far off. I thought it would sale around the high 3,000s-low 4,000s, and the BDs to be in the high 16,000s-low 17,000s.  And sales continue to drop off for Kuroshitsuji, although that's usual for it. The DVD will still probably cross 10,000 over the next few weeks. Same deal with DRRR!!, although it has more wiggle room. And lol SoraOto, that's a big drop off from first season sales, and the DVDs are at best only in the low 1,000s. I haven't caught up with the second season myself, but I'm guessing it must have been pretty disappointing for this to happen. Not even the announcement of a movie for it had an effect on sales. Hell, the idea for a movie adaptation of this is laughable in itself. 

And finally, congratulations to both Ika-chan and YnS, two series which were both kind of black horses this season and turned it around to become probably the 4th and 5th best selling series this season, respectively.  With DVDs added in both would probably be around the mid 8,000 area. And going off of pre-order data, the Sora arc of YnS will be even higher in sales than this first volume was.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2011)

B Gata H Kei bombed?  Wonder why?

I'm thinking P&S are gonna be somewhere around TTGL numbers.


----------



## stardust (Jan 4, 2011)

Haven't seen B Gata H Kei myself, but it's the kind of series that can easily turn off the otaku market. You know, the kind with their highly unrealistic 'if she's not pure, then she's not mai waifu anymore!1111' school of thought.

I'm surprised that Yosuga no Sora even sold _that _much. Sales I've seen for series like that (outside of heavy hitters like the KyoAni adaptations of Key series) aren't usually that high. But like Suzuku mentioned, with the pre-orders for the Sora arc being high it's all about her. Wouldn't surprise me if we saw a noticeable drop in sales for the episodes where she doesn't appear.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> Haven't seen B Gata H Kei myself, but it's the kind of series that can easily turn off the otaku market. You know, the kind with their highly unrealistic 'if she's not pure, then she's not mai waifu anymore!1111' school of thought.



Panty and Stocking serves an even bigger f u to the whole pure waifu thing, but they're lapping it up over there. i assume so anyways, judging by the fanart and high demand for the ost.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2011)

Mider T said:


> B Gata H Kei bombed?  Wonder why?


Partly because of what Retro said, partly because it wasn't really anything special. Ofc, I enjoyed the series myself, but I can understand why people weren't excited to buy it. In a way, it pissed off both halves of the "otaku" market; the creepy, hikikomori half that was mad because Yamada was a self-professed "slut", and the other half of the market that likes new, interesting shows that aren't "perverted". It was just destined to bomb.



> I'm thinking P&S are gonna be somewhere around TTGL numbers.





			
				TTGL Sales (DVD only) said:
			
		

> vol.01 14,933　16,900
> vol.02 15,114　17,544
> vol.03 16,601　18,163
> vol.04 15,469　17,671
> ...



PSG vol 1 BD sales: 2,127

Like the post said, the DVD numbers didn't manage to rank due to the unusually high threshold for this week, but they can't be over 2,218, as that's the threshold limit for this week. The DVD sales are probably in the low 1,000s, if that much. Sooo, lol.



RetroElectro said:


> Haven't seen B Gata H Kei myself, but it's the kind of series that can easily turn off the otaku market. You know, the kind with their highly unrealistic 'if she's not pure, then she's not mai waifu anymore!1111' school of thought.
> 
> I'm surprised that Yosuga no Sora even sold _that _much. Sales I've seen for series like that (outside of heavy hitters like the KyoAni adaptations of Key series) aren't usually that high. But like Suzuku mentioned, with the pre-orders for the Sora arc being high it's all about her. Wouldn't surprise me if we saw a noticeable drop in sales for the episodes where she doesn't appear.


Nah, each volume contains the individual arcs of the girls. This first volume was Kazuha's arc. So it's not just Sora, although her arc will sale significantly more than the others, probably around 7,000-9,000. And in case you're wondering, each volume includes episode 1, Kazuha and Akira's vols both include episode 2, and both Nao and Sora's vols include episode 7.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> Partly because of what Retro said, partly because it wasn't really anything special. Ofc, I enjoyed the series myself, but I can understand why people weren't excited to buy it. In a way, it pissed off both halves of the "otaku" market; the creepy, hikikomori half that was mad because Yamada was a self-professed "slut", and the other half of the market that likes new, interesting shows that aren't "perverted". It was just destined to bomb.



I just think majority of otaku just don't have good taste and need to get their dicks wet. 

"DURR HURR I WISH MY SISTER WAS AS CUTE!"
[/rage]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, it turns out Kodaokawa had distribution problems and sold out of PSG. Numbers should be higher than they are.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 4, 2011)

Technically not "distribution problems". Kadokawa expected PSG to only sell about 2000 copies per volume and for the most part, it's sold out at most vendors. I assume GAINAX/Kadokawa expected to make up for the rest of the money in merchandises. 

Also, the price of a PSG BD/DVD is at least 500-1500 yen higher than most other anime that aired this fall.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2011)

*DVD/BD Rankings for the Year of 2010*



			
				Top 100 DVD For the Year of 2010 (12/28/09-12/20/10) said:
			
		

> *3　373,820 - Evangelion: 2.22 You Can (Not) Advance
> 12　168,555 - One Piece Film "Strong World" DVD 10th Anniversary Limited Edition
> 16　162,050 - Carl Jiisan no Sora Tobu Ie
> 24　127,832 - Summer Wars
> ...





			
				Top 50 BD For the Year of 2010 (12/28/09-12/20/10) said:
			
		

> *1　449,675 - Evangelion 2.22  You Can (Not) Advance
> *4　151,832 - Toy Story 3 DVD+Blu-ray Set
> *5　105,742 - Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
> *6　101,113 - Toy Story 3 Blu-ray+DVD Set
> ...


Should be getting DVD Top 500 and BD Top 100 later on this month, around the 20th.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for this thread! It's actually quite useful! 
btw how much does Bleach sell? I heard somewhere in this forum it usually outsells Naruto and One Piece (I'm talking about the DVDs of course)


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 12/27-01/02*

*Bold* = Seasonal Anime



			
				12/27-01/02 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> **6 - 9,048　*,*35,710 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-
> *12 - 6,032　*,*81,844 - Toy Story 3
> *22 - 3,653　*,*29,647 - ONE PIECE Log Collection “CHOPPER”
> *24 - 3,477　*,109,765 - Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen (Complete Limited Pressing)
> ...



No BD data for this week. No first week sales.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 01/03-01/09*

*Bold* = Seasonal Anime



			
				01/03-01/09 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> **4 - 8,799　*,**8,799 - Sengoku BASARA Two Volume IV*
> 16 - 3,737　*,*85,581 - Toy Story 3
> 25 - 2,468　*,112,233 - Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen (Complete Limited Pressing)
> 34 - 2,057　*,*37,767 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-
> ...





			
				01/03-01/09 BD Top 50 said:
			
		

> *3 - 4,192　**4,192 - OVA BLACK LAGOON Roberta's Blood Trail 003
> *4 - 3,698　*72,068 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer- Complete Edition
> *6 - 3,421　*96,295 - The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya Limited Edition
> *7 - 2,964　175,387 - Toy Story 3 DVD+Blu-ray Set
> ...


List of First Week Sales:

* = DVD numbers not ranked

1. *Sengoku BASARA Two Volume IV* = 8,799 [DVD]
2. *OVA BLACK LAGOON Roberta's Blood Trail 003* = 5,309 [BD+DVD]
3. *Shin Koihime Musou ~Otome Tairan~ VI* = 999 [BD]*
4. *B Gata H Kei 6* = 878 [BD]*

Updates:

*Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen* = 130,579 [DVD] (4th week)
*The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya* = 128,519 [BD+DVD] (4th week)
*Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-* = 122,421 [BD+DVD] (3rd week)
*K-ON!! 6* = 36,399 [BD+DVD] (4th week)
*Angel Beats! 7* = 33,524 [BD+DVD] (3rd week)
*Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii wake ga nai Vol 1* = 25,980 [BD+DVD] (3rd week)
*Shinryaku! Ika Musume Vol 1* = 7,598 [BD]* (3rd week)


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, there was a >100 DVD list for 12/20-12/26, so we can get an estimate for the DVDs that didn't rank (>100 lists don't include exact numbers). 



> *100 *2,218*
> 101 Otome Youkai Zakuro 2
> 105 Magic Knight Rayearth DVD Box
> 107 Sekirei Pure Engagement 5
> ...



Left out a couple from the list that I didn't feel like translating and didn't feel important enough.


----------



## stardust (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't say I'm at all surprised at OreImo selling that amount. I think everyone knew from the start that the series would sell well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 01/10-01/16*

*Bold* = TV Anime



			
				01/10-01/16 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> *22 - 2,380　*,*11,179 - Sengoku BASARA Two Vol 4
> 24 - 2,251　*,**2,251 - Katanagatari Vol 10 (Complete Limited Pressing)*
> 27 - 1,978　*,*87,559 - Toy Story 3
> 29 - 1,890　*,*39,657 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-
> ...





			
				01/10-01/16 BD Top 50 said:
			
		

> **3 - 3,826　**3,826 - Katanagatari Vol 10 (Complete Limited Pressing)*
> *5 - 1,924　*73,992 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer- COMPLETE EDITION
> *8 - 1,419　176,806 - Toy Story 3 DVD+Blu-ray Set
> **9 - 1,342　**1,342 - Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge Vol. 1 (Limited First Edition)*
> ...



List of First Week Sales:

1. *Katanagatari Vol 10* = 6,077 [BD+DVD]
2. *Arakawa under the Bridge × Bridge Vol. 1* = 2,557 [BD+DVD]

Updates:

-*Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen* = 131,914 [DVD] (5th week)
-*The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya* = 129,678 [BD+DVD] (5th week)
-*Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-* = 126,910 [BD+DVD] (4th week)
-*Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha The MOVIE 1st* = 103,608 [BD+DVD] (8th week)
-*Angel Beats! 7* = 33,896 [BD+DVD] (4th week)
-*Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii wake ga nai Vol 1* = 26,543 [BD+DVD] (4th week)
-*Sengoku BASARA Two Vol 4* = 11,179 [DVD] (2nd week)
-*OVA BLACK LAGOON Roberta's Blood Trail 003* = 6,077 [BD+DVD] (2nd week)


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 01/17-01/23*

*Bold* = TV Anime



			
				01/17-01/23 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> *16 - 3,819　*,**3,819 - K-ON!! 7*
> 20 - 3,036　*,*42,693 - Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-
> *36 - 1,839　*,**1,839 - Heartcatch Precure 8
> 38 - 1,785　*,**1,785 - Tantei Opera Milky Holmes 1*
> ...





			
				01/17-01/23 BD Top 50 said:
			
		

> **1 - 26,726　*26,726 - K-ON!! 7 (Limited Press Edition)
> *5 - *5,144　**5,144 - Tantei Opera Milky Holmes 1
> *7 - *4,508　**4,508 - Amagami SS 7 Nanasaki Ai Part I (Blu-ray Limited First Pressing)
> *8 - *3,552　**3,552 - Amagami SS 6 Nakata Sae Part II (Blu-ray Limited First Pressing)
> ...



List of First Week Sales:

* = DVD numbers not ranked

1. *K-ON!! 7* = 30,545 [BD+DVD]
2. *Tantei Opera Milky Holmes 1* = 6,929 [BD+DVD]
3. *Amagami SS 7 Nanasaki Ai Part I* = 6,245 [BD+DVD]
4. *Amagami SS 6 Nakata Sae Part II* = 5,000 [BD+DVD]
5. *Asobi ni Iku yo! contact,5* = 1,903 [BD]*

Updates:

-*Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-Hen* = 132,982 [DVD] (6th week)
-*Mobile Suit Gundam 00 The Movie -A wakening of the Trailblazer-* = 132,475 [BD+DVD] (5th week)
-*The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya* = 130,910 [BD+DVD] (6th week)
-*Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha The MOVIE 1st* = 103,953 [BD+DVD] (9th week)
-*K-ON!! 6* = 36,756 [BD+DVD] (6th week)
-*Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii wake ga nai Vol 1* = 27,004 [BD+DVD] (5th week)
-*Katanagatari Vol 10* = 6,437 [BD+DVD] (2nd week)


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 4, 2011)

*Sales for the week of 01/24-01/30*

*Bold* = TV Anime



			
				01/24-01/30 DVD Top 100 said:
			
		

> *2 - 22,120　22,120 - ONE PIECE Log Collection "ARABASTA"
> *3 - 21,183　21,183 - ONE PIECE Log Collection "VIVI"
> *6 - 13,781　13,781 - Ginmaku Hetalia -  Axis Powers Paint it, White (Shiroku Nure!)
> **8 - 10,539　10,539 - Hakuouki Hekketsuroku Vol 2
> ...





			
				01/24-01/30 BD Top 50 said:
			
		

> **1 - 17,238　17,238 - Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai Vol 2
> *2 - 12,721　12,721 - Toaru Majutsu no Index II Vol 1
> *3 - *9,377　*9,377 - Strike Witches 2 Vol 5
> *4 - *7,321　*7,321 - STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto Vol 1
> ...


List of First Week Sales:

* = DVD numbers not ranked

1. *ONE PIECE Log Collection "ARABASTA"* = 22,120 [DVD]
2. *Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai Vol 2* = 22,066 [BD+DVD]
3. *ONE PIECE Log Collection "VIVI"* = 21,183 [DVD]
4. *Toaru Majutsu no Index II Vol 1* = 17,470 [BD+DVD]
5. *Ginmaku Hetalia -  Axis Powers Paint it, White (Shiroku Nure!)* = 13,781 [DVD]
6. *STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto Vol 1* = 12,392 [BD+DVD]
7. *Strike Witches 2 Vol 5* = 11,942 [BD+DVD]
8. *Hakuouki Hekketsuroku Vol 2* = 10,539 [DVD]
9. *Durarara!! Vol 12* = 10,158 [DVD]
10. *Yosuga no Sora Vol 2* = 6,998 [BD+DVD]
11. *Kuroshitsuji II Vol 5* = 6,819 [DVD]
12. *Break Blade Chapter 3 - Kyoujin no Ato* = 6,489 [BD+DVD]
13. *Shinryaku! Ika Musume Vol 2* = 6,191 [BD]*
14. *Motto To LOVE-Ru Vol 3* = 6,017 [BD+DVD]
15. *Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls Vol 3* = 5,482 [BD+DVD]
16. *Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ Vol 6* = 5,127 [BD+DVD]
17. *Sora no Otoshimono Forte Vol 2* = 4,193 [BD+DVD]
18. *G-SELECTION ∀Gundam DVD-BOX* = 3,499 [DVD]
19. *BLEACH Zanpakuto Ibun-hen Vol 9* = 3,413 [DVD]
20. *Katekyou Hitman REBORN! Primo Family-hen Vol 3* = 3,044 [DVD]
21. *Nurarihyon no Mago Vol 5* = 2,971 [DVD]
22. *Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai Vol 1* = 2,754 [BD]*
23. *EMOTION the Best Meitantei Holmes DVD-BOX* = 2,650 [DVD]
24. *Panty&Stocking with Garterbelt Vol 2* = 2,191 [BD]*
25. *Baccano! Blu-ray Box* = 2,156 [BD]
26. *Bakuman. Vol 1* = 2,052 [BD+DVD]
27. *Uragiri wa Boku no Namae wo Shitteiru Vol 8* = 2,013 [DVD]
28. *Otome Youkai Zakuro Vol 3* = 2,007 [DVD]
29. *Cardcaptor Sakura DVD Set 1* = 1,949 [DVD]
30. *Tegami Bachi REVERSE Vol 2* = 1,840 [DVD]
31. *Shakugan no Shana DVD Set 1* = 1,763 [DVD]
32. *Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru Vol 2* = 1,627 [BD]*
33. *Seikimatsu Occult Gakuin Vol 5* = 1,445 [BD]*
34. *Keroro Gunsou 6th Series Vol 13* = 1,299 [DVD]
35. *Peeping Life -The Perfect Evolution-* = 1,238 [DVD]
36. *Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu Vol 4* = 1,231 [BD]*
37. *Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku Vol 2* = 1,193 [BD]*
38. *Ichigo Marshmallow DVD Set* = 1,177 [DVD]
39.* Mitsudomoe Vol 6* = 1,115 [BD]*
40. *MM! Vol 2* = 1,097 [BD]*
41. *Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakamatachi Vol 5* = 1,029 [BD]*
42. *Shukufuku no Campanella Vol 5* = 905 [BD]*
43. *Shuffle！ Blu-ray BOX* = 865 [BD]
44. *Kaichou wa Maid-sama Vol 7* = 858 [BD]*
45. *Kuragehime Vol 1* = 730 [BD]*

Updates:

-*Mobile Suit Gundam 00: A wakening of the Trailblazer* = 136,594 [BD+DVD] (6th week)
-*The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya* = 132,105 [BD+DVD] (7th week)
-*K-ON!! Vol 7* = 33,352 [BD+DVD] (2nd week)
-*Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Vol 1* = 7,646 [BD+DVD] (2nd week)

Whoo, big week. GO INDEX!!


----------



## MSAL (Feb 5, 2011)

I expected summer wars to do well, but once evangelion came out again, i think that was clearly expected to rise to the top.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope you haven't given up hope on this thread yet; it's really awesome to see the statistics piled up like this and gives us a little more information on just how well series have done along with their current state. 

Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## cnaw (Mar 4, 2011)

well its just a question , can u please tell me how much the last fma brotherhood volume sold ?


----------



## stardust (Mar 4, 2011)

Kuragehime's first volume only sold that much? _Ouch_.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 23, 2011)

OniTasku said:


> Hope you haven't given up hope on this thread yet; it's really awesome to see the statistics piled up like this and gives us a little more information on just how well series have done along with their current state.
> 
> Keep up the good work, man.


Didn't plan on giving up on the thread, but I just got really busy recently and it didn't seem like many people cared so I put it on hold lol. I'll update it in the coming days.



RetroElectro said:


> Kuragehime's first volume only sold that much? _Ouch_.


Yeah, it's the NoitaminA curse.

Also, just wanted to make a comments on Madoka sales. If pre-orders keep up the way they have for the next month until vol 1 is released (April 27th), Madoka could have a 100,000+ opening week, which will make it the best selling TV anime ever, even more so than Evangelion. For reference, all five registered Madoka volumes  for the past 3 weeks, and vol 1's accumulative points on Amazon Stalker is already 18,972 and since it maintains the number 1 spot, it adds 1,000 points everyday.

Also, it seems like IS is heading towards a 25,000-30,000 opening week next week, which is even more mind blowing than Madoka since it doesn't strike me at all as the type of anime to sale that well. Maybe the lack of any other notable anime other than Madoka this season helped it out.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 23, 2011)

>100k+ estimated sales of Vol. 1

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

That's just mind boggling. I know Madoka is going to sell absurd amounts to begin with, but that's just crazy. I'd love to see this happen, even if it just gives the haters more fuel for their fire. 

Same goes for Infinite Stratos, which I'm also puzzled by it's success and popularity. Don't get me wrong, I find the series incredibly entertaining. It's a very basic harem, but the formula is...it's right. But those kind of sales for a mere harem series? I don't get it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2011)

Well Madoka is currently the most discussed anime in 2ch history, beating out popular shows like Haruhi, Gundam Seed, etc. So it's popularity shouldn't be that surprising, even so those are some insane numbers


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2011)

> 29,368 1 March 30 Infinite Stratos vol. 1 DVD + BD
> 6,708 2 March 2 Kimi ni Todoke vol. 1 DVD
> 5,738 1 March 30 Freezing vol. 1 DVD + BD
> 4,846 3 March 16 Yumekui Merry vol. 1 DVD + BD
> ...



No sales numbers out for the rest yet.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2011)

*2011 06/13~06/19 DVD/BD Sales*

So I guess I'm going to start this back, with rankings starting from this week. I'll post the total volume sales of Index II, Oreimo, Takuto, Madoka, and IS after this post for those who are interested.

_*This Week Rank/Last Week Rank/This Week Sales/Total Sales/Title

**Bold* = First Volume

-------------------------------------------------------------

06/13~06/19 Oricon Top 30 Anime DVD
*1 1 - 48,766 176,131 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*2 - ● 20,214 20,214 ONE PIECE Log Collection “SKYPIEA" 
**3 - ● 10,892 10,892 Ao no Exorcist v1*
*4 - ● *8,528 *8,528 Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica v3 
*5 - ● 7,758 7,758 IS -Infinite Stratos- v3
**6 - ● 6,891 6,891 SKET DANCE v1*
**7 - ● 4,574 4,574 Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi v1*
*8 - ● 4,132 4,132 Toaru Majutsu no Index II v5
*9 - ● 4,108 4,108 Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai v7 
10 - ● 3,297 3,297 G-SELECTION Mobile Suit Gundam 08th MS Team DVD Box
11 - ● 2,947 2,947 BLEACH Arrancar Metsubou-hen v5
12 - ● 2,855 2,855 Starry☆Sky v5 ~Episode Taurus~ 
*13 - ● 2,592 2,592 Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san v1
14 - ● 2,349 2,349 Hidan no Aria Bullet 1*
15 - ● 2,283 2,283 Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto v6
16 - ● 1,699 1,699 Freezing v4
17 - ● 1,504 1,504 EMOTION the Best Heavy Metal L-Gaim DVD Box v1
*18 - ● 1,361 1,361 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko v1*
19 - ● 1,340 1,340 OVA BLACK LAGOON: Roberta's Blood Trail 005
20 - ● 1,336 1,336 Tono to Issho ~Gantai no Yabou~ v2
21 - ● 1,312 1,312 A-Channel v2
22 - ● 1,302 1,302 Tegami Bachi Reverse v4
24 3 ↓ 1,242 1,077,060 Tonari no Totoro
26 - ● 1,083 1,083 Keroro Gunsou 7th Season v5
27 - ● 1,071 1,071 Tiger & Bunny v2 
28 - ● 1,003 1,003 Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Meiou Shinwa Second Chapter v5
29 - ● *963 *963 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes v6
*30 - ● *924 *924 Nichijou v1
92　　　921 *921 Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector v1*
93　　　912 *912 Kore wa Zombie desu ka? v4
100 *,861

06/13~06/19 Oricon Top 20 Anime BD
*1 - ●　51,840　51,840　Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica v3
*2 - ●　22,685　22,685　Tiger & Bunny v2
*3 - ●　22,197　22,197　IS -Infinite Stratos- v3 
*4 - ●　16,731　16,731　Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai v7
**5 - ●　11,802　11,802　Steins;Gate v1*
*6 - ●　11,590　11,590　Toaru Majutsu no Index II v5
*7 - ●　10,150　10,150　Mobile Suit Gundam: The Counterattack of Char
*8 - ↓　*9,463　46,130　Karigurashi no Arrietty
**9 - ●　*7,318　*7,318　Ao no Exorcist v1*
10 - ●　*6,511　*6,511　Natsume Yuujinchou Blu-ray Box Set
*14 - ●　*5,649　*5,649　Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san v1
15 - ●　*5,267　*5,267　Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko v1*
16 - ●　*5,089　*5,089　AKIRA (11.06)
17 - ●　*4,892　*4,892　STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto v6
18 - ●　*4,826　*4,826　BLACK LAGOON: Roberta's Blood Trail 005 
*20 - ●　*4,007　*4,007   Hidan no Aria Bullet 1*
21　--　*3,899　*3,899　*1　Tantei Opera Milky Holmes v6 
22　--　*3,697　*3,697　*1　A-Channel v2 
24　--　*3,228　*3,228　*1　Freezing v4
25　--　*3,218　*3,218　*1　Sora no Otoshimono BD Box Set
*27　--　*2,620　*2,620　*1　Nichijou v1*
28　--　*2,493　*2,493　*1　Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai ROUTE 6.0
33　--　*1,947　*1,947　*1　Kore wa Zombie desu ka? v4
34　--　*1,842　*1,842　*1　GOSICK v3 
37　--　*1,325　*1,325　*1　Yumekui Merry v4
*38　--　*1,316　*1,316　*1　Astrotte no Omoucha v1*
39　--　*1,269　*1,269　*1　Shakugan no Shana BD Box Set
40　18　*1,212　60,102　*5　Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica v2 
41　--　*1,056　*1,056　*1　Mitsudomoe Zourouchuu! v4
*43　--　*1,025　*1,025　*1　Ore-tachi ni wa Tsubasa wa nai v1*
*44　26　*1,007　65,438　*9　Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica v1*
45　--　*1,002　*1,002　*1　Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu v9 
47　--　**,989　**,989　*1　Hourou Musuko v3
50(*,824) 
-------------------------------------------------------------

Spring:

*Ao no Exorcist* v1 does 7,318/10,892 for *18,210* first week. Fuck yes, it did even better than I was anticipating. Over 20k total in its lifetime run is assured. Decent ratings, dramatically improved book sales, near 20k in disc sales...looks like Nichigo is back on track after Basara and Takuto's somewhat disappointing performances.

*Steins;Gate* v1 does *11,802* BDs and DVDs don't rank. Very otaku heavy show. I was expecting this to do at least 16k, but I guess everyone who bought this ordered it from Amazon which skewed the points on Stalker. Oh well, I'm hoping that it at least does over 15k for the lifetime. Even if it doesn't, these are still great numbers. 

*Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san* v1 does 5,649/2,592 for *8,241* total. Great success, definitely the Ika Musume of this season. Could do over 10k for the lifetime.

*Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko* v1 does 5,267/1,361 for *6,628* total. Exactly what I expected it to do. Should reach high 7k-low 8k for the lifetime. Glad this didn't end up being another SHAFT flop. We'll definitely be seeing a second season of this to adapt the last 3 novels at some point.

*Hidan no Aria* v1 does 4,007/2,349 for *6,356*. Far more than anyone on 2ch expected a week ago. I thought it would do slightly better than Nichijou with maybe 2.5k BDs and 1-1.5k DVDs for at the most a 4k opening week, but it blew right past those predictions. Might pass 7k over the lifetime. Aria's novel sales increased a bit too. So, this means the MF Bunko x TBS project is still a success, although not on the same level that IS was (they probably won't reproduce that until Haganai is animated in the fall).

*Sket Dance* v1 does *6,891* DVDs. Doesn't mean much, since the volume was dirt cheap at $12.

*Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi* v1 does *4,574* DVDs. About what I expected from glancing over its points on Stalker, although I don't watch the show.

*Nichijou* v1 does 2,620/924 for *3,544*. Hope this teaches Kyoani that their shows need a specific hook to be successful, and can't just be mindless moe with reaction faces (although I do enjoy Nichijou).

*Ore-tachi ni wa Tsubasa wa nai* v1 does 1,025 BDs. DVDs don't rank.

*Tiger & Bunny* v2 does 22,685/1,071 for *23,756* total. It obviously doesn't have as much of a distro problem as v1 had, since it's already at its current total. That said, it's still probably effected by distro problems a bit since people who placed their orders after 6/15 will get their copies shipped later.

*A-Channel* v2 does 3,697/1,312 for *5,009*.


Winter:

*Madoka Magica* v3 does 51,840/8,528 for *60,368*. Still very consistent with v1 and v2's first weeks, although obviously it's a bigger drop than v2 had from v1. This is probably the lowest we'll see from Madoka, since v5 and v6 should out-sale v3 and v2 thanks to Homu and the finale. The first two volumes' BDs also ranked this week (as usual) adding 1,000 each to their totals making v1 *76,189* and v2 *70,181*.

*Infinite Stratos* v3 does 22,197/7,758 for *29,955*. Still incredibly consistent from v1.

*Starry Sky* v5 does *2,855* DVDs.

*Kore wa Zombie desu ka?* v4 does 1,947/912 for *2,859*.

*GOSICK* v3 does *1,842* BDs. DVDs don't rank.


Fall:

*Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector* v1 does 921 DVDs. Blu-rays come with game pack.

*Oreimo* v7 does 16,731/4,108 for *20,839* total. A decent bump of near 1.5k from v6's first week thanks to the net episodes.

*Index II* v5 does 11,590/4,132 for *15,722*. The Index-tan 4 episode keeps it from falling lower than v4, but subsequent volumes should be below 11k in BDs and below 4k in DVDs for their first weeks.

*Star Driver* v6 does 4,892/2,283 for *7,175*. Which puts the average sales across volumes below 10k. First for a Nichigo show, and not a good one. Oh well, AoEx has somewhat revived the slot.

*Milky Holmes* v6 3,899/963 for *4,862* total for the first week of the final volume. The BDs should rank one more time next week to put it over 5,000.

*Tegami Bachi Reverse* v7 does *1,302*.


Movies/OVAs/Box Sets:

*BLACK LAGOON: Roberta's Blood Trail* v5 and final volume does 4,826/1,340 for *6,187* total the first week. A sizable bump from v4.

*Natsume Yuujinchou* BD Box Set does *6,511*. Very good for a BD box set.

*Sora no Otoshimo* BD Box Set does *3,218*. Not bad.

*Shakugan no Shana* BD Box Set does *1,269*. This is...very concerning to me. I was hoping it would sale close to Natsume's numbers. From disc sales to novel sales, the series has waned in popularity a lot since 2008.

*Arrietty* does 9,463/48,766 in its second week for a total of *222,261*. Really need to get around to watching._


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2011)

Season Highlights​
Fall '10:

Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai
Vol 1: 28,350
Vol 2: 24,606 
Vol 3: 24,050
Vol 4: 22,860
Vol 5: 22,430
Vol 6: 21,837
Vol 7: 22,842 (2nd wk)
Vol 8: **,***

Toaru Majutsu no Index II
Vol 1: 18,791
Vol 2: 18,116 
Vol 3: 17,506
Vol 4: 16,723 
Vol 5: 17,175 (2nd wk)  
Vol 6: **,***
Vol 7: **,***
Vol 8: **,***

STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto
Vol 1: 15,500
Vol 2: 10,204 
Vol 3: 9,030
Vol 4: 8,841 
Vol 5: 8,481  
Vol 6: 7,175 (1st wk)
Vol 7: **,***
Vol 8: **,***
Vol 9: **,***

Winter '11:

Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Vol 1: 76,980 
Vol 2: 70,181 
Vol 3: 64,496 (2nd wk)
Vol 4: **,*** 
Vol 5: **,*** 
Vol 6: **,***

IS -Infinite Stratos-
Vol 1: 38,885
Vol 2: 33,543
Vol 3: 32,759 (2nd wk)
Vol 4: **,*** 
Vol 5: **,*** 
Vol 6: **,***

Spring '11

Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bakutachi wa Mada Shiranai.
Vol 1: 38,577 (1st wk)
Vol 2: **,***
Vol 3: **,***
Vol 4: **,*** 
Vol 5: **,*** 
Vol 6: **,***

Tiger & Bunny
Vol 1: 23,975 (Severe distro problems)
Vol 2: 27,130 (2nd wk)
Vol 3: **,***
Vol 4: **,*** 
Vol 5: **,*** 
Vol 6: **,***
Vol 7: **,***
Vol 8: **,***
Vol 9: **,***

Ao no Exorcist
Vol 1: 20,807 (2nd wk)
Vol 2: **,***
Vol 3: **,***
Vol 4: **,*** 
Vol 5: **,*** 
Vol 6: **,***
Vol 7: **,***
Vol 8: **,***
Vol 9: **,***


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2011)

The full top 50 BD list is out. Updating.

As expected, Nichijou sold 2.5k BDs.

Shana's blu-ray box set sales have me worried about its waning popularity. I mean, the OVA's sales dropped a lot between vol 1 and 4, but since vol 1 sold 10k I wasn't too concerned and just chopped it up to being that since it's an OVA series a lot of buyers wouldn't keep up with when new vols come out. The DVD box set numbers I just figured were because it was already released in that format so a lot of buyers didn't see any point in buying it, although the fact Index's box set sold so well was strange. The BD numbers are... concerning though. At the popularity Shana was at three years ago it should have sold around DtB's BD box set level. The novel sales have also dropped off a cliff...seems more and more like Shana is a dead series that doesn't have nostalgic appeal. Hopefully the TV series gets things going again...or it could end up selling around 5k per volume.

And looks like previous Madoka vols get a boost every time a new vol comes out. Updated season highlights to add the updated numbers.


----------



## stardust (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, Kadokawa. I've no idea what they're trying to do with Nichijou. Not only is the series 30% more expensive than most, but they're trying to rope the collectors in by having three different BD covers and three differentish DVD covers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2011)

A bit late, was busy.

_*This Week Rank/Last Week Rank/This Week Sales/Total Sales/Title

**Bold* = First Volume

-------------------------------------------------------------

06/20~06/26 Oricon Top 30 Anime DVD
*1(***)　23,551　*,199,682　**3　Karigurashi no Arrietty
**2(***)　*7,508　*,**7,508　**1　Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai. 1*
*3(***)　*4,522　*,*24,736　**2　ONE PIECE Log Collection "SKYPIEA"
**4(***)　*3,249　*,*10,140　**2　SKET DANCE v1
*5(***)　*2,047　*,**2,047　**1　Beelzebub v1
*6(***)　*1,659　*,*12,551　**2　Ao no Exorcist v1*
*7(***)　*1,453　1,078,513　497　Tonari no Totoro
**8(***)　*1,212　*,**5,786　**2　Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi v1*
*9(***)　*1,021　*,**8,779　**2　IS -Infinite Stratos- v3
10(***)　*,*962　*,**9,490　**2　Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica 3
11(***)　*,*909　*,329,058　287　Princess Mononoke
12(***)　*,*742　*,457,368　445　Kiki's Delivery Service
13(***)　*,*702　*,727,900　451　Laputa: Castle in the Sky
14(***)　*,*689　*,*19,192　*11　Cars
15(***)　*,*654　*,***,654　**1　Senjou no Valkyria 3: Tagatame no Juusou v1 Blue Package
16(***)　*,*644　*,**3,499　**2　Starry☆Sky vol.5 ～Episode Taurus～
17(***)　*,*606　*,**4,714　**2　Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai 7
18(***)　*,*603　*,**6,808　**3　Yugioh! The Movie
*19(***)　*,*546　*,**3,138　**2　Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san v1*
20(***)　*,*540　*,**4,672　**2　Toaru Majutsu no Index II v5
21(***)　*,*503　*,110,360　*31　Toy Story 3
22(***)　*,*502　*,639,566　332　Nausecaa of the Valley of the Wind
23(***)　*,*495　*,**3,442　**2　BLEACH Hamen Metsubo Hen
24(***)　*,*431　*,**2,714　**2　STAR DRIVER: Kagayaki no Takuto 6
*25(***)　*,*430　*,**2,779　**2　Hidan no Aria Bullet.1*
26(***)　*,*418　*,895,934　*84　Gake no Ue no Ponyo
27(***)　*,*413　*,136,641　*59　Toy Story Special Edition
28(***)　*,*404　*,*18,668　*10　Shrek Forever
29(***)　*,*401　*,134,299　199　Monster Inc. (07.06)
30(***)　*,*390　*,*62,810　*13　Mobile Suit Gundam UC 3

06/20~06/26 Oricon Top 20 Anime BD
**1(***)　31,069　31,069　*1　Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai. 1*
*2(***)　*3,813　49,943　*3　Karigurashi no Arrietty
*3(***)　*3,374　26,059　*2　TIGER & BUNNY 2
*4(***)　*3,166　55,006　*2　Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica 3
*5(***)　*2,048　*8,559　*2　Natsume Yuujinchou Blu-ray Disc BOX
*6(***)　*1,738　23,935　*2　IS -Infinite Stratos- v3
**7(***)　*1,667　13,469　*2　STEINS;GATE Vol.1*
*8(***)　*1,620　*1,620　*1　Senjou no Valkyria 3: Tagatame no Juusou v1 Blue Package
*9(***)　*1,486　11,636　*2　Mobile Suite Gundam Char's Counterattack
10(***)　*1,397　18,128　*2　Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii wake ga nai 7
**(*15)　*1,141　*1,141　*1　Senjou no Valkyria 3: Tagatame no Juusou v1 Black Package
**(*16)　**,938　*8,256　*2　Ao no Exorcist v1
**(*17)　**,913　12,503　*2　Toaru Majutsu no Index II v5
**(*18)　**,861　*6,745　*2　Mobile Suit  Gundam F91　
***(*19)　**,856　*6,505　*2　Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san v1
**(*20)　**,847　*6,114　*2　Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko 1*

-------------------------------------------------------------

*New*:

*AnoHana v1* kills it with 31,069/7,508 for *38,577*. Cheaper volume or not, those are very impressive numbers. Nagai does it again.

*Beelzebub v1* does *2,047* first week. About what you'd expect from a kid's shounen gag show with no otaku appeal. Might not rank next week.


Spring:

*Ao no Exorcist v1* does 938/1,659 for *20,807* total the second week. This was the absolute best anyone could have hoped for, and it managed to achieve it.

*Steins;Gate v1* puts on 1,667 more BDs for *13,469* the second week. I could see it hitting about 15k total, 16k if it has some really strong staying power.

*Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san v1* does 856/546 and comes out to *9,643* the second week. If the BDs rank next week it will probably put this over 10k or just a nose hair short of it. Either way, Nyantype power rankings should push it over 10k.

*Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi* v1 adds 1,212 more copies to put it at *5,786*. This is doing better than I thought it would after these second week sales, it will be at 6k next week. I didn't watch it, but the homolust must have been pretty good.

*Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko v1* adds 847 BDs for a total of *7,475*. DVDs are done until we get Nyantype power rankings in a few weeks, which means this probably won't officially cross 8k until then. BDs might slip in next if the threshold is low enough.

*Hidan no Aria v1* adds 430 DVDs, but we'll have to wait for the full list on Thursday for the BD numbers.

*Tiger & Bunny v2* adds 3,374 BDs for a total of *27,130* in the second week. Yep, still had distro problems, but they're far closer to meeting demand with v2. It should cross 30k at this rate. I wonder if v1 will ever be distributed properly? It seems like they just gave up on restocking it.


Winter:

*Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica v3* puts in 3,166/962 for *64,496*. Poor Sayaka, I wonder what about her makes part of the Madoka fanbase off? All of the products related to her don't sale as well as the other girls'. Oh well, I expect to see a slight bump in v4 sales from v3. And I wouldn't be surprised if Madoka v1 and v2 rank when the full BD list comes out.

*Infinite Stratos v3* adds 1,783/1,021 for a very consistent *32,759*. The fans are really obsessed and loyal with IS, it's like every single one of them come back to buy the next volume. Although I wonder how much of the stability between v2 and v3 is thanks to Charlette keeping some buyers on for one more volume?

*Starry Sky v5* does 644 for *3,499*. Another stable series...although obviously on a different scale.


Fall:

*Oreimo v7* does 1,397/606 for a *22,842* come back. The net episodes helped bring it back up to post-v2 sales. When the second half of 2011  sales list comes out it may be on par with v2. Hell, it may be at that point when August power rankings come out.

*Index II v5* does 913/540 and hitting 17,175. As expected, Index-tan gives a pretty sizable bump. It will probably be a breath away from v3's total sales next week.

*Star Driver v6* ads 431 DVDs, BD numbers will have to wait for Thursday._


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, full BD list is out a bit early. Will update the list later on today, but nothing too big. Madoka v1 and v2 ranked again, Aria add 537 BDs, SD added 502 BDs, Nichijou added 462 BDs, and hilariously, T&B standard addition ranked again and added 500 copies. Nice, Bandai. I really feel like they just wanted people to buy the more expensive vol 2. Either that or they must have some serious printing problems over there right now. I would say it's a result of the controlled blackouts, but those should be over now and it doesn't make sense for it to only affect Bandai. Oh well.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 7, 2011)

Beelzebub just bombed painfully it would seem for a series I thought would of done better.

shows JUMP doesn't exactly have teh brand name power you might think


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2011)

Uh, no. Shounen kids anime don't move a lot of discs for their anime. They rely on merchandising and ratings to bring in revenue. Naruto and One Piece bomb in disc sales too. Gintama and TLR are the only shounen jump show with good disc sales because it has otaku appeal. Oh, and now Ao no Exorcist (which runs in Jump's sister mag) has good sales too, but that's because it's a Nichigo show.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 7, 2011)

interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw OP at the top of the japan DVD/BD sells chart that was only a week or so old. Are you sure OP doesn't sell disc?



> *2 - 22,120　22,120 - ONE PIECE Log Collection "ARABASTA"
> *3 - 21,183　21,183 - ONE PIECE Log Collection "VIVI"
> *6 - 13,781　13,781 - Ginmaku Hetalia - Axis Powers Paint it, White (Shiroku Nure!)
> *8 - 10,539　10,539 - Hakuouki Hekketsuroku Vol 2
> ...



Well it was way back in Feb but still.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 8, 2011)

^Those are series box sets which come out less frequently, he's referring to the singles release



> ONE PIECE 7th Season *1,907 (11) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
> 2006/02/01 *1,887 7th Season Piece 1 (Three episodes up to Piece 11)
> 2006/03/01 *2,025 7th Season Piece 2
> 2006/04/05 *2,051 7th Season Piece 3
> ...





> ONE PIECE 9th Season *2,131 (21, not including Special) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
> 2008/01/09 *2,001 Piece 1 (Three episodes up to Piece 21)
> 2008/02/06 *1,937 Piece 2
> 2008/03/05 *2,008 Piece 3
> ...





Suzuku said:


> Uh, no. Shounen kids anime don't move a lot of discs for their anime. They rely on merchandising and ratings to bring in revenue. Naruto and One Piece bomb in disc sales too. Gintama and TLR are the only shounen jump show with good disc sales because it has otaku appeal. Oh, and now Ao no Exorcist (which runs in Jump's sister mag) has good sales too, but that's because it's a Nichigo show.



I'd like to add that Bleach does fairly well on DVD as well, it's the best selling anime from Studio Pierrot, the DEATH NOTE anime also had strong numbers as well



> BLEACH: Bount Arc (BLEACH Bount-hen) *8,406 (7) (Studio Pierrot/Viz Media)
> 2006/05/24 11,632 Vol. 1 Limited Edition (Four episodes up to Vol. 7)
> 2006/06/28 *9,849 Vol. 2 Limited Edition
> 2006/07/26 *7,163 Vol. 3
> ...





> BLEACH Arrancar Gekitou-hen *5,860 (4) (Studio Pierrot/Viz Media)
> 2008/05/28 *6,024 Vol. 1 Limited Edition (Four episodes up to Vol. 4)
> 2008/06/25 *5,409 Vol. 2
> 2008/07/23 *5,760 Vol. 3
> 2008/08/27 *6,246 Vol. 4 Limited Edition


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh well yeah, i don't blame people for not buying the single sets. They're overpriced. Its like 60 bucks for just 3 episodes? Seriously that is why pirating exist. 

The Log Collections are awesome though from what i read about the content of episodes they give you.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I'd like to add that Bleach does fairly well on DVD as well, it's the best selling anime from Studio Pierrot, the DEATH NOTE anime also had strong numbers as well


I was originally going to include Bleach, but it doesn't sale nearly that well anymore so I decided against it. I actually forgot Death Note was a SJ series. Amazing they let something like that run in a Shounen mag.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 9, 2011)

@SAF- One Piece DVDs have 4 episodes each and its price is normal/same i.e.~4700 yen (before discount) as other animes like Bleach etc. You may check at 

 If you want to see how price is an issue check Level E 's DVDs on amazon. Level E 1st DVD with limited addition stuffs sold around 1800 in 1st week had 3 episodes. But rest 5 DVDs have 2 episodes each and its sales dropped to somewhere 1200 units. Its price is same as OP, Bleach etc  but has 2 episodes compared to others have 4.

@Judge Fudge - The numbers you put for Beach are till arancar arc. Its sale have declined and currently sold around 3500 units.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2011)

DVD & CD rankings for August 8th - 14th

*DVD*
*1, 4,756 *,*16,891 Hakuouki Sekkaroku
*2, 3,915 *,244,164 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*3, 1,984 1,089,823 My Neighbor Totoro
**, 1,232 *,**6,870 (K-ON!! Live Event ~ Come with Me!! ~)
*4, *,994 *,**8,499 One Piece 3D: Mugiwara Chase
*5, *,933 *,***,933 Redline Collector's Edition
*6, *,909 *,733,102 Castle in the Sky
*7, *,865 *,***,865 Katte ni Kaizou vol.2
*8, *,815 *,**4,804 Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi DVD Box vol.3
*9, *,812 *,463,487 Kiki's Delivery Service
10, *,802 *,*26,760 One Piece Log Collection "God"
11, *,736 *,*10,967 Eiga Precure All Stars DX3: Mirai ni Todoke! Sekai wo Tsunagu Niji-iro no Hana Special Edition
12, *,625 *,*16,519 Gintama'
13, *,566 *,642,761 Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
14, *,530 *,333,200 Princess Mononoke
15, *,502 *,***,502 Redline Standard Edition
16, *,494 *,**3,813 Nintama Rantarou Movie: Ninjutsu Gakuen Zenin Shutsudou! no Dan
17, *,480 2,362,464 Spirited Away

*Blu-ray*
*1, 2,851 *2,851 Katte ni Kaizou vol.2 Limited Edition
**, 2,489 34,294 (K-ON!! Live Event ~ Come with Me!! ~)
*2, 1,988 *1,988 Redline Collector's Edition
*3, *,846 **,846 Appleseed XIII vol.2
*4, *,668 54,621 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.4 Limited Edition
*5, *,644 **,644 Redline Standard Edition
*6, *,598 26,309 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.2 Limited Edition
*
Single CD*
*4, 26,446 26,446 The iDOLM@STER "Ready!!"
13, *9,520 60,331 Blood-C "Junketsu Paradox"
14, *8,997 *8,997 Mayo Chiki! "Be Starters!"
21, *6,896 81,521 One Piece "Fight Together"
22, *6,280 *6,280 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Ren
27, *3,450 10,931 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Masato
28, *3,289 *3,289 Mayo Chiki! "Kimi ni Gohoshi"
37, *2,939 38,399 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% "Maji Love 1000%"
38, *2,711 45,831 Pokemon Best Wishes! "Pokemon Ierukana? BW"
40, *2,579 20,203 Kokurikozaka Kara "Sayonara no Natsu ~Kokurikozaka Kara~"
45, *2,304 *2,304 Hakuouki Sekkaroku "Yume no Ukibune"
46, *2,286 *2,286 Natsume Yuujinchou San "Kimi no Kakera"
48, *2,216 *9,898 Sacred Seven "stone cold"
49, *2,143 *8,412 Nichijou "Hyadain no Jo Jo Yujo"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2011)

Suzuku said:


> I was originally going to include Bleach, but it doesn't sale nearly that well anymore so I decided against it. I actually forgot Death Note was a SJ series. Amazing they let something like that run in a Shounen mag.



Could you post the numbers anyway? Just curious.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Could you post the numbers anyway? Just curious.





> BLEACH Arrancar: Karakura Kessen-hen *4,118 (4) (Studio Pierrot/Viz Media)
> 2010/01/27 *4,902 Vol. 1 Limited Edition (Four episodes up to Vol. 4)
> 2010/02/24 *4,017 Vol. 2
> 2010/03/24 *3,834 Vol. 3
> ...





> BLEACH Arrancar: Metsubou-hen *3,312 (6+) (Studio Pierrot/Viz Media)
> 2011/02/23 *3,291 Vol. 1 Limited Edition (Five episodes)
> 2011/04/06 *3,636 Vol. 2 (Four episodes up to current volume)
> 2011/04/27 *2,996 Vol. 3
> ...



Latest release


> 23(***)　*,*495　*,**3,442　**2　BLEACH Hamen Metsubo Hen


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 23, 2011)

DVD & CD Rankings for August 15th - 21st.

DVD
*1, 3,375 *,247,539 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*2, 2,027 1,091,850 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,908 *,734,010 Castle in the Sky
*4, *,808 *,**9,307 One Piece 3D: Mugiwara Chase
*5, *,803 *,*17,694 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *,796 *,464,283 Kiki's Delivery Service
*7, *,636 *,*11,603 Eiga Precure All Stars DX3: Mirai ni Todoke! Sekai wo Tsunagu Niji-iro no Hana Special Edition
*8, *,577 *,643,338 Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
*9, *,566 *,*27,326 One Piece Log Collection "God"
10, *,564 *,333,764 Princess Mononoke
11, *,540 *,***,540 Hanasaku Iroha vol.2
12, *,538 2,363,002 Spirited Away
13, *,517 *,*22,596 Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi DVD Box vol.1
14, *,516 *,**4,329 Nintama Rantarou Movie: Ninjutsu Gakuen Zenin Shutsudou! no Dan Standard Edition
15, *,473 *,**5,277 Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi DVD Box vol.3
16, *,460 *,***.460 C vol.1

Blu-ray
*1, 7,512 *7,521 Hanasaku Iroha vol.2
*2, 1,180 *1,180 C vol.1
*3, 1,102 *1,102 Astarotte no Omocha! vol.3
*4, *,659 **,659 Kure-nai Blu-ray Box Limited Edition
*5, *,521 55,142 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,452 56,852 Karigurashi no Arrietty

Single CD
10, 17,392 17,392 Ro-Kyu-Bu! "Shoot!"
17, *9,148 *9,148 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Sho
18, *7,074 33,520 The iDOLM@STER "Ready!!"
22, *4,753 86,274 One Piece "Fight Together"
24, *4,322 64,653 Blood-C "Junketsu Paradox"
27, *3,466 *9,746 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Ren
30, *3,021 12,018 Mayo Chiki! "Be Starters!"
34, *2,780 *2,780 Usagi Drop "Sweet Drops"
35, *2,723 *2,723 Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel: Kyun Kyun Tokimeki Paradise!! "Onnanokotte Maji☆Cho Angel!!"
36, *2,580 48,411 Pokemon Best Wishes!"Pokemon Ierukana? BW"
38, *2,509 40,908 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% "Maji Love 1000%"
39, *2,478 *2,478 Beelzebub "Nanairo☆Namida"
41, *2,391 22,594 Kokurikozaka Kara "Sayonara no Natsu ~Kokurikozaka Kara~"
42, *1,938 *1,938 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Akari


Sales Rankings of the Spring Anime 2011 (the first volumes of Blu-ray + DVD)
*1, 44,106 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai
*2, 26,161 Tiger & Bunny
*3, 21,854 Ao no Exorcist
*4, 16,519 Gintama'
*5, 16,225 Steins;Gate
*6, 10,304 Dog Days
*7, *9,702 Hanasaku Iroha
*8, *9,643 Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san. (TV)
*9, *7,505 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko
10, *6,786 Hidan no Aria
11, *6,334 A-Channel
12, *5,786 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi
13, *4,005 Nichijou
14, *3,621 Seikon no Qwaser II
15, *3,194 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox
16, *2,266 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II
17, *1,640 C
18, *1,506 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi
19, *1,358 Maria?Holic Alive
20, *1,321 Tono to Issho: Gantai no Yabou
21, *1,316 Astarotte no Omocha!
22, *1,127 Toriko
23, *1,025 Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai
24, **,783 Softenni (vol.2)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 30, 2011)

DVD & CD rankings for August 22nd - 28th.

DVD
*1, 20,478 *,*20,478 One Piece Log Collection "Bell"
*2, 19,395 *,*19,395 One Piece Log Collection "Navaron"
*3, 16,835 *,*16,835 Bleach: Jigokuhen Limited Edition
*4, 12,563 *,*12,563 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, 11,107 *,*11,107 Bleach: Jigokuhen Standard Edition
*6, 10,603 *,*10,603 Gintama' vol.2
*7, *8,422 *,**8,422 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
*8, *7,906 *,**7,906 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.1
*9, *7,319 *,**7,319 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.5
10, *6,882 *,**6,882 Ao no Exorcist vol.3 Limited Edition
11, *4,278 *,**4,278 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.1 Limited Edition
12, *4,192 *,**4,192 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
13, *3,822 *,**3,822 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.3 Special Edition
14, *3,757 *,**3,757 Toaru Majutsu no Index II vol.7 Limited Edition
15, *3,022 *,**3,022 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.7
16, *2,889 *,**2,889 Starry☆Sky vol.7 Special Edition
17, *2,705 *,**2,705 Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san. (TV) vol.3
18, *2,359 *,**2,359 Dog Days vol.2 Limited Edition
19, *2,287 *,249,826 Karigurashi no Arrietty
20, *2,116 *,**2,116 Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto vol.8 Limited Edition
21, *2,092 *,**2,092 Mobile Suit Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz DVD Box
22, *1,857 *,**1,857 Hidan no Aria vol.3
23, *1,784 *,**1,784 Tiger & Bunny vol.4
24, *1,680 *,**1,680 Freezing vol.6
25, *1,664 *,**1,664 SKET Dance vol.1 Deluxe Edition
26, *1,569 1,093,419 My Neighbor Totoro
27, *1,345 *,**1,345 Tales of the Abyss DVD Box
30, *1,340 *,**1,340 Beelzebub vol.3
31, *1,316 *,**1,316 Tegami Bachi Reverse vol.9 Limited Edition
32, *1,256 *,**1,256 Hayate no Gotoku! DVD Box vol.1
33, *1,253 *,**1,253 A-Channel vol.4 Limited Edition
34, *1,190 *,**1,190 Hayate no Gotoku! DVD Box vol.2
35, *1,183 *,**1,183 Hayate no Gotoku! DVD Box vol.3
36, *1,157 *,**1,157 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.3 Limited Edition
37, *1,094 *,**1,094 Keroro Gunsou 7th Season vol.7
38, **,939 *,***,939 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? vol.6 Deluxe Edition
39, **,911 *,***,911 Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector vol.3

Blu-ray
*1, 50,596 50,596 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, 23,165 23,165 Tiger & Bunny vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, 21,839 21,839 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, 21,122 21,122 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.5
*5, 13,248 13,248 Steins;Gate vol.3
*6, 10,562 10,562 Toaru Majutsu no Index II vol.7 Limited Edition
*7, *7,243 *7,243 Working!! Blu-ray Box
*8, *6,183 *6,183 Mobile Suit Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz Limited Edition
*9, *5,930 *5,930 Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san. (TV) vol.3
10, *5,676 *5,676 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.1 Limited Edition
11, *5,307 *5,307 Ao no Exorcist vol.3 Limited Edition
12, *5,181 *5,181 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.3 Limited Edition
13, *5,161 *5,161 Dog Days vol.2 Limited Edition
14, *4,583 *4,583 Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto vol.8 Limited Edition
15, *4,266 *4,266 Mardock Scramble: The First Compression Limited Edition

Single CD
*7, 17,058 17,058 Tiger & Bunny "Seigi no Koe ga Kikoeru Kai"
10, 13,722 13,722 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Natsuki
11, 12,615 12,615 Pretty Rhythm: Aurora Dream "We Will Win!"
13, *9,416 *9,416 Ao no Exorcist "In My World"
19, *6,536 *6,536 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth movie "Heaven is a Place on Earth"
22, *6,019 *6,109 Kamisama no Memochou "Asunaro"
27, *4,459 21,851 Ro-Kyu-Bu! "Shoot!"
31, *3,929 *3,929 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi "Utsusemi"
32, *3,905 13,053 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Sho
35, *3,532 37,052 The iDOLM@STER "Ready!!"
37, *3,313 *3,313 Working!! Character Song by Hiroomi
39, *3,197 *3,197 Working!! Character Song by Jun
40, *3,152 89,426 One Piece "Fight Together"
43, *3,030 *3,030 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth "Bokura, Kakeyuku Sora e"
45, *2,925 *2,925 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Character Song by Tomoka
50, *2,485 67,138 Blood-C "Junketsu Paradox"


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2011)

DVD & CD rankings for 08/29-09/04
*DVD*
*1, 4,346 *,*24,824 One Piece Log Collection "Bell"
*2, 4,145 *,*23,540 One Piece Log Collection "Navaron"
*3, 3,527 *,*16,090 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, 3,149 *,*14,256 Bleach: Jigokuhen Standard Edition
*5, 2,353 *,*19,188 Bleach: Jigokuhen Limited Edition
*6, 2,324 *,*10,230 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.1
*7, 2,078 *,251,904 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*8, 1,599 *,**1,599 Kuruneko Season 2 vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, 1,572 1,094,991 My Neighbor Totoro
10, 1,502 *,*12,105 Gintama' vol.2
11, 1,215 *,**8,097 Ao no Exorcist vol.3 Limited Edition
12, 1,022 *,**8,341 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.5
13, 1,018 *,**4,840 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.3 Special Edition
14, *,935 *,**9,357 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
15, *,729 *,**4,921 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
16, *,702 *,735,402 Castle in the Sky
17, *,633 *,**4,911 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.1 Limited Edition
18, *,598 *,**3,487 Starry☆Sky vol.7 Special Edition
19, *,588 *,465,556 Kiki's Delivery Service

*Blu-ray*
*1, 3,396 53,992 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, 2,669 25,834 Tiger & Bunny vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, 2,124 *2,124 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, 2,013 23,852 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, 1,741 22,863 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.5
*6, 1,308 *1,308 Senjou no Valkyria 3: Tagatame no Juusou vol.2 Blue Package Limited Edition
*7, 1,020 14,268 Steins;Gate vol.3
*8, *,951 **,951 Senjou no Valkyria 3: Tagatame no Juusou vol.2 Black Package Limited Edition
*9, *,912 *8,155Working!! Blu-ray Box

*Single CD*
*7, 14,974 14,974 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Tokiya
*9, 11,889 11,889 Detective Conan "Misty Mystery"
12, *9,158 *9,158 Ao no Exorcist "Wired Life"
19, *5,708 *5,708 supercell feat. Hatsune Miku "Sekiran-un Graffitti"
23, *4,135 *4,135 Beelzebub "Hey!!!"
24, *3,869 13,312 Ao no Exorcist "In My World"
26, *3,850 *3,850 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura "Aozora Stage"
27, *3,752 17,474 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Natsuki
29, *3,421 *3,421 Mawaru Penguindrum "Dear Future"
30, *3,229 *3,229 Blood-C "spiral"
32, *3,110 *3,110 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Character Song by Maho
33, *3,023 20,946 Tiger & Bunny "Seigi no Uta ga Kikoerukai"
37, *2,540 91,966 One Piece "Fight Together"
38, *2,514 *2,514 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth movie "Invisible Message"
40, *2,363 24,214 Ro-Kyu-Bu! "Shoot!"
42, *2,318 *8,854 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth "Heaven is a Place on Earth"
43, *1,998 39,050 The iDOLM@STER "Ready!!"
47, *1,875 *4,905 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth "Bokura, Kakeyuku Sora e"
50, *1,769 14,822 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Sho


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 13, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 09/05-11
*DVD*
*1, 2,417 *,**2,417 One Piece 13th Season vol.8
*2, 2,384 *,**2,384 One Piece 13th Season vol.7
*3, 1,500 *,253,404 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*4, 1,475 *,*15,731 Bleach: Jigokuhen Standard Edition
*5, 1,430 *,**1,430 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.1
*6, 1,197 *,*24,737 One Piece Log Collection "Navaron"
*7, 1,191 1,096,182 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, 1,166 *,*25,990 One Piece Log Collection "Bell"
*9, *,893 *,*11,123 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.1
10, *,866 *,*20,054 Bleach: Jigokuhen jigo Limited Edition
11, *,820 *,***,820 Seikon no Qwaser II vol.3
12, *,638 *,*16,728 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.2 Limited Edition
13, *,624 *,***,624 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.3
14, *,549 *,*12,654 Gintama' vol.2
15, *,515 *,***,515 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi vol.3
16, *,514 *,***,514 Fairy Tail vol.20
17, *,510 *,***,510 Astarotte no Omocha! EX
18, *,475 *,**2,997 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 10: Arashi wo Yobu Appare! Sengoku Daikassen
19, *,433 *,465,989 Kiki's Delivery Service
20, *,412 *,735,814 Castle in the Sky

*Blu-ray*
*1, 2,556 *2,556 Seikon no Qwaser II vol.3
*2, 1,606 *1,606 Astarotte no Omocha! EX
*3, *,959 **,959 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.3
*4, *,786 **,786 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi vol.3
*5, *,774 **,774 Appleseed XIII vol.3
*6, *,736 54,728 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
*7, *,615 14,883 Steins;Gate vol.3
*8, *,594 26,428 Tiger & Bunny vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *,486 24,338 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
*
Single CD*
13, 9,473 *9,473 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character song by Cecil
22, 5,056 *5,056 Suite Precure♪ "LaLaLa Suite Precure Unlimited ver." "Kibou Rainbow"
28, 3,777 *3,777 No.6 "Rokutosei no Yoru"
31, 3,257 *3,257 Tiger & Bunny "Mind Game"
32, 3,240 *3,240 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Character Song by Saki
33, 3,117 18,091Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Character Song by Tokiya
38, 2,855 *2,855 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Kyoko
40, 2,659 11,817 Ao no Exorcist "Wired Life"
42, 2,429 *2,429 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Chinatsu
45, 2,153 *2,153 Bleach "Haruka Kanata"
46, 2,141 15,453 Ao no Exorcist "In My World"


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 20, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 09/12-18
*DVD*
*1, 1,118 *,254,522 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*2, 1,007 1,097,189 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,808 *,*16,539 Bleach: Jigokuhen Standard Edition
*4, *,590 *,*26,580 One Piece Log Collection "Bell"
*5, *,573 *,*25,310 One Piece Log Collection "Navaron"
*6, *,507 *,*11,630 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.1
10, *.470 *,*20,524 Bleach: Jigokuhen Limited Edition
11, *,366 *,466,355 Kiki's Delivery Service
12, *,344 *,736,158 Castle in the Sky
13, *,331 *,*99,064 Sore Ike! Anpanman Anpanman no Dance Dance Dance
14, *,291 *,*12,945 Gintama' vol.2
15, *,265 2,364,085 Spirited Away
16, *,260 *,*16,988 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.2 Limited Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, *,472 15,355 Steins;Gate vol.3
*2, *,463 55,191 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.5 Limited Edition
*3, *,443 18,458 Steins;Gate vol.1
*4, *,407 16,822 Steins;Gate vol.2
*5, *,298 26,726 Tiger & Bunny vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,251 24,589 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *,232 28,879 Tiger & Bunny vol.3 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*5, 19,478 19,478 Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai novel "nexus" by ClariS
11, *8,404 *8,404 Kotobuki Minako "Dear my?"
14, *7,380 *7,380 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai: Yonin to Idol "Natsuiro Surprise"
22, *3,600 *3,600 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Character Song by Hinata
27, *2,655 *2,655 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura "Hikari"
46, *1,544 95,347 One Piece "Fight Together"
47, *1,504 *5,281 No.6 "Rokutosei no Yoru"


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 28, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 09/19-25
*DVD*
*1, 12,822 *12,822 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.1
*2, 10,952 *10,952 Gintama' vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, *8,714 **8,714 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
*4, *6,790 **6,790 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.6
*5, *6,090 **6,090 Ao no Exorcist vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *5,846 **5,846 Hetalia World Series vol.8 Limited Edition
*7, *3,843 **3,843 Natsume Yuujinchou Sane vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *3,787 **3,787 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *3,507 **3,507 Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth
10, *3,487 **3,487 Toaru Majutsu no Index II vol.8 Limited Edition
11, *2,813 **2,813 No.6 vol.1 Limited Edition
12, *2,773 **2,773 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.8
13, *2,336 **2,336 Starry☆Sky vol.8 Special Edition
14, *2,191 **2,191 Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto vol.9 Limited Edition
15, *2,083 **2,083 Dog Days vol.3 Limited Edition
16, *1,898 **1,898 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.1
17, *1,860 **1,860 Mobile Suit Gundam MS IGLOO DVD Box
18, *1,759 **1,759 Tiger & Bunny vol.5
19, *1,652 **1,652 Hidan no Aria vol.4
20, *1,513 **1,513 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.1
21, *1,425 **1,425 Yuru Yuri vol.1
22, *1,350 **1,350 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
23, *1,279 **1,279 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira vol.2 Limited Edition
24, *1,271 **1,271 One Piece Hero Special
25, *1,262 255,784 Karigurashi no Arrietty
26, *1,210 **1,210 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Mirai Hen X DVD Box
27, *1,173 **1,173 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.1
28, *1,087 **1,087 SKET Dance vol.2 Deluxe Edition
29, *1,057 **1,057 Hayate no Gotoku!! DVD Box vol.1

*Blu-ray*
*1, 51,475 51,475 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, 21,176 21,176 Tiger & Bunny vol.5 Limited Edition
*3, 20,270 20,270 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.6
*4, 19,796 19,796 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.4 Limited Edition
*5, 14,270 14,270 Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth
*6, 14,254 14,254 Steins;Gate vol.4
*7, 10,218 10,218 Toaru Majutsu no Index II vol.8 Limited Edition
*8, *8,367 *8,367 Yuru Yuri vol.1
*9, *8,110 *8,110 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.1
10, *7,695 *7,695 Hanasaku Iroha vol.3
11, *5,406 *5,406 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.2 Limited Edition
12, *4,715 *4,715 Dog Days vol.3 Limited Edition
13, *4,697 *4,697 Ao no Exorcist vol.4 Limited Edition
14, *4,642 *4,642 Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto vol.9 Limited Edition
15, *3,787 *3,787 Mayo Chiki! vol.1 Limited Edition
16, *3,337 *3,337 A-Channel vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *3,114 *3,114 Hidan no Aria vol.4

*Single CD*
15, 5,872 25,350 Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai "nexus"
17, 4,855 *4,855 Carnival Phantasm "Super☆Affection"
18, 3,940 *3,940 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Character Song by Airi
25, 2,834 *2,834 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Himawari
27, 2,724 *2,724 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Sakurako
46, 1,669 *1,669 Working!! Character Song by Aoi
48, 1,534 *8,914 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai: Yonin to Idol "Natsuiro Surprise"


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 11, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for
09/26-10/02
*DVD*
*1, 11,747 *,*11,747 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, *3,837 *,**3,837 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.4 Special Edition
*3, *2,492 *,*13,444 Gintama' vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, *2,205 *,*15,027 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.1
*5, *1,647 *,**1,647 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *1,336 *,**7,426 Ao no Exorcist vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, *1,295 *,**1,295 Beelzebub vol.4
*8, *1,245 *,**7,091 Hetalia World Series vol.8 Limited Edition
*9, *1,194 *,**8,164 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.6
10, *1,106 *,**9,820 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
11, **,837 1,099,043 My Neighbor Totoro
12, **,829 *,**3,165 Starry☆Sky vol.8 Special Edition
13, **,792 *,256,576 Karigurashi no Arrietty
14, **,777 *,**4,620 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.2 Limited Edition
15, **,767 *,**4,554 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.4 Limited Edition
16, **,753 *,**2,103 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
17, **,736 *,**4,223 Toaru Majutsu no Index II vol.8 Limited Edition
18, **,731 *,***,731 Nichijou vol.4 Special Edition
19, **,727 *,***,727 Blood-C vol.1 Limited Edition
20, **,701 *,**2,599 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.1
21, **,598 *,**4,105 Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth
22, **,584 *,***,584 Gosick vol.6 Special Edition
23, **,569 *,***,569 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi vol.1 Limited Edition
24, **,555 ,**3,328 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.8
25, **,544 *,**3,357 No.6 vol.1 Limited Edition
26, **,493 *,***,493 Kamisama no Memochou vol.1 Limited Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 4,798 *4,798 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.1 Limited Edition
*2, 3,524 54,999 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, 2,261 22,057 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.4 Limited Edition
*4, 2,219 23,395 Tiger &amp; Bunny vol.5 Limited Edition
*5, 2,101 *2,101 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, 2,074 *2,074 Nichijou vol.4 Special Edition
*7, 2,001 22,271 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.6
*8, 1,742 *1,742 Gosick vol.6
*9, 1,487 *1,487 R-15 vol.1 Limited Edition
10, 1,253 15,523 Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth
11, 1,246 *9,356 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.1
12, 1,237 15,491 Steins;Gate vol.4

*Single CD*
23, 2,467 27,817 Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai "nexus"
31, 1,661 *1,661 SKET Dance "Clover"
41, 1,378 *6,233 Carnival Phantasm "Super☆Affection"
42, 1,337 49,921 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% "Maji Love 1000%"

10/03-09
*DVD*
*1, 2,979 *,*14,726 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, 2,476 *,**2,476 One Piece 14th Season vol.1
*3, 1,676 *,**1,676 Toufu Kozou DVD &amp; Blu-ray set
*4, 1,407 *,**1,407 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.2
*5, *,969 *,**4,806 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.4 Special Edition
*6, *,928 *,257,504 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*7, *,755 *,***,755 Manyuu Hikenchou vol.1
*8, *,749 1,099,792 My Neighbor Totoro
*9, *,683 *,*14,127 Gintama' vol.3 Limited Edition
10, *,546 *,***,546 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.4
11, *,527 *,***,527 Seikon no Qwaser II vol.4
12, *,514 *,***,514 Fairy Tail vol.21
13, *,464 *,***,464 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi vol.4
14, *,437 *,**2,540 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
15, *,372 *,**7,798 Ao no Exorcist vol.4 Limited Edition
16, *,368 *,737,319 Castle in the Sky

*Blu-ray*
*1, 2,157 *2,157 Manyuu Hikenchou vol.1
*2, 1,684 *1,684 Seikon no Qwaser II vol.4 Standard Edition
*3, 1,075 *1,075 Sengoku Basara Two Blu-ray Box Limited Edition
*4, *,873 **,873 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.4
*5, *,822 **,822 Seikon no Qwaser II vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,788 55,787 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
*7. *,728 15,733 Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*5, 11,601 11,601 Mawaru Penguindrum "Nornir"
19, *3,977 *3,977 Cardfight!! Vanguard "Believe in my existence"
25, *2,609 *2,609 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Ayano
29, *2,455 *2,455 Yuru Yuri Character Song by Chitose
35, *1,876 *1,876 Precure All Stars DX "Come on! Precure All Stars"
36, *1,821 *1,821 Prince of Tennis "Brave heart"
37, *1,740 *1,740 Takahashi Chiaki "Konya wa Chupa Riko"
47, *1,344 29,161 Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai "nexus"


----------



## stardust (Oct 11, 2011)

Nothing that surprising here. I'm hoping that the sales of Penguindrum's OP is a good sign.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 18, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 10/10-16
*DVD*
**, 1,308 *,**8,510 (Mizuki Nana Live Grace -Orchestra-)
*1, *,728 *,258,232 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*2, *,709 1,100,501 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,664 *,**2,340 Toufu Kozou
*4, *,488 *,*15,214 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, *,424 *,**2,964 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
*6, *,379 *,**2,855 One Piece 14th Season vol.1
*7, *,349 *,*14,476 Gintama' vol.3 Limited Edition
*8, *,333 *,737,652 Castle in the Sky
*9, *,319 *,467,725 Kiki's Delivery Service
10, *,306 *,*84,063 Sore Ike! Anpanman Omoshiro Ongakukan
11, *,284 *,*99,348 Sore Ike! Anpanman Dance Dance Dance
12, *,277 *,*26,737 One Piece Log Collection "Navaron"
13, *,276 *,*18,114 Bleach: Jigokuhen Standard Edition

*Blu-ray*
**, 2,285 *20,451 (Mizuki Nana Live Grace -Orchestra-)
*1, *,446 *56,233 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, *,357 *22,983 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, *,297 *16,322 Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth
*4, *,253 *24,055 Tiger &amp; Bunny vol.5 Limited Edition
*5, *,225 110,854 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.3
*6, *,206 *16,063 Steins;Gate vol.4
*7, *,201 *22,897 IS: Infinite Stratos vol.6

*Single CD*
*4, 16,231 16,231 C? "Endless Story"
13, *5,043 *6,864 Prince of Tennis "Brave heart"
19, *3,437 15,038 Mawaru Penguindrum "Nornir"
35, *1,152 *5,129 Cardfight!! Vanguard "Believe in my existence"


----------



## TemplateR (Oct 18, 2011)

How are the sales volume of the first Toriko DVD-Volume ? Good ? Not soo good ? ok ?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 25, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 10/17-23
*DVD*
*1, 28,373 *,*28,373 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
*2, *1,059 *,**1,059 Fukkoku! Toei Manga Matsuri 1974 Summer
*3, *1,011 *,**1,011 Fukkoku! Toei Manga Matsuri 1973 Summer
*4, *1,008 *,**1,008 Yuru Yuri vol.2
*5, **,989 *,***,989 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.3
*6, **,909 *,***,909 Morita-san wa Mukuchi (TV)
*7, **,758 1,101,259 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, **,649 *,258,881 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*9, **,608 *,*40,214 Macross Frontier: Itsuwari no Utahime
10, **,460 *,***,460 Hanasaku Iroha vol.4
11, **,367 *,**2,707 Toufu Kozou
12, **,340 *,***,340 Astarotte no Omocha! vol.5
13, **,337 *,***,337 Rio: Rainbow Gate! vol.7
14, **,320 *,737,972 Castle in the Sky
15, **,319 *,**3,283 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
16, **,317 *,***,317 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal vol.1

*Blu-ray*
*1, 7,043 7,043 Hanasaku Iroha vol.4
*2, 6,255 6,255 Yuru Yuri vol.2
*3, 1,034 1,034 Astarotte no Omocha! vol.5
*4, *,719 *,719 Irresponsible Captain Tylor Blu-ray Box
*5, *,515 *,515 Rio: Rainbow Gate! vol.7

*Single CD*
*4, 71,200 71,200 Supernatural The Animation "In My Head"
*6, 17,479 17,479 Detective Conan "Your Best Friend"
*8, 14,442 14,442 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
*9, 13,957 13,957 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon "Terminated"
10, 12,895 12,895 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam "Buddy"
16, *4,580 20,811 C? "Endless Story"
34, *2,085 17,123 Mawaru Penguindrum "Nornir"

*Temporal Sales Rankings of the Anime Blu-ray and DVD this summer*
*1, 24,383 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000%
*2, 11,116 Natsume Yuujinchou San
*3, 10,552 Yuru Yuri
*4, *6,896 Ro-Kyu-Bu!
*5, *5,468 No.6
*6, *4,485 Mayo Chiki!
*7, *4,100 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
*8, *3,521 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
*9, *2,912 Manyuu Hikenchou
10, *2,068 Sacred Seven
11, *1,822 Blood-C
12, *1,550 Kamisama no Memochou
13, *1,487 R-15
14, *1,486 Ikoku Meiro no Crois?e
15, *1,437 Kamisama Dolls
16, *1,343 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi
17, **,909 Morita-san wa Mukuchi (TV)
18, **,843 Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel: Kyun Kyun Tokimeki Paradise!!
19, **,667 Dantalian no Shoka


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 1, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 10/24-30
*DVD*
*1, 11,936 11,936 Gintama' vol.4
*2, 10,456 10,456 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, *9,350 *9,350 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.2
*4, *6,563 *6,563 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.2
*5, *5,601 *5,601 Ao no Exorcist vol.5
*6, *5,481 33,854 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
*7, *4,053 *4,053 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.3 Limited Edition
*8, *3,812 *3,812 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vo.5 Limited Edition
*9, *3,433 *3,433 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.5 Special Edition
10, *3,007 *3,007 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.9
11, *2,735 *2,735 Starry☆Sky vol.9 Special Edition
12, *2,138 *2,138 Dog Days vol.4 Limited Edition
13, *1,957 *1,957 No.6 vol.2 Limited Edition
14, *1,820 *1,820 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.2
15, *1,797 *1,797 Tiger and Bunny vol.6
16, *1,718 *1,718 Hidan no Aria vol.5
17, *1,549 *1,549 The iDOLM@STER vol.1 Limited Edition
18, *1,517 *1,517 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.2
19, *1,222 *1,222 Beelzebub vol.5
20, *1,191 *1,191 Gundam Evolve DVD Box
21, *1,167 *1,167 Keroro Gunsou 7th Season vol.9
22, *1,159 *1,159 A-Channel vol.6 Limited Edition
23, *1,127 *1,127 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.4 Limited Edition
24, **,959 **,959 Nintama Rantarou 18th Season vol.6
25, **,944 **,944 Usagi Drop vol.1
26, **,934 **,934 Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector vol.5
27, **,873 **,873 SKET Dance vol.3 Deluxe Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 21,613 21,613 Tiger and Bunny vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, 19,774 19,774 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.5 Limited Edition
*3, 13,800 13,800 Steins;Gate vol.5
**, *8,363 *8,363 (IS: Infinite Stratos Live Event)
*4, *6,172 *6,712 Scryed Blu-ray Box
*5, *5,444 *5,444 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *5,390 *5,390 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.2
*7, *5,216 *5,216 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *5,031 *5,031 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *4,861 *4,861 Dog Days vol.4 Limited Edition
10, *4,774 *4,774 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.2 Limited Edition
11, *4,306 *4,306 Ao no Exorcist vol.5
12, *3,915 *3,915 The iDOLM@STER vol.1 Limited Edition
13, *3,791 *3,791 Mayo Chiki! vol.2 Limited Edition
14, *3,545 *3,545 A-Channel vol.6 Limited Edition
15, *3,245 *3,245 Usagi Drop vol.1
16, *3,126 *3,126 Hidan no Aria vol.5

*Single CD*
*2, 42,624 42,624 Beelzebub "Baby U!"
*7, 14,902 14,902 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume "High Powered"
*8, 13,948 13,948 Tamayura: Hitotose "Okaerinasai"
10, 11,146 11,146 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai "Zannen Kei Rinjin Bu ★★☆"
11, *6,963 21,405 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
12, *5,162 76,362 Supernatural The Animation "In My Head"
22, *4,255 *4,255 Tamayura: Hitotose '"Kami-sama no Itazura"
23, *4,018 *4,018 Bakuman 2 "monochrome rainbow"
24, *3,906 16,801 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam "Buddy"
26, *3,529 17,486 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon "Terminated"
27, *3,485 *3,485 Mirai Nikki "Kusou Mesorogiwi"
28, *3,386 *3,387 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers "Authentic symphony"
32, *3,005 23,816 C? "Endless Story"
36, *2,631 *2,631 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! "U-n-d-e-r--Standing!"
37, *2,626 *2,626 Beelzebub "Papepipu♪ Papipepu♪ Papepipupo♪"
42, *2,075 *2,075 Inazuma Eleven Go "Naseba Narunosa Nanairo Tamago"
47, *1,905 19,028 Mawaru Penguindrum "Nornir"
58, *1,434 *1,434 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 "Sekai no Hate ni Kimi ga Itemo"
60, *1,346 *1,346 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou "Departure"
*
Album CD*
*1, 26,869 26,869 Persona 4 Game "Never More Perosona 4 Rinne Tensho"
13, *6,187 *6,187 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Unit Drama CD
28, *3,258 *3,258 Hatsune Miku Project Diva Arcade Original Song Collection vol.2
29, *3,243 *3,243 Starry☆Sky Film Festival vol.4
42, *2,486 *2,486 Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei DJCD SZ-03K
44, *2,434 *2,434 Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei DJCD vol.10
47, *2,221 *2,221 Dog Days Drama CD Box vol.2
*
Temporal Sales Rankings of the Anime Blu-ray and DVD this summer*
*1, 24,383 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000%
*2, 11,116 Natsume Yuujinchou San
*3, 10,552 Yuru Yuri
*4, *6,896 Ro-Kyu-Bu!
*5, *5,468 No.6
*6, *5,464 The iDOLM@STER
*7, *5,216 Mawaru Penguindrum
*8, *4,485 Mayo Chiki!
*9, *4,189 Usagi Drop
10, *4,100 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
11, *3,521 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
12, *2,068 Sacred Seven
13, *1,822 Blood-C
14, *1,550 Kamisama no Memochou
15, *1,487 R-15
16, *1,486 Ikoku Meiro no Crois?e
17, *1,437 Kamisama Dolls
18, *1,343 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi
19, **,909 Morita-san wa Mukuchi (TV)
20, **,843 Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel: Kyun Kyun Tokimeki Paradise!!
21, **,667 Dantalian no Shoka
22, **,336 Nekogami Yaoyorozu (vol.2)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 8, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 10/31-11/06
*DVD*
*1, 5,410 *,**5,410 Working'!! vol.1 Limited Edition
*2, 3,357 *,*13,813 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, 2,720 *,*36,574 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
*4, 2,468 *,**2.468 One Piece 14th Season vol.2
*5, 1,379 *,*13,315 Gintama' vol.4
*6, 1,316 *,**4,749 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.5 Special Edition
*7, 1,239 *,**1,239 Naruto: ShippuudenGoei Shuketsu no Sho vol.3
*8, 1,176 *,*10,526 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.2
*9, *,968 *,**6,569 Ao no Exorcist vol.5
10, *,918 *,**7,481 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.2
11, *,819 1,102,779 My Neighbor Totoro
12, *,695 *,260,421 Karigurashi no Arrietty
13, *,615 *,***,615 Manyuu Hikenchou vol.2
14, *,555 *,**4,608 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.3 Limited Edition
15, *,543 *,**4,355 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.5 Limited Edition
16, *,439 *,***,539 Sore Ike! Anpanman Akahana Chappy
17, *,538 *,***,538 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.5
18, *,509 *,***,509 Fairy Tail vol.22
19, *,476 *,**3,211 Starry☆Sky vol.9 Special Edition
20, *,462 *,**2,282 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.2
21, *,461 *,***,461 Toriko vol.3
22, *,446 *,*41,092 Macross Frontier: Itsuwari no Utahime
23, *,444 *,***,444 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi vol.5

*Blu-ray*
*1, 10,050 10,050 Working'!!vol.1 Limited Edition
*2, *1,755 *1,755 Manyuu Hikenchou vol.2
*3, *1,629 21,403 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.5 Limited Edition
*4, *1,288 22,901 Tiger and Bunny vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, **,859 **,859 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.5
*6, **,750 14,550 Steins;Gate vol.5
*7, **,690 **,690 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi vol.5
*8, **,585 *5,975 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.2

*Single CD*
12, 8,137 *8,137 Kamiya Hiroshi and Ono Daisuke "Smiley Time"
18, 5,177 *5,177 Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle "Brain Diver"
20, 4,088 *4,088 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal "Setsubo no Freesia"
23, 3,989 25,394 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
27, 2,972 14,118 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai "Zannen kei Rinjinbu ★★☆"
30, 2,623 *2,623 Ben-To "Live for Life ~Ookami tachi no Yoru~"
33, 2,316 *2,316 Kimi to Boku. "Bye Bye"
34, 2,309 78,671 Supernatural The Animation "In My Head"
37, 1,891 15,839 Tamayura: Hitotose "Okaerinasai"
40, 1,773 *1,773 Gintama' "Anagura"
47, 1,531 16,433 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume "High Powered"
48, 1,525 18,326 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam "Buddy"
49, 1,513 *1,513 Maken-Ki! "Fly Away"
50, 1,503 25,319 C? "Endless Story"
53, 1,452 18,938 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon "Terminated"
54, 1,447 44,071 Beelzebub "Baby U!"
57, 1,415 *4,900 Mirai Nikki "Kuusou Mesorogiwi"
60, 1,334 20,362 Mawaru Penguindrum "Nornir"

*Sales Rankings of the Anime Blu-ray and DVD this summer*
*1, 24,383 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000%
*2, 15,460 Working'!!
*3, 11,116 Natsume Yuujinchou San
*4, 10,552 Yuru Yuri
*5, *6,896 Ro-Kyu-Bu!
*6, *5,468 No.6
*7, *5,464 The iDOLM@STER
*8, *5,216 Mawaru Penguindrum
*9, *4,485 Mayo Chiki!
10, *4,189 Usagi Drop
11, *4,100 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
12, *3,521 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
13, *2,068 Sacred Seven
14, *1,822 Blood-C
15, *1,550 Kamisama no Memochou
16, *1,487 R-15
17, *1,486 Ikoku Meiro no Crois?e
18, *1,437 Kamisama Dolls
19, *1,343 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi
20, **,909 Morita-san wa Mukuchi (TV)
21, **,843 Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel: Kyun Kyun Tokimeki Paradise!!
22, **,667 Dantalian no Shoka
23, **,336 Nekogami Yaoyorozu (vol.2)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 15, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 11/07-13
*DVD*
*1, 1,640 *,*38,214 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
*2, 1,046 *,**6,456 Working'!!
*3, *,747 1,103,526 My Neighbor Totoro
*4, *,580 *,261,001 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*5, *,481 *,*13,796 Gintama' vol.4
*6, *,458 *,*14,271 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.4 Special Edition
*7, *,455 *,*10,981 Prince of Tennis: Another Story II - Ano Toki no Bokura vol.2
*8, *,444 *,**2,912 One Piece 14th season vol.2
*9, *,440 *,***,979 Sore Ike! Anpanman Akahana Chappy
10, *,364 *,**1,603 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.3
11, *,342 *,*41,434 Macross Frontier: Itsuwari no Utahime
12, *,333 *,468,644 Kiki's Delivery Service
13, *,296 *,738,898 Castle in the Sky

*Blu-ray*
*1, 1,183 *11,233 Working'!!
*2, *,386 *21,789 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.5 Limited Edition
*3, *,314 *23,215 Tiger and Bunny vol.6 Limited Edition
*4, *,277 **4,772 The iDOLM@STER vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *,274 *14,824 Steins;Gate vol.5
*6, *,269 **5,768 Fate/stay night Blu-ray Box
*7, *,229 111,784 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.3
*8, *,213 **5,939 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.1 Limited Edition
*
Single CD*
*6, 23,341 23,341 The iDOLM@STER "Change!!!"
14, *6,804 *6,804 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Kimi no Naka no Eiyu"
16, *6,332 *6,332 C? "Shirushi"
25, *2,708 *2,708 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers "Suisai Candy"
26, *2,669 *2,669 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon "Stardust Melodia"
27, *2,642 28,036 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
34, *2,238 *2,238 Naruto: Shippuuden "Pieces"
39, *1,911 *1,911 Mirai Nikki "Blood teller"
41, *1,792 *1,792 Carnival Phantasm "Fellows"
47, *1,561 15,679 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai "Zannen kei Rinjinbu ★★☆"
49, *1,518 *9,655 Kamiya Hiroshi and Ono Daisuke "Smiley Time"

*Album CD*
*3, 17,590 17,590 Sakamoto Maaya "Driving in the silence"
*7, *8.582 *8,582 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Unit Drama CD
10, *7,752 *7,752 Hatsune Miku Project Diva extend Complete Collection
14, *5,700 *5,700 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn Original Sound Tracks vol.2
25, *3,286 36,627 Persona 4 "Never More"

*Sales Rankings of the Anime Blu-ray and DVD for Summer 2011*
*1, 24,383 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000%
*2, 11,116 Natsume Yuujinchou San
*3, 10,552 Yuru Yuri
*4, *6,896 Ro-Kyu-Bu!
*5, *6,321 The iDOLM@STER
*6, *5,939 Mawaru Penguindrum
*7, *5,468 No.6
*8, *4,485 Mayo Chiki!
*9, *4,189 Usagi Drop
10, *4,100 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
11, *3,521 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
12, *2,912 Manyuu Hikenchou
13, *2,068 Sacred Seven
14, *1,822 Blood-C
15, *1,550 Kamisama no Memochou
16, *1,487 R-15
17, *1,486 Ikoku Meiro no Crois?e
18, *1,437 Kamisama Dolls
19, *1,343 Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi
20, **,909 Morita-san wa Mukuchi (TV)
21, **,843 Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel: Kyun Kyun Tokimeki Paradise!!
22, **,667 Dantalian no Shoka
23, **,336 Nekogami Yaoyorozu (vol.2)

*Autumn 2011*
*1, 17,689 Working'!!


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 22, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD rankings for 11/14-20
*DVD*
*1, 1,082 *,*39,296 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
*2, 1,078 1,104,604 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,990 *,***,990 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.4
*4, *,942 *,***,942 Yuru Yuri vol.3
*5, *,728 *,261,729 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*6, *,552 *,***,552 Fukkoku! Toei Manga Matsuri Spring 1975
*7, *,469 *,**6,925 Working'!! vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *,449 *,739,347 Castle in the Sky
*9, *,429 *,***,429 Hanasaku Iroha vol.5
10, *,413 *,**1,392 Sore Ike! Anpanman Akahana Chappy
11, *,402 *,***,402 Fukkoku! Toei Manga Matsuri Spring 1976
12, *,371 *,469,015 Kiki's Delivery Service
*
Blu-ray*
*1, 6,491 6,491 Hanasaku Iroha vol.5
*2, 5,783 5,783 Yuru Yuri vol.3
*3, 3,659 3,659 Howl's Moving Castle
*4, 2,439 2,439 Saint Seiya The Movie Blu-ray Box 1987 - 2004
*5, 1,403 1,403 Gedo Senki
*6, 1,226 1,226 Gake no Ue no Ponyo
*7, 1,029 1,029 Astarotte no Omocha! vol.6

*Single CD*
13, 12,407 12,407 One Piece "We Go!"
15, *8,438 *8,438 Miyano Mamoru "Dream Fighter"
19, *6,347 *6,347 Shakugan no Shana III Final "Light My Fire"
28, *3,444 26,785 The iDOLM@STER "Change!!!!"
39, *2,436 *2,436 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume "Kimi wo Shiru Koto"
44, *1,797 *8,601 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Kimi no Naka no Eiyu"
47, *1,702 29,738 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
51, *1,435 *7,767 C? "Shirushi"


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 29, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 11/21-27
*DVD*
*1, 13,702 *,*13,702 Usavich IV
*2, 11,362 *,*11,362 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.5 Limited Edition
*3, 10,958 *,*10,958 Gintama' vol.5 Limited Edition
*4, *9,245 *,**9,245 Persona 4 The Animation vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *9,213 *,**9,213 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Special Edition
*6, *6,401 *,**6.401 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *4,912 *,**4,912 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Standard Edition
*8, *4,867 *,**4,867 Ao no Exorcist vol.6
*9, *3,819 *,**3,819 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *3,723 *,**3,723 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 19: Arashi wo Yobu Ougon no Spy Daisakusen
11, *3,683 *,**3,683 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.4 Limited Edition
12, *3,675 *,**3,675 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.6 Special Edition
13, *3,657 *,**3,657 Working'!! vol.2 Limited Edition
14, *2,999 *,**2,999 Tales of Symphonia: Sekai Tougou Hen vol.1 Collector's Edition
15, *2,896 *,**2,896 Precure All-Stars DX the Dance Live: Miracle Dance Stage e Youkoso
16, *2,785 *,**2,785 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.10
17, *2,444 *,**2,444 Starry☆Sky vol.10 Special Edition
18, *2,358 *,**2,358 Hidamari Sketch x SP Limited Edition
19, *2,006 *,**2,006 Dog Days vol.5 Limited Edition
20, *1,703 *,**1,703 Hoshi wo Ou Kodomo
21, *1,637 *,**1,637 No.6 vol.3 Limited Edition
22, *1,614 *,**1,614 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.3
23, *1,509 *,**1,509 Tiger and Bunny vol.7
24, *1,420 *,**1,420 The iDOLM@STER vol.2 Limited Edition
25, *1,413 *,**1,413 Hidan no Aria vol.6
26, *1,259 1,105,863 My Neighbor Totoro
27, *1,238 *,**1,238 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.3
28, *1,212 *,**1,212 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira vol.3 Limited Edition
29, *1,071 *,**1,071 Beelzebub vol.6

*Blu-ray*
*1, 24,120 24,120 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 20,517 20,517 Tiger and Bunny vol.7 Limited Edition
*3, 19,676 19,676 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.6 Limited Edition
*4, 12,676 12,676 Steins;Gate vol.6
**, 10,891 10,891 (Macross Frontier Super Live Cosmic Nyaan)
*5, *8,047 *8,047 Working'!! vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *7,032 *7,032 Hidamari Sketch x SP Limited Edition
*7, *5,375 *5,375 The iDOLM@STER vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *5,176 *5,176 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.3
*9, *5,132 *5,132 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.4 Limited Edition
10, *4,793 *4,793 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.5 Limited Edition
11, *4,614 *4,614 Dog Days vol.5 Limited Edition
12, *4,557 *4,557 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.2 Limited Edition
13, *4,524 *4,524 Nadia, the Secret of Blue Water Blu-ray Box Limited Edition
14, *4,441 *4,441 Hoshi wo Ou Kodomo
15, *4,413 *4,413 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence

*Single CD*
*5, 44,759 44,759 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
10, 28,070 28,070 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"
22, *7,418 *7,418 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai "Watashi no Ki Mo Chi"
36, *3,872 16,279 One Piece "We Go!"
43, *3,235 32,973 Fate/Zero "Memoria"
46, *2,968 *2,968 Tales of Symphonia: Sekai Tougou Hen "Ho N To U So/ Su Ki Ra I"
51, *2,387 *8,734 Shakugan no Shana III (Final) "Light My Fire"
53, *2,183 28,968 The iDOLM@STER "Change!!!!"
54, *2,164 *2,164 Hidamari Sketch x SP "Kimagure, Jankenpon!" "nora"

*Album CD*
*3, 82,649 82,649 Mizuki Nana "The Museum II"
26, *5,261 *5,261 The iDOLM@STER Jupiter

*Temporal Anime DVD + Blu-ray Sales Ranking for Autumn 2011*
*1, 33,365 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 18,205 Working'!!


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 6, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 11/28-12/04
*DVD*
*1, 42,246 *,*42,246 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*2, *5,643 *,**9,345 Usavich IV
*3, *3,235 *,**3,235 Manga Nihon Mukashibanashi DVD-Box vol.5
*4, *2,876 *,**2,876 Manga Nihon Mukashibanashi DVD-Box vol.6
*5, *2,788 *,*14,150 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.5 Limited Edition
*6, *1,817 *,*11,030 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Special Edition
*7, *1,649 *,**6,561 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Standard Edition
*8, *1,610 *,**5,333 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 19: Arashi wo Yobu Ougon no Spy Daisakusen
*9, *1,584 *,**1,584 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.3 Limited Edition
10, *1,558 1,107,421 My Neighbor Totoro
11, *1,507 *,*10,752 Persona 4 The Animation vol.1 Limited Edition
12, *1,312 *,*12,270 Gintama' vol.5 Limited Edition
13, *1,063 *,**4,738 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi vol.6 Special Edition
14, **,979 *,**5,846 Ao no Exorcist vol.6
15, **,923 *,**7,324 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.3
16, **,843 *,*41,071 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
17, **,803 *,**4,460 Working'!! vol.2 Limited Edition
18, **,749 *,264,264 Karigurashi no Arrietty
19, **,699 *,**3,595 Precure All-Stars DX the Dance Live: Miracle Dance Stage e Youkoso

*Blu-ray*
*1, 89,764 89,764 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*2, *4,614 *4,614 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, *3,362 23,879 Tiger and Bunny vol.7 Limited Edition
*4, *2,673 26,793 Persona 4 The Animation vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *1,977 *1,977 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II vol.5 Limited Edition
*6, *1,717 21,393 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai vol.6 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*3, 92,621 92,621 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
*8, 22,084 22,084 Guilty Crown "Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
12, 10,806 10,806 Ono Daisuke "Delight"
13, *9,687 54,446 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
16, *8,302 36,372 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"
22, *6,199 *6,199 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn "B-Bird"
36, *3,288 *3,288 Gintama' "Dilemma"
41, *2,669 10,087 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai "Watashi no Ki Mo Chi"
46, *2,296 18,575 One Piece "We Go!"

*Album CD*
*9, 15,602 98,251 Mizuki Nana The Museum II
12, 12,039 12,039 The iDOLM@STER Animation Master vol.5
16, *8,138 *8,138 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Unit Drama CD


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 12/05-11
*DVD*
*1, 9,223 *,*51,469 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*2, 8,238 *,**8,238 IS: Infinite Stratos Encore: Koi ni Kogareru Sextet
*3, 5,332 *,**5,332 Sengoku Basara: The Last Party
*4, 4,102 *,*23,447 Usavich IV
*5, 2,627 *,**2,627 One Piece 14th Season vol.8
*6, 1,819 *,**1,819 Doraemon: Nobita and the New Steel Troops - Angel Wings Standard Edition
*7, 1,784 1,109,205 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, 1,409 *,**1,409 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.4
*9, 1,273 *,**1,273 YanYan Machiko vol.1 Limited Edition
10, 1,015 *,**6,348 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 19: Arashi wo Yobu Ougon no Spy Daisakusen
11, 1,008 *,741,497 Castle in the Sky
12, *,978 *,**7,539 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Standard Edition
13, *,810 *,264,074 Karigurashi no Arrietty
14, *,776 *,***,776 Tezuka Osamu no Buddha: Akai Sabaku yo! Utsukushiku
15, *,670 *,*41,741 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa

*Blu-ray*
*1, 23,485 *23,485 Sengoku Basara: The Last Party
*2, 22,577 *22,577 IS: Infinite Stratos Encore: Koi ni Kogareru Sextet
*3, 10,661 100,425 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*4, *2,618 **2,618 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes: Summer Special
*5, *1,523 **1,523 Doraemon: Nobita and the New Steel Troops - Angel Wings
*6, *1,158 *27,951 Persona 4 The Animation vol.1 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*4, 47,130 *47,130 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
*5, 46,571 *46,571 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!"
12, *8,907 101,528 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
17, *6,107 **6,107 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Asu e"
18, *6,023 **6,023 UN-GO "How to go"
20, *5,862 **5,862 Shakugan no Shana III (Final) "I'll believe"
26, *5,064 *59,510 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
29, *4,823 *26,907 Guilty Crown "Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
34, *3,951 *40,323 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 20, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 12/12-18
*DVD*
*1, 9,010 *,**9,010 Gintama' vol.6
*2, 8,120 *,**8,120 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*3, 3,985 *,**3,985 Ao no Exorcist vol.7 Limited Edition
*4, 3,551 *,*26,998 Usavich IV
*5, 3,371 *,*54,840 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*6, 2,582 *,**2,582 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.11
*7, 2,380 1,111,585 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, 1,386 *,**1,386 Black Jack Final Special Edition
*9, 1,379 *,265,453 Karigurashi no Arrietty
10, 1,366 *,**1,366 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.4
11, 1,327 *,742,824 Castle in the Sky
12, 1,171 *,**6,503 Sengoku Basara: The Last Party
13, 1,094 *,**5,016 Precure All-Stars DX the Dance Live: Miracle Dance Stage e Youkoso
14, 1,065 *,**9,303 IS: Infinite Stratos Encore: Koi ni Kogareru Sextet
15, 1,053 *,**1,053 Kakko Kawaii Sengen!
16, *,891 *,***,891 Jarinko Chie DVD Box
17, *,862 *,471,507 Kiki's Delivery Service
18, *,805 *,**8,344 Detective Conan Movie 15: Quarter of Silence Standard Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 3,946 104,371 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*2, 3,108 **3,108 Ao no Exorcist vol.7
*3, 2,836 **2,836 Usagi Drop vol.3
*4, 2,474 *25,959 Sengoku Basara: The Last Party
*5, 2,152 **2,152 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*6, 1,667 *24,244 IS: Infinite Stratos Encore: Koi ni Kogareru Sextet

*Single CD*
*9, 10,673 *57,803 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
10, 10,460 *57,031 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!"
15, *8,320 **8,320 Toaru Kagaku no Railgun PSP game "way to answer"
28, *4,130 105,658 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
32, *3,231 *62,741 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
36, *2,496 *42,819 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"
38, *2,398 *29,305 Guilty Crown "Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
41, *2,299 **2,299 Bleach "Reray"

*Album CD*
*5, 19,504 19,504 Detective Conan The Best of Detective Conan vol.4
*7, 16,909 16,909 Kamiya Hiroshi "Harezora"
18, *6,660 *6,660 Bleach Concept Covers vol.2


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2011)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 12/19-25
*DVD*
*1, 20,534 *,*20,535 One Piece Log Collection "Water Seven"
*2, 20,167 *,*20,167 One Piece Log Collection "Foxy"
*3, *6,826 *,**6,826 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.4
*4, *6,438 *,**6,438 Persona 4 The Animation vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, *4,664 *,*12,784 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*6, *3,873 *,**3,873 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.5 Limited Edition
*7, *3,657 1,115,242 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, *3,624 *,**3,624 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *3,348 *,*30,346 Usavich IV
10, *2,550 *,**2,550 Working'!! vol.3 Limited Edition
11, *2,469 *,**2,469 Starry☆Sky vol.11 Special Edition
12, *2,225 *,*57,065 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
13, *2,207 *,267,660 Karigurashi no Arrietty
14, *1,987 *,**1,987 Dog Days vol.6 Limited Edition
15, *1,853 *,**1,853 Kimi to Boku. vol.1 Limited Edition
16, *1,671 *,**1,671 Hidan no Aria vol.7
17, *1,640 *,*10,650 Gintama' vol.6
18, *1,639 *,744,463 Castle in the Sky
19, *1,514 *,**1,514 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.4 Limited Edition
20, *1,508 *,**1,508 Tiger and Bunny vol.8
21, *1,501 *,**1,501 No.6 vol.4 Limited Edition
22, *1,391 *,**1,391 Futari wa Precure Max Heart DVD Box vol.1 Limited Edition
23, *1,332 *,472,839 Kiki's Delivery Service
24, *1,280 *,**1,280 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.4

*Blu-ray*
*1, 22,080 22,080 Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Box
*2, 19,130 19,130 Persona 4 The Animation vol.2 Limited Edition
*3, 19,121 19,121 Tiger and Bunny vol.8 Limited Edition
*4, 18,651 18,651 Toradora! Blu-ray Box
*5, 16,349 16,349 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, 12,820 12,820 Steins;Gate vol.7
*8, *7,544 *7,544 Working'!! vol.3 Limited Edition
*9, *6,750 *6,750 Hanasaku Iroha vol.6
10, *5,914 *5,914 Yuru Yuri vol.4
11, *5,374 *5,374 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.4
12, *5,252 *5,252 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.5 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
15, *6,324 *64,127 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
17, *6,223 *63,254 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!"
31, *3,328 108,986 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
36, *2,784 **2,784 Battle Spirits: Heroes "Hajimari no Hi ni"
38, *2,533 *65,274 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
39, *2,489 *10,809 Toaru Kagaku no Railgun PSP game "way to answer"
40, *2,126 **2,126 Morikubo Showtaro "Mr. Clown"
41, *2,121 *31,426 Guilty Crown "Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
46, *1,899 *44,718 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"

*Album CD*
*7, 30,318 30,318 Bakemonogatari Songs & Soundtracks
*9, 21,648 21,648 Tamura Yukari "Haru Machi Soleil"
14, 10,974 10,974 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Unit Drama CD
16, 10,584 10,584 Mawaru Penguindrum "HHH"
17, 10,008 29,512 Detective Conan The Best of Detective Conan vol.4
29, *5,168 *5,168 Hayate no Gotoku! "HiNA2 Spring has come!!" by Hinagiku
35, *3,737 *3,737 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai Character Cover Song Album
41, *3,363 112,740 Mizuki Nana "The Museum II"

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011 (first volumes)*
*1, 38,703 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 18,674 Working'!!
*3, 16,349 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*4, *3,624 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*5, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
*6, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.


----------



## manyou=best (Jan 3, 2012)

hey!bro,your "Top 100 DVD/Top 50 BD of 2010" link is dead, can you fix it?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 6, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 12/26/11-01/01/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,922 *,*23,456 One Piece Log Collection "Water Seven"
*2, 2,863 *,*23,030 One Piece Log Collection "Foxy"
*3, 1,786 *,*14,570 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*4, 1,750 *,*58,815 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*5, 1,676 1,116,918 My Neighbor Totoro
*6, 1,314 *,**1,314 The iDOLM@STER vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *,943 *,268,603 Karigurashi no Arrietty
*8, *,905 *,**7,731 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.4
*9, *,904 *,**7,342 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
10, *,900 *,**4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.1 Limited Edition
11, *,731 *,745,194 Castle in the Sky
12. *,662 *,473,501 Kiki's Delivery Service
13, *,615 *,*11,265 Gintama' vol.6
14, *,563 *,**4,436 Natsume Yuujinchou San vol.5 Limited Edition
15, *,559 *,648,294 Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind

*Blu-ray*
*1, 5,132 **5,132 The iDOLM@STER vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, 3,195 *19,544 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, 2,004 *24,084 Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Box
*4, 1,997 108,943 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*5, 1,983 *20,634 Toradora! Blu-ray Box
*6, 1,957 **1,957 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II vol.6 Limited Edition
*7, 1,934 *21,064 Persona 4 The Animation vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, 1,833 *20,954 Tiger and Bunny vol.8 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
22, 3,710 *67,837 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
23, 3,665 *66,919 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!"
35, 2,037 *67,311 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
36, 1,925 110,911 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
40, 1,639 **1,639 Ono Daisuke "Sasayaki Micchaku CD"
42, 1,547 *32,973 Guilty Crown "Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
48, 1,356 **1,356 SKET Dance "Milk to Chocolate"
49, 1,343 *46,061 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"

*Album CD*
*9, 13,043 *13,043 The iDOLM@STER Animation Master vol.6
17, *6,342 *36,660 Bakemonogatari Songs & Soundtracks
21, *4,821 *34,333 Detective Conan The Best of Detective Conan vol.4
40, *2,475 115,215 Mizuki Nana Museum II

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011* (first volumes)
*1, 38,703 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 19,544 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*3, 18,674 Working'!!
*4, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose
*5, *3,624 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*6, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
*7, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
*8, *3,199 Maken-Ki!
*9, *2,828 Shakugan no Shana III
10, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
11, *2,101 Ben-To
12, *2,038 C?
13, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.
*
Out of the rankings*
Chihayafuru


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 10, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Album rankings for 01/02/12-01/08/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,001 *,*34,474 Usavich IV
*2, 1,654 1,118,572 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, 1,567 *,*16,137 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*4, 1,437 *,*60,252 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*5, *,979 *,*24,435 One Piece Log Collection "Water Seven"
*6, *,927 *,***,927 Hakushon Daimaou
*7, *,915 *,*23,945 One Piece Log Collection "Foxy"
*8, *,824 *,***,824 Time Bokan Series: Yatterman
*9, *,815 *,269,418 Karigurashi no Arrietty
10, *,801 *,***,801 Gatchaman
11, *,676 *,745,870 Castle in the Sky
12, *,638 *,474,139 Kiki's Delivery Service
13, *,585 *,**4.828 Sore Ike! Anpanman Sukue! Kokorin to Kiseki no Hoshi
14, *,571 *,***,571 Konchuu Monogatari Minashigo Hutch

*Blu-ray*
*1, 1,658 110,601 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*2, 1,515 *25,599 Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Box
*3, 1,411 **1,411 Manyuu Hikenchou vol.4
*4, *,948 **6,080 The iDOLM@STER vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, *,774 ***,774 Sengoku Otome: Momoiro Paradox vol.7
*6, *,755 *21,819 Persona 4 The Animation vol.2 Limited Edition
*7, *,632 *21,266 Toradora! Blu-ray Box

*Single CD*
22, 3,599 *71,436 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
23, 3,558 *70,477 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!"
33, 2,232 *69,543 Fate/Zero "oath sign"
40, 1,802 112,713 Crayon Shin-chan"Kibo Sanmyaku"
41, 1,671 *34,644 Guilty Crown"Departures ~Anata ni Okuru Ai no Uta~"
48, 1,491 *47,552 Guilty Crown "My Dearest"

*Album CD*
18, 4,828 *41,488 Bakemonogatari Songs & Soundtracks
27, 3,367 *37,770 Detective Conan The Best of Detective Conan
29, 2,983 *16,026 The iDOLM@STER Animation Master vol.6
33, 2,679 117,894 Mizuki Nana The Museum II


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 01/09/12-01/15/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,612 *,**2,612 One Piece 14th Season vol.4
*2, 2,197 *,**2,197 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.1
*3, 1,366 *,**1,366 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.5
*4, 1,261 *,*35,735 Usavich IV
*5, 1,107 1,119,679 My Neighbor Totoro
*6, *,872 *,*61,124 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*7, *,768 *,*16,905 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
*8, *,581 *,*25,016 One Piece Log Collection "Water Seven"
*9, *,561 *,*24,506 One Piece Log Collection "Foxy"
10, *,451 *,269,869 Karigurashi no Arrietty
11, *,426 *,*44,460 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa
12, *,413 *,474,552 Kiki's Delivery Service
13, *,373 *,746,243 Castle in the Sky

*Blu-ray*
*1, 7,764 **7,764 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.1
*2, 1,883 *27,437 Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Box
*3, 1,061 111,662 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*4, *,610 *22,429 Persona 4 The Animation vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, *,433 **6,513 The iDOLM@STER vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *,416 *21,682 Toradora! Blu-ray Box
*7, *,399 *29,959 Persona 4 The Animation vol.1 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*2, 51,017 *51,017 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Synchrogazer"
*8, 12,198 *12,198 Hunter x Hunter (2011) "Just Awake"
12, *7,284 **7,284 Fairy Tail "I Wish"
33, *2,354 115,067 Crayon Shin-chan "Kibo Sanmyaku"
34, *2,324 **2,324 Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion shito "Kokoro yo Genshi ni Modore ~2012 Version~"
39, *2,063 *73,499 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
40, *2,052 *72,529 K-On! (Movie) "Unmei♪wa♪Endless!" 

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011 (first volumes)*
*1, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 20,164 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*3, 18,674 Working'!!
*4, *9,961 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*5, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*6, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
*7, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
*8, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
*9, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
10, *2,828 Shakugan no Shana III (Blu-ray data only, DVD 1,131~1,273)
11, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
12, *2,101 Ben-To
13, *2,038 C?
14, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.

*Out of the rankings*
Chihayafuru　(*,746~*,920)

*Not released yet*
Guilty Crown (Jan 25)
Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers (Jan 25)
Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam (Jan 25)
Hunter x Hunter (Jan 25)
UN-GO (Jan 27)
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle (Jan 27)
gdgd Fairies (Jan 27)
Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2 (Jan 27)
Mobile Suit Gundam AGE (Feb 10)
Fate/Zero (Mar 7)


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 17, 2012)

I see HxH on the list but iy didn't mention which HxH.  The new HxH 2011 or the original HxH?  It'd be nice if HxH OVA is released in USA.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 17, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> I see HxH on the list but iy didn't mention which HxH.  *The new HxH 2011 or the original HxH?*  It'd be nice if HxH OVA is released in USA.


The 2011 remake


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 24, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 01/16/12-01/22/12
*DVD*
*1, 1,394 *,**1,394 Futari wa Precure Max Heart DVD Box vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, *,969 *,*36,704 Usavich IV
*3, *,930 *,***,930 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.6
*4, *,912 *,***,912 Yuru Yurivol.5
*5, *,837 1,120,516 My Neighbor Totoro
*6, *,695 *,*61,819 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*7, *,623 *,***,623 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.3
*8, *,613 *,***,613 Chihayafuru vol.2
*9, *,592 *,*17,497 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
10, *,586 *,**2,783 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.1
11, *,426 *,***,426 Hanasaku Iroha vol.7
12, *,363 *,***,363 Ai no Kusabi (2012)
13, *,347 *,*25,363 One Piece Log Collection "Water Seven"
14, *,332 *,***,332 Saiyuki Gaiden vol.3 Standard Edition
15, *,327 *,*24,833 One Piece Log Collection "Foxy"

*Blu-ray*
*1, 6,427 *6,427 Hanasaku Iroha vol.7
*2, 5,800 *5,800 Yuru Yuri vol.5
*3, 3,411 *3,411 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume vol.2
*4, 2,587 *2,587 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.3
*5, 2,509 22,673 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, 1,996 *1,996 Ben-To vol.2
*7, 1,720 *1,720 Chihayafuru vol.2

*Single CD*
*8, 10,214 61,231 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Synchrogazer"
11, *9,009 *9,009 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Coloring"
13, *5,809 *5,809 Kill Me Baby "Kill me no Baby!" & "Futari no Kimochi no Honto no Himitsu"
14, *3,798 15,996 Hunter x Hunter (2011) "Just Awake"
48, *1,521 75,020 K-On! (Movie) "Singing!"
49, *1,515 *1,515 Naruto: Shippuuden "Good Bye, Good Luck"

*Album CD*
*4, 28,902 28,902 K-On! (Movie) Hokago Teatime in Movie
*5, 26,480 26,480 Hatsune Miku Vocalodream
24, *3,659 *3,659 Hatsune Miku OSTER-san no Best
41, *2,256 46,891 Bakemonogatari Songs & Soundtracks

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011* (first volumes)
*1, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 22,673 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*3, 18,674 Working'!!
*4, 10,547 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*5, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*6, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
*7, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
*8, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
*9, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
10, *2,828 Shakugan no Shana III (Blu-ray data only, DVD 1,131~1,273)
11, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
12, *2,333 Chihayafuru (vol.2)
13, *2,101 Ben-To
14, *2,038 C?
15, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 31, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 01/23/12-01/29/12
*DVD*
*1, 18,697 18,697 One Piece Log Collection "Rocket Man"
*2, 10,519 10,519 Gintama' vol.7 Limited Edition
*3, *6,653 *6,653 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, *6,424 *6,424 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.5
*5, *4,539 *4,539 Ao no Exorcist vol.8 Limited Edition
*6, *3,715 *3,715 Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch DVD Box
*7, *3,372 *3,372 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *2,878 *2,878 Guilty Crown vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *2,680 *2,680 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.12
10, *2,633 *2,633 Starry☆Sky vol.12 Special Edition
11, *2,549 *2,549 Working'!! vol.4 Limited Edition
12, *1,840 *1,840 Chou Seimeitai Transformers DVD Box vol.1
13, *1,788 *1,788 Chou Seimeitai Transformers DVD Box vol.2
14, *1,744 *1,744 Tiger and Bunny vol.9
15, *1,579 *1,579 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.5
16, *1,524 *1,524 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *1,514 *1,514 No.6 vol.5 Limited Edition
18, *1,362 *1,362 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.5
19, *1,357 *1,357 The iDOLM@STER vol.4 Limited Edition
20, *1,345 *1,345 Kimi to Boku. vol.2 Limited Edition
21, *1,209 *1,209 Junjou Romantica DVD Box
22, *1,204 *1,204 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira vol.4 Limited Edition
23, *1,177 *1,177 Chou Seimeitai Transformers 2010 DVD Box
24, *1,146 *1,146 Kamiusagi Rope 2
25, *1,121 *1,121 Keroro Gunsou 7th Season vol.12
26, *1,048 *1,048 Shakugan no Shana III vol.2 Limited Edition
27, *1,031 *1,031 Beelzebub vol.8
28, **,954 **,954 Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2

*Blu-ray*
*1, 21,757 21,757 Tiger and Bunny vol.9 Limited Edition
*2, 20,208 20,208 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, 18,281 18,281 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, 13,412 13,412 Steins;Gate vol.8
*5, *7,498 *7,498 Working'!! vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *7,164 *7,164 Guilty Crown vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, *5,703 *5,703 The iDOLM@STER vol.4 Limited Edition
*8, *5,148 *5,148 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.5
*9, *4,599 *4,599 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.4 Limited Edition
10, *4,468 *4,468 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.5 Limited Edition
11, *3,885 *3,885 gdgd Fairies vol.1
12, *3,876 *3,876 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.2
13, *3,452 *3,452 Ao no Exorcist vol.8 Limited Edition
14, *3,372 *3,372 Mayo Chiki! vol.5 Limited Edition
15, *3,276 *3,276 Onegai Teacher Blu-ray Box
16, *3,076 *3,076 Usagi Drop vol.4
17, *3,026 *3,026 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam vol.1

*Single CD*
*5, 16,135 16,135 Detective Conan "My Mystery"
*6, 13,140 13,140 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song Series vol.1
*9, 10,191 10,191 Beelzebub "Shoujo Traveler"
12, *9,043 *9,043 Toyosaki Aki "music"
14, *5,826 67,057 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Synchrogazer"
16, *4,894 *4,894 Another "Kyoumu Densen"
18, *4,476 *4,476 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku "Nazo! Nazo? Happiness!!"
28, *3,030 *8,839 Kill Me Baby "Kill me no Baby!" & "Futari no Kimochi no Honto no Himitsu"
30, *2,809 *2,809 Mirai Nikki (TV) "Dead End"
32, *2,683 *2,683 Highschool DxD "Trip -innocent of D-"
34, *2,466 11,565 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Coloring"
45, *1,887 *1,887 .hack//The Movie: Sekai no Mukou ni "Hikari wo Atsumete"
49, *1,741 17,737 Hunter x Hunter (2011) "Just Awake"

*Album CD*
*9, 12,209 12,209 Inazuma Eleven Go Character Song Original Album
12, *8,951 *8,951 Hatsune Miku Vocalodream
17, *6,455 *6,455 Guilty Crown Original Soundtrack
18, *5,847 *5,847 K-On! (Movie) Hokago Teatime in Movie
21, *5,188 *5,188 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon Original Sound Track
33, *3,281 *3,281 Hatsune Miku Hanataba the best of doriko
47, *2,350 *2,350 Steins;Gate Anthology Drama CD
48, *2,338 49,229 Bakemonogatari Songs & Soundtracks

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011* (first volumes)
*1, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 22,673 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*3, 19,613 Working'!!
*4, 11,984 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*5, 10,042 Guilty Crown
*6, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*7, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
*8, *3,885 gdgd Fairies
*9, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
10, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
12, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
13, *3,026 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
14, *2,828 Shakugan no Shana III (Blu-ray data only, DVD 1,131~1,273)
15, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
16, *2,333 Chihayafuru (vol.2)
17, *2,101 Ben-To
18, *2,038 C?
19, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.
20, **,954 Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2

*out of the rankings*
Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers
Hunter x Hunter
UN-GO
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 7, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 01/30/12-02/05/12
*DVD*
*1, 3,833 *,*22,530 One Piece Log Collection "Rocket Man"
*2, 2,496 *,**2,496 One Piece 14th Season vol.5
*3, 1,286 *,**1,286 Naruto: Shippuuden Goei Shuketsu no Sho vol.6
*4, 1,250 *,**1,250 Peeping Life vol.5
*5, 1,042 *,*11,561 Gintama' vol.7 Limited Edition
*6, *,954 *,**7,378 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.5
*7, *,786 *,**7,439 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
*8, *,782 *,**4,154 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, *,776 *,*38,312 Usavich IV
10, *,726 1,122,063 My Neighbor Totoro
11, *,679 *,**5,218 Ao no Exorcist vol.8 Limited Edition
12, *,549 *,**4,264 Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch DVD Box
13, *,535 *,**3,413 Guilty Crown vol.1 Limited Edition
14, *,524 *,*62,918 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
15, *,474 *,***,474 Fairy Tail vol.25
16, *,473 *,*18,485 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
17, *,466 *,**3,099 Starry☆Sky vol.12 Special Edition
18, *,377 *,**3,057 Bleach Hamen Metsubo Hen vol.12
19, *,356 *,**1,935 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.5

*Blu-ray*
*1, 2,593 20,874 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, 2,473 24,230 Tiger and Bunny vol.9 Limited Edition
*3, 1,439 21,647 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, 1,062 *8,226 Guilty Crown vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *,828 14,240 Steins;Gate vol.8
*6, *,771 *6,474 The iDOLM@STER vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, *,680 29,746 Bakemonogatari Blu-ray Box

*Single CD*
*2, 34,706 34,706 Nisemonogatari "Naisho no Hanashi"
11, *7,771 *7,771 Rinne no Lagrange "Try Unite!" "Hello!"
15, *4,431 17,571 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song Series vol.1
16, *3,864 *3,864 Shakugan no Shana III (Final) "Serment"
20, *3,411 *3,411 Amagami SS+ plus "Check my soul"
21, *2,924 69,981 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Synchrogazer"
22, *2,697 *2,697 Zero no Tsukaima F "I'll be there for you"
27, *2,377 *2,377 Prince of Tennis "Valentine Kiss"
33, *2,263 *2,263 SKET Dance "Message"
34, *2,210 *2,210 Zero no Tsukaima F "Kiss Shite↑Agenai↓"
40, *1,852 10,691 Kill Me Baby "Kill me no Baby!" & "Futari no Kimochi no Honto no Himitsu"
49, *1,353 17,488 Detective Conan "Miss Mystery"

*Album CD*
10, 14,322 14,322 The iDOLM@STER Animation Master vol.7
16, *5,030 41,657 Hatsune Miku Vocalodream
18, *4,491 16,700 Inazuma Eleven Go Character Song Original Album
31, *2,686 37,435 K-On! (Movie) Hokago Teatime in Movie
34, *2,557 *9,012 Guilty Crown Original Sound Track
40, *2,284 *2,284 Hatsune Miku Nyan Cat

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011* (first volumes)
*1, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*2, 24,118 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*3, 19,613 Working'!!
*4, 11,984 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*5, 11,639 Guilty Crown
*6, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*7, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
*8, *3,885 gdgd Fairies
*9, *3,801 Shakugan no Shana III (vol.2)
10, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
11, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
12, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
13, *3,026 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
14, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
15, *2,333 Chihayafuru (vol.2)
16, *2,325 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers
17, *2,101 Ben-To
18, *2,038 C?
19, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.
21, *1,546 UN-GO
22, **,954 Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2
*
Out of the rankings*
Hunter x Hunter
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 02/06/12-02/12/12
*DVD*
*1, 7,214 *,**7,214 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Limited Edition
*2, 4,582 *,**4,582 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Standard Edition
*3, 1,140 *,**1,140 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.7 Limited Edition
*4, 1,051 *,*23,581 One Piece Log Collection "Rocket Man"
*5, *,815 *,**2,065 Peeping Life vol.5
*6, *,743 1,122,806 My Neighbor Totoro
*7, *,662 *,*38,974 Usavich IV
*8, *,410 *,**2,906 One Piece 14th Season vol.5
*9, *,400 *,*63,318 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
10, *,395 *,*11,956 Gintama' vol.7 Limited Edition
11, *,384 *,*18,869 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
12, *,316 *,**4,580 Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch DVD Box
13, *,302 *,**3,893 Peeping Life The Perfect Extension
14, *,283 *,**7,722 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
15, *,282 *,*45,647 Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa

*Blu-ray*
*1, 10,130 10,130 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Limited Edition
*2, *5,316 *5,316 Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko vol.7 Limited Edition
*3, *1,991 *1,991 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE vol.1 Deluxe Edition
*4, **,559 22,206 Persona 4 The Animation vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, **,542 *4,330 Onegai Teacher Blu-ray Box
*6, **,528 21,402 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.2 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*5, 14,060 14,060 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Happy Girl"
11, *9,599 *9,599 Ano Natsu de Matteru "sign"
12, *9,440 44,146 Nisemonogatari "Naisho no Hanashi"
13, *8,465 *8,465 Thermae Romae "Thermae Roman"
15, *6,345 *6,345 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Meteor Light"
18, *5,090 *5,090 Highschool DxD "Study x Study"
20, *4,291 *4,291 Amagami SS+ plus "Kokuhaku"
27, *3,200 *3,200 Gintama' "Wonderland"
34, *2,381 *5,792 Amagami SS+ plus "Check my soul"
35, *2,325 10,096 Rinne no Lagrange "Try Unite!" "Hello!"
39, *2,146 19,717 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song Series vol.1
46, *1,975 71,956 Senki Zesshou Symphogear "Synchrogazer"
50, *1,770 *1,770 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku "Lovely Girls Anthem"
51, *1,757 *1,757 Mirai Nikki (TV) "filament"
52, *1,524 *1,524 True Tears "Prism Sign"
59, *1,325 12,016 Kill Me Baby "Kill me no Baby!" & "Futari no Kimochi no Honto no Himitsu"
66, *1,154 *5,018 Shakugan no Shana III (Final) "Serment"
67, *1,149 *1,149 Inazuma Eleven Go "Hajike-Yo!!"
72, *1,091 13,930 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Coloring"
76, *,976 *1,753 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago "Aria"

*Album CD*
*8, 13,921 13,921 Tiger & Bunny Character Song Album "Best of Hero"
27, *3,382 *3,382 Toradora! Best Album "√Happy End"
41, *2,081 43,738 Hatsune Miku Vocalodream
46, *1,910 18,610 Inazuma Eleven Go Character Song Original Album
47, *1,894 16,216 The iDOLM@STER Animation Master vol.7


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 21, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 02/13/12-02/19/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,591 *,**2,591 Hellsing Ultimate vol.9 Limited Edition
*2, 1,925 *,**1,925 Heart no Kuni no Alice: Wonderful Wonder World Deluxe Edition
*3, 1,455 *,**6,037 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Standard Edition
*4, 1,324 *,**1,324 Yuru Yuri vol.6
*5, 1,144 *,**8,358 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Limited Edition
*6, *,983 *,***,983 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.7
*7, *,781 1,123,587 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, *,635 *,*24,216 One Piece Log Collection "Rocket Man"
*9, *,597 *,***,597 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.4
10, *,535 *,*39,509 Usavich IV
11, *,403 *,***,403 Hanasaku Iroha vol.8
12, *,396 *,*63,714 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
13, *,384 *,901,594 Gake no Ue no Ponyo
14, *,376 *,***,376 Heart no Kuni no Alice: Wonderful Wonder World Standard Edition
15, *,363 *,***,363 Ai no Kusabi vol.2
16, *,339 *,*19,208 Pokemon Best Wishes! the Movie: Victini to Kuroki & Shiroki Eiyuu Reshiram
17, *,319 *,475,738 Kiki's Delivery Service

*Blu-ray*
*1, 6,796 *6,796 Yuru Yuri vol.6
*2, 6,157 *6,157 Hanasaku Iroha vol.8
*3, 3,379 *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume vol.3
*4, 3,217 *3,217 Hellsing Ultimate vol.9 Limited Edition
*5, 2,306 *2,306 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.4
*6, 1,726 *1,726 Ben-To vol.3
*7, 1,251 11,381 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Limited Edition
*8, *,844 **,844 Yuri Seijin Naoko-san (2012)

*Single CD*
*3, 23,354 23,354 Aquarion Evol "Kimi no Shinwa ~ Aquarion Dai 2 Sho"
*9, *7,967 *7,967 Toriko "Sabrina"
16, *4,586 48,732 Nisemonogatari "Naisho no Hanashi"
20, *4,264 *4,264 Inazuma Eleven Go "Ohayo! Shining Day"
23, *3,263 17,323 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Happy Girl"
27, *2,912 11,377 Thermae Romae "Thermae Roman"
31, *2,429 *2,429 Love Live! "Mogyutto 'love' de Sekkinchu!"
38, *2,139 11,738 Ano Natsu de Matteru "sign"
39, *2,134 *2,134 Beelzebub "Only you ~Kimi tono Kizuna~"


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 28, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 02/20/12-02/26/12
*DVD*
*1, 16,236 16,236 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.6
*2, *9,861 *9,861 Gintama' vol.8
*3, *5,894 *5,894 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
*4, *5,245 *5,245 Hotarubi no Mori e Limited Edition
*5, *4,083 *4,083 Ao no Exorcist vol.9
*6, *4,011 *4,011 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, *3,967 *3,967 Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 DVD Box
*8, *3,683 *3,683 Hetalia World Series Fan Disc
*9, *3,579 *3,579 Working'!! vol.5 Limited Edition
10, *2,963 *2,963 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.3 Limited Edition
11, *2,376 *2,376 Starry☆Sky vol.13 Special Edition
12, *2,269 *2,269 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.2
13, *2,208 *2,208 Bleach Gotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.1
14, *2,026 *2,026 Sora no Otoshimono: Tokeijikake no Angeloid Limited Edition
15, *1,895 *1,895 The iDOLM@STER vol.5 Limited Edition
16, *1,877 *1,877 Guilty Crown vol.2 Limited Edition
17, *1,499 *1,499 No.6 vol.6 Limited Edition
18, *1,489 *1,489 Lupin III: Blood Seal - Eternal Mermaid
19, *1,462 *1,462 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.6
20, *1,457 *1,457 Crayon Shin-chan Selected Episodes Box
21, *1,272 *1,272 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! vol.6
22, *1,231 *1,231 Ikkitousen: Shuugaku Toushi Keppuuroku
23, *1,158 *1,158 Keroro Gunsou 7th Season vol.13
24, *1,142 *1,142 Junjou Romantica 2 DVD Box
25, *1,034 *1,034 ef - a tale of melodies. DVD Box vol.2
26, **,997 **,997 Kimi to Boku. vol.3 Limited Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 18,837 18,837 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
*2, 18,461 18,461 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, 15,804 15,804 Steins;Gate vol.9
*4, 12,990 12,990 Top wo Nerae! Blu-ray Box
*5, *9,252 *9,252 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.6
*6, *8,675 *8,675 Sora no Otoshimono: Tokeijikake no Angeloid Limited Edition
*7, *8,104 *8,104 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.2
*8, *7,886 *7,886 Working'!! vol.5 Limited Edition
*9, *7,879 *7,879 Fireball Charming
10, *7,171 *7,171 Hotarubi no Mori e Limited Edition
11, *7,159 *7,159 The iDOLM@STER vol.5 Limited Edition
12, *6,624 *6,624 Scryed Alteration I: Tao Limited Edition
13, *6,145 *6,145 Guilty Crown vol.2 Limited Edition
14, *5,253 *5,253 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.1
**, *4,828 *4,828 Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai Live Limited Edition
15, *4,214 *4,214 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.5 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*6, 25,921 25,921 Bleach "Harukaze"
*8, 16,188 16,188 Dragon Age: Blood Mage no Seisen "Until The Last Day"
10, 10,531 10,531 Bleach "Mask"
11, 10,429 10,429 Kaji Yuki "sense of wonder"
13, *7,746 31,100 Aquarion Evol "Kimi no Shinwa ~Aquarion Dai Ni Sho~"
17, *5,711 *5,711 New Prince of Tennis "Enjoy"
27, *3,977 *3,977 New Prince of Tennis "Mirai no Bokura e"
31, *3,479 *3,479 Brave 10 "Seirei Hirai"
32, *3,357 *3,357 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou "Shiny tale"
35, *2,874 51,606 Nisemonogatari "Naisho no Hanashi"
42, *2,376 19,699 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! "Happy Girl"
49, *1,789 *1,789 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed "Annani Issho Datta noni ~Retracks"

*Album CD*
*3, 18,458 18,458 Horie Yui "Himitsu"
*7, 14,739 14,739 LiSAh "Lover 'S'Mile"
41, *2,672 47,174 Hatsune Miku "Vocalodream"


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 02/27/12-03/04/12
*DVD*
*1, 1,607 *,**1,607 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, 1,594 *,**1,594 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth Limited Edition
*3, 1,531 *,*17,767 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.6
*4, 1,201 *,*11,062 Gintama' vol.8
*5, 1,153 *,**1,153 Shakugan no Shana III vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *,957 *,**3,920 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *,852 *,**6,746 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
*8, *,840 *,**6,085 Hotarubi no Mori e Limited Edition
*9, *,823 1,125,279 My Neighbor Totoro
10, *,809 *,**4,892 Ao no Exorcist vol.9
11, *,632 *,**2,527 The iDOLM@STER vol.5 Limited Edition
12, *,613 *,**4,296 Hetalia World Series Fan Disc
13, *,599 *,**4,566 Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 DVD Box
14, *,586 *,**4,597 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.1 Limited Edition
15, *,559 *,**7,295 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Standard Edition
16, *,542 *,**4,121 Working'!! vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *,507 *,*40,597 Usavich IV
18, *,501 *,**2,877 Starry☆Sky vol.13 Special Edition
19, *,471 *,**2,497 Sora no Otoshimono: Tokeijikake no Angeloid Limited Edition
20, *,465 *,**1,954 Lupin III: Blood Seal - Eternal Mermaid

*Blu-ray*
*1, 4,808 *4,808 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth Limited Edition
*2, 4,798 *4,798 Ro-Kyu-Bu! vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, 2,835 *2,835 Shakugan no Shana III vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, 2,458 20,919 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, 1,744 20,581 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, 1,203 *8,362 The iDOLM@STER vol.5 Limited Edition
*7, 1,195 14,185 Top wo Nerae! Blu-ray Box
*8, 1,102 *7,726 Scryed Alteration I: Tao Limited Edition
*9, 1,035 16,839 Steins;Gate vol.9
10, 1,022 *9,697 Sora no Otoshimono: Tokeijikake no Angeloid Limited Edition

*Single CD*
11, 11,426 11,426 Ano Natsu de Matteru "Vidro Moyo"
18, *7,423 *7,423 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song Series vol.2
25, *3,915 35,015 Aquarion Evol "Kimi no Shinwa ~Aquarion Dai 2 Sho"
27, *3,767 *3,767 Shakugan no Shana III (Final) "One"
28, *3,684 29,605 Bleach "Harukaze"
30, *3,428 *3,428 Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai "Sakurairo Sotsugyo" & "Bare Bare Valentine"
36, *2,492 18,680 Dragon Age: Blood Mage no Seisen "Until The Last Day"
38, *2,000 *2,000 Gintama' "Nakama"
39, *1,923 12,454 Bleach "Mask"
43, *1,685 53,291 Nisemonogatari "Naisho no Hanashi"
48, *1,460 *7,171 New Prince of Tennis "Enjoy"
50, *1,425 11,854 Kaji Yuki "sense of wonder"
*
Album CD*
*2, 19,629 19,629 Fullmetal Alchemist The Best
*3, 15,031 15,031 Chihara Minori "D-Formation"
34, *3,338 21,796 Horie Yui "Himitsu"
36, *3,159 17,898 LiSA "Lover 'S'Mile"
41, *2,695 *2,695 The iDOLM@STER Station!!! Nouvelle Vague
47, *2,240 20,839 Hatsune Miku "Vocalodream"
50, *2,036 *2,036 K-On! (Movie) Official Band Scores


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 03/05/12-03/11/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,806 *,**2,806 One Piece 14th Season vol.6
*2, 1,166 *,**1,166 Naruto: Shippuuden Senjyo no Paradise Life vol.1
*3, *,791 1,126,070 My Neighbor Totoro
*4, *,554 *,***,554 Jewelpet Sunshine DVD Box vol.2
*5, *,484 *,***,484 Fairy Tail vol.26
*6, *,456 *,*41,053 Usavich IV
*7, *,448 *,*18,215 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% vol.6
*8, *,398 *,**7,693 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Seinaru Hoshi Standard Edition
*9, *,390 *,*11,452 Gintama' vol.8
10, *,348 *,476,748 Kiki's Delivery Service
11, *,331 *,*64,758 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
12, *,312 *,**6,397 Hotarubi no Mori e Limited Edition
13, *,305 *,*88,474 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan

*Blu-ray*
*1, 42,690 42,690 Fate/Zero Blu-ray Box
*2, *3,734 *3,734 Mouretsu Pirates vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, *3,497 *3,497 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.1
*4, *2,509 *2,509 Saki Blu-ray Box
*5, **,686 **,686 Kill Me Baby vol.1
*6, **,595 21,176 Persona 4 The Animation vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, **,511 *5,319 Hayate no Gotoku! Heaven Is a Place on Earth Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*5, 39,858 39,585 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
*7, 31,074 31,074 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"
*8, 28,858 28,858 Guilty Crown & Black★Rock Shooter "Kokuhaku" "Bokura no Ashiato"
13, 14,269 14,269 Inu x Boku SS "Nirvana"
15, 12,559 12,559 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
31, *2,875 *2,875 Danball Senki "Do Wak Parappa"
34, *2,662 37,677 Aquarion Evol "Kimi no Shinwa ~Aquarion Dai 2 Sho"
43, *2,089 *2,089 Scryed Alteration "Reckless fire 2011" "Spirits"
47, *1,862 31,467 Bleach "Harukaze"

*Album CD*
13, 7,164 *7,164 Nakajima Megumi "Be With You"
17, 5,990 25,619 Fullmetal Alchemist The Best

Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011 (first volumes)
*1, 42,690 Fate/Zero
*2, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*3, 24,605 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*4, 19,613 Working'!!
*5, 12,137 Guilty Crown
*6, 11,984 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*7, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*8, *4,333 gdgd Fairies
*9, *4,240 Shakugan no Shana III (vol.2)
10, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
11, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
12, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
13, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
14, *3,026 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
15, *2,343 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE
16, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
17, *2,333 Chihayafuru (vol.2)
18, *2,325 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers
19, *2,101 Ben-To
20, *2,038 C?
21, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.
22, *1,546 UN-GO
23, **,954 Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2

*out of the rankings*
Hunter x Hunter
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*2, *3,734 Mouretsu Pirates
*3, *3,497 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
*4, **,686 Kill Me Baby


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 20, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 03/12/12-03/18/12
*DVD*
*1, *,962 1,127,032 My Neighbor Totoro
*2, *,550 *,***,550 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.5
*3, *,429 *,477,177 Kiki's Delivery Service
*4, *,425 *,*41,478 Usavich IV
*5, *,365 *,747,517 Castle in the Sky
*6, *,348 *,**3,154 One Piece 14th Season vol.6
*7, *,312 2,368,858 Spirited Away
*8, *,305 *,*88,779 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
*9, *,264 *,337,747 Princess Mononoke
10, *,263 *,*65,021 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4

*Blu-ray*
*1, 4,933 *47,623 Fate/Zero Blu-ray Box I
*2, 2,356 **2,356 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.5
*3, *,854 **4,588 Mouretsu Pirates vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *,515 **4,012 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.1
*5, *,454 **8,600 Scryed Alteration I: Tao Limited Edition
*6, *,434 116,782 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4

*Single CD*
10, 11,308 11,308 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.3
13, *8,287 48,145 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
17, *6,946 38,020 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"
20, *5,627 34,485 Guilty Crown & Black★Rock Shooter "Kokuhaku" "Bokura no Ashiato"
21, *5,578 *5,578 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "My World"
27, *3,615 *3,615 Ogura Yui & Ishihara Kaori "Kimi no Yell"
31, *3,428 17,697 Inu x Boku SS "Nirvana"
35, *2,729 15,288 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
47, *1,686 *1,686 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi "Precure ~Eien no Tomodachi~" "Tomodachi"
48, *1,658 39,335 Aquarion Evol "Kimi no Shinwa ~Aquarion Dai 2 Sho"


*Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Autumn 2011* (first volumes)
*1, 47,623 Fate/Zero
*2, 41,369 Persona 4 The Animation
*3, 24,605 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
*4, 19,613 Working'!!
*5, 12,137 Guilty Crown
*6, 11,984 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
*7, *4,524 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2
*8, *4,333 gdgd Fairies
*9, *4,240 Shakugan no Shana III (vol.2)
10, *4,077 Tamayura: Hitotose (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
11, *3,421 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
12, *3,379 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
13, *3,199 Maken-Ki! (Blu-ray data only, DVD *,920 ~1,131)
14, *3,026 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam
15, *2,343 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE
16, *2,336 Mirai Nikki
17, *2,333 Chihayafuru (vol.2)
18, *2,325 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers
19, *2,101 Ben-To
20, *2,038 C?
21, *1,853 Kimi to Boku.
22, *1,546 UN-GO
23, **,954 Morita-san wa Mukuchi 2

*out of the rankings*
Hunter x Hunter
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle

*Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings in Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*2, *4,588 Mouretsu Pirates
*3, *4,012 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
*4, **,686 Kill Me Baby


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 27, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 03/19/12-03/25/12
*DVD*
*1, 16,437 *,*16,437 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Deluxe Edition
*2, *9,749 *,**9,749 Gintama' vol.9 Limited Edition
*3, *5,917 *,**5,917 Inu x Boku SS vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *5,570 *,**5,570 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition
*5, *4,169 *,**4,169 Ao no Exorcist vol.10 Limited Edition
*6, *3,323 *,**3,323 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.2 Limited Edition
*7, *2,999 *,**2,999 Brave 10 vol.1
*8, *2,911 *,**2,911 Rurouni Kenshin: Shin Kyoto Hen vol.1
*9, *2,425 *,**2,425 Eiga Suite Precure♪: Torimodose! Kokoro ga Tsunaku Kiseki no Melody♪ Special Edition
10, *2,341 *,**2,341 Highschool DxD vol.1
11, *2,193 *,**2,193 Working'!! vol.6 Limited Edition
12, *2,152 *,**2,152 Bleach Gotei 13tai Shingun Hen vol.2
13, *2,116 *,**2,116 Uchuu Senkan Yamato: Fukkatsu-hen
14, *2,077 *,**2,077 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.3
15, *2,009 *,**2,009 Eureka Seven DVD Box vol.1
16, *1,811 *,**1,811 Guilty Crown vol.3 Limited Edition
17, *1,558 *,**1,558 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Standard Edition
18, *1,424 *,**1,424 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.7
19, *1,395 *,**1,395 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.8
20, *1,375 *,**1,375 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Mirai Saishu Kessen Hen DVD Box
21, *1,296 1,128,328 My Neighbor Totoro
22, *1,135 *,**1,135 A-Channel: A-Channel+smile Limited Edition
23, *1,126 *,**1,126 Planetes Emotion the Best DVD Box
24, **,920 *,***,920 Kimi to Boku. vol.4 Limited Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 17,921 17,921 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, 16,696 16,696 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, *9,535 *9,535 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed HD Remastered Blu-ray Box vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *7,441 *7,441 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.3
*5, *6,817 *6,817 Hanasaku Iroha vol.9
*6, *6,780 *6,780 Highschool DxD vol.1
*7, *6,644 *6,744 Working'!! vol.6 Limited Edition
*8, *6,128 *6,128 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *5,883 *5,883 Guilty Crown vol.3 Limited Edition
10, *5,702 *5,702 Inu x Boku SS vol.1 Limited Edition
11, *5,133 *5,133 Rurouni Kenshin: Shin Kyoto Hen vol.1
12, *4,699 *4,699 Strike Witches 2 Blu-ray Box

*Single CD*
16, 5,580 *5,580 Chihara Minori "Celestial Diva"
18, 5,082 53,227 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
23, 4,025 42,045 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"
24, 3,473 18,761 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
26, 3,285 14,593 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.3
29, 3,106 37,591 Guilty Crown & Black★Rock Shooter "Kokuhaku" "Bokura no Ashiato"
37, 1,996 19,693 Inu x Boku SS "Nirvana"

*Album CD*
*8, 15,576 15,576 Gakupo & Kaito & Len "Last Color"
*9, 12,662 12,662 May'n "Heat"
14, *7,353 39,995 Hatsune Miku "Tell Your World EP"
44, *2,810 *2,810 Strike Witches The Movie Original Sound Tracks

*Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 11,619 Inu x Boku SS
*2, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*3, *9,121 Highschool DxD
*4, *6,128 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*5, *4,588 Mouretsu Pirates
*6, *4,012 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
*7, *2,999 Brave 10
*8, **,686 Kill Me Baby


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 3, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 03/26/12-04/01/12
*DVD*
*1, 4,048 *,*20,485 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Deluxe Edition
*2, 3,006 *,**3,006 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, 1,662 *,**1,662 Lupin III Master File
*4, 1,406 *,*11,155 Gintama' vol.9 Limited Edition
*5, 1,353 *,**1,353 The iDOLM@STER vol.6 Limited Edition
*6, 1,209 *,**7,126 Inu x Boku SS vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, 1,132 1,129,460 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, 1,123 *,**1,123 Shakugan no Shana III vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *,984 *.***,984 Beelzebub vol.10
10, *,898 *,**6,468 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition
11, *,823 *,***,823 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.1 Limited Edition
12, *,811 *,***,811 Maken-Ki! vol.4 Limited Edition
13, *,806 *,**4,975 Ao no Exorcist vol.10 Limited Edition
14, *,737 *,***,737 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.4
15, *,713 *,**3,624 Rurouni Kenshin: Shin Kyoto Hen vol.1
16, *,610 *,***,610 Gosick vol.12 Limited Edition
17, *,609 *,**2,725 Uchuu Senkan Yamato: Fukkatsu-hen
18, *,603 *,**3,926 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.2 Limited Edition
19, *,551 *,***,551 Nichijou vol.10 Special Edition
20, *,539 *,**3,538 Brave 10 vol.1
21, *,528 *,478,217 Kiki's Delivery Service
22, *,486 *,**2,911 Eiga Suite Precure♪: Torimodose! Kokoro ga Tsunaku Kiseki no Melody♪

*Blu-ray*
*1, 5,834 *5,834 The iDOLM@STER vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, 4,104 *4,104 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, 3,754 *3,754 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.4 Limited Edition
*4, 3,631 *3,631 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, 2,730 19,426 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, 2,710 *2,710 Shakugan no Shana IIIh vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, 2,192 *2,192 Another vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, 2,170 *2,170 Lupin III Master File
*9, 2,025 19,946 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition
10, 1,932 *1,932 Maken-Ki! vol.4

*Single CD*
*1, 119,833 119,833 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
*7, *10,068 *10,068 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.4
*9, **9,384 **9,384 Danball Senki W "Brave Hero"
22, **3,695 **3,695 New Prince of Tennis "Last Phase"
26, **2,742 *44,787 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"
29, **2,538 *21,299 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
31, **2,407 *55,634 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
33, **2,174 *16,767 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.3
36, **1,887 *39,478 Guilty Crown & Black★Rock Shooter "Kokuhaku" "Bokura no Ashiato"

*Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 12,828 Inu x Boku SS
*2, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*3, *9,121 Highschool DxD
*4, *6,128 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*5, *4,973 Brave 10
*6, *4,588 Mouretsu Pirates
*7, *4,454 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
*8, *4,012 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
*9, *3,089 Rinne no Lagrange
10, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
11, *2,192 Another
12, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
13, **,686 Kill Me Baby


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 10, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 04/02/12-04/08/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,666 *,**2,666 One Piece 14th Season vol.7
*2, 1,760 *,**1,760 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.7
*3, 1,702 *,**1,702 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.8
*4, 1,685 *,**1,685 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, 1,058 *,**1,058 Naruto: Shippuuden Senjo no Paradise Life vol.2
*6, 1,046 1,130,506 My Neighbor Totoro
*7, *,962 *,***,962 Amagami SS+ plus vol.1
*8, *,828 *,*21,313 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Deluxe Edition
*9, *,788 *,**3,794 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.4 Limited Edition
10, *,569 *,**1,534 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
11, *,504 *,187,998 Porco Rosso
12, *,467 *,**7,593 Inu x Boku SS vol.1 Limited Edition
13, *,455 *,***,455 Fairy Tail vol.27
14, *,425 *,*11,580 Gintama' vol.9 Limited Edition
15, *,424 *,478,641 Kiki's Delivery Service
16, *,389 *,748,860 Castle in the Sky
17, *,343 *,**2,005 Lupin III Master File
18, *,334 *,338,797 Princess Mononoke
19, *,330 *,***,330 Toriko vol.7

*Blu-ray*
*1, 3,558 *3,558 Amagami SS+ plus vol.1
*2, 1,702 *1,702 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, *,671 **,671 Kill Me Baby vol.2
*4, *,648 20,594 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition
*5, *,644 *4,275 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *,619 *6,453 The iDOLM@STER vol.6 Limited Edition
*7, *,490 *8,206 Highschool DxD vol.1
*8, *,430 19,856 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *,415 49,788 Fate/Zero vol.1

*Single CD*
*3, 23,032 142,865 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
10, *7,245 **7,245 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "sharp #"
25, *2,074 **2,074 Namikawa Daisuke "UTAO"
26, *1,984 *57,618 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
28, *1,914 *11,982 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.4
29, *1,903 *11,287 Danball Senki W "Brave Hero"
33, *1,680 *22,979 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
36, *1,482 *46,269 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"
46, *1,140 *40,618 Guilty Crown & Black★Rock Shooter "Kokuhaku" "Bokura no Ashiato"
48, *1,071 *17,838 Senki Zesshou Symphogear Character Song vol.3

*Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 14,286 Inu x Boku SS
*2, 10,547 Highschool DxD
*3, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*4, *7,354 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*5, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
*6, *4,973 Brave 10
*7, *4,588 Mouretsu Pirates
*8, *4,520 Amagami SS+ plus
*9, *4,012 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
10, *3,387 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
11, *3,089 Rinne no Lagrange
12, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
13, *2,192 Another
14, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
15, **,686 Kill Me Baby
*
Poll: There's No Way My Favorite Anime Sold So Poorly*


> In a new Biglobe poll, over seven thousand Japanese anime fans named which anime series they found enjoyable, yet sold dismayingly poorly. Ranking is based on fan reaction, and listed with sales count when available.


1. Astarotte no Omocha (BD+DVD 1) [1,316]
2. True Tears (DVD 1) [2,869]
3. Ben-To (BD+DVD 1) [2,101]
4. Future Diary (BD+DVD 1) [2,336]
5. The World God Only Knows 2 (BD+DVD 1) [2,266]
6. Arakawa Under The Bridge x Bridge (BD+DVD 1) [2,557]
7. Chihayafuru (BD+DVD 1) [Unknown]
8. Kamisama Dolls (BD+DVD 1) [1,437]
9. Tantei Opera Milky Holmes 2 (BD+DVD 1) [2,353]
10. C (BD+DVD 1) [1,640]
11. Kill Me Baby (BD+DVD1) [696]
12. Ikoku Meiro no Crois?e (BD+DVD 1) [1,486]
13. Un-Go (BD+DVD 1) [1,546]
14. Kimi to Boku (BD+DVD 1) [1,853]
15. C3 (BD+DVD 1) [2,038]
16. Kaichou wa Maid-sama (BD+DVD 1) [1,101]
17. Mitsudomoe (BD+DVD 1) [1,302]
18. Zettai Karen Children (DVD 1) [2,588]
19. Heaven?s Memo Pad (BD+DVD 1) [1,550]
20. Zero no Tsukaima F (BD+DVD 1) [Unknown]
21. Shakugan no Shana 3 (BD+DVD 1) [2,828]
22. Mitsudomoe Zouryouchuu! (BD+DVD 1) [1,158]
23. Fairy Tail (DVD 1) [Unknown]
24. Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (BD 1) [509]
25. And Yet The Town Moves (BD+DVD 1) [1,718]
26. Nabari no Ou set 1 DVD [1,479]
27. Ōkami-san (BD+DVD) [2,274]
28. Nyan Koi!  (DVD + Blu-ray 1)[1,784]
29. Kyōran Kazoku Nikki (DVD) [1,834 ]
30. (Tie) Vampire Rosario CAPU2 (DVD 1) [2704]
30. (tie) Legend of Legendary Hereos (Blu-ray + DVD 1) [1,480]
32. Giant Killing (DVD 1) [1,644 ]
33. Ef -. A tale of melodies (DVD + Blu-ray 1) [2,238 ]
34. Suite Precure The Movie: Take it back! The Miraculous Melody that Connects Hearts! (DVD + Blu-ray) [2,637]
35. Occult Academy (DVD + Blu-ray 1) [2,713]
36. Umineko no Naku Koro ni (DVD + Blu-ray Note 1) [1,782]
37. Comprehensible Modern Magic (DVD + Blu-ray) [724]
38. Yozakura Quartet (DVD 1) [1,389]
39. Kobato (DVD 1) [1,451]
40. (tie) Polyphonica Crimson S (DVD 1) [1,658]
40. (tie) Cookin' Idol Ai! Mai! Main! (DVD 1) [1,486]
40. (tie) Otome Crisis Koihime ? Musou (DVD + Blur-ray) [2,568]
43. (tie) Shiki (DVD + Blu-ray 1) [1,375]
43. (tie) Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom (DVD 1) [2,137 ]
45. Hell Girl: Three Vessels (DVD 1)[1,579]
46. Tayutama - Kiss on My Deity [DVD + Blu-ray 1) [1,566]
47. The Book of Bantorra (DVD + Blu-ray 1) [Unknown]
48. Asura Cryin '2 (DVD) [Unknown]
49. Vampire Knight (DVD 1) [2,477]
50. Vampire Knight Guilty (DVD 1) [2,098]


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 17, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 04/09/12-04/15/12
*DVD*
*1, 2,870 *,**2,870 Detective Conan Bonus File Fantasista no Hana
*2, 1,062 1,131,568 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,531 *,*21,844 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Deluxe Edition
*4, *,432 *,188,430 Porco Rosso
*5, *,415 *,**3,081 One Piece 14th Season vol.7
*6, *,413 *,**1,947 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
*7, *,403 *,479,044 Kiki's Delivery Service
*8, *,392 *,**2,152 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.7
*9, *,385 *,**3,423 Uchuu Senkan Yamato: Fukkatsu-hen
10, *,379 *,***,379 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.1
11, *,365 *,**2,067 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.8
12, *,349 *,749,209 Castle in the Sky
13, *,317 *,***,317 Chi-Sui Maru 2nd Season 2nd Season
14, *,307 *,**1,992 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.1 Limited Edition
15, *,304 *,**2,190 Prince of Tennis: Eikokushiki Teikyuu Shiro Kessen! Standard Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 5,343 *5,343 Mouretsu Pirates vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, 2,735 *2,735 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.2
*3, 1,309 *1,309 Shingu: Secret of the Stellar Wars Blu-ray Box
*4, 1,284 *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *,511 *5,317 Uchuu Senkan Yamato: Fukkatsu-hen
*6, *,375 20,969 Persona 4 The Animation vol.5 Limited Edition

*Single CD*
*1, 115,950 115,950 Nintama Rantarou "Kaze wo Kitte"
*7, *13,897 *13,897 Taketatsu Ayana "Sinfonia! Sinfonia!!!"
*9, **9,995 152,860 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
14, **6,879 **6,879 Kotobuki Minako "Kokoro Sky"
30, **2,246 **9,491 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "sharp#"
38, **1,695 *59,313 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
39, **1,593 **1,593 Detective Conan "Renaissance Earth"
40, **1,515 *24,494 Smile Precure! "Let's go! Smile Precure!" "Yeah!Yeah!Yeah!"
50, **1,081 *47,350 Guilty Crown "The Everlasting Guilty Crown"

*Album CD*
*2, 53,909 53,909 ClariS "Birthday"
12, *6,661 *6,661 Aoi Eir "Prayer"
21, *4,384 16,021 Rin & Len "Vocalogemini"

*Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012* (first volumes)
*1, 14,286 Inu x Boku SS
*2, 10,547 Highschool DxD
*3, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*4, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*5, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*6, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
*7, *4,973 Brave 10
*8, *4,520 Amagami SS+ plus
*9, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
10, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
11, *3,089 Rinne no Lagrange
12, *2,573 Another
13, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
14, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
15, **,686 Kill Me Baby


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 24, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Albums rankings for 04/16/12-04/22/12
*DVD*
*1, *4,770 *,**4,770 New Prince of Tennis vol.1
*2, *1,937 *,**4,807 Detective Conan Bonus File Fantasista no Hana
*3, *1,299 *,**1,299 Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou vol.8
*4, **,954 1,132,522 My Neighbor Totoro
*5, **,951 *,***,951 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.9
*6, **,864 *,***,864 UN-GO episode:0 Inga-ron
*7, **,703 *,***,703 Chihayafuru vol.5
*8, **,622 *,***,622 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.6
*9, **,591 *,***,591 Major DVD Box vol.1
10, **,583 *,***,583 Major DVD Box vol.2
11, **,505 *,***,505 UN-GO vol.4
12, **,459 *,**2,406 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
13, **,457 *,**2,609 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.7
14, **,446 *,***,446 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE vol.3
15, **,387 *,***,387 Ai no Kusabi vol.4
16, **,364 *,479,408 Kiki's Delivery Service
17, **,348 *,***,348 Rinne no Lagrange vol.2 Limited Edition

*Blu-ray*
*1, 15,988 15,988 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, *2,898 *2,898 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume vol.5
*3, *2,414 *2,414 Rinne no Lagrange vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, *2,401 *2,401 Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai! vol.6
*5, *2,024 *2,024 UN-GO episode:0 Inga-ron
*6, *1,978 *1,978 Chihayafuru vol.5
*7, *1,632 *1,632 Ben-To vol.5
*8, *1,380 *1,380 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE vol.3 Deluxe Edition
*9, *1,324 *1,324 UN-GO vol.4

*Single CD*
*4, 37,326 *37,326 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.2 Anzu
*6, 33,453 *33,453 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.1 Rin
*7, 33,352 *33,352 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.4 Kaede
*8, 32,116 *32,116 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.3 Kanako
*9, 30,145 *30,145 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.5 Rika
10, 28,219 *28,218 Ozuma "Neverland"
11, 23,763 *23,763 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "to the beginning"
21, *5,643 158,503 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
24, *4,405 **4,405 Hatsune Miku "Yumeyume"
25, *4,309 **4,309 Hiiro no Kakera "Nee"
31, *2,152 **2,152 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon Character Song vol.1
33, *2,004 **2,004 Acchi Kocchi "Acchi de Kocchi de"
42, *1,654 *15,551 Taketatsu Ayana "Sinfonia! Sinfonia!!!"
49, *1,391 **1,391 Acchi Kocchi "Te wo Gyu Shitene"

*Album CD*
*4, 12,690 12,690 Miyano Mamoru "Fantasista"
*5, 10,274 64,183 ClariS "Birthday"
24, *3,470 *3,470 Strike Witches The Movie theme songs
42, *2,135 18,156 Rin & Len "Vocalogemini"
47, *1,923 *8,584 Aoi Eir "Prayer"


----------



## Forces (Apr 24, 2012)

Are pre orders ranked here?


----------



## Sinoka (May 1, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD rankings for 04/23/12-04/29/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 12,918 *,*12,918 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Limited Edition
*2, *9,207 *,**9,207 Gintama' vol.10
*3, *7,352 *,**7,352 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *6,220 *,**6,220 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, *5,735 *,**5,735 Inu x Boku SS vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *3,554 *,**3,554 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *2,786 *,**2,786 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.5 Limited Edition
*8, *2,456 *,**2,456 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Standard Edition
*9, *2,381 *,**2,381Working'!! vol.7 Limited Edition
10, *2,374 *,**2,374 Highschool DxD vol.2
11, *2,212 *,**2,212 Bleach Gotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.3
12, *2,157 *,**2,157 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.4
13, *2,003 *,**2,003 Aquarion Evol vol.1
14, *1,920 *,**1,920 Seitokai Yakuindomo OVA
15, *1,674 *,**1,674 Brave 10 vol.2
16, *1,671 *,**1,671 Guilty Crown vol.4 Limited Edition
17, *1,668 *,**6,438 New Prince of Tennis vol.1
18, *1,271 *,**1,271 The iDOLM@STER vol.7 Limited Edition
19, *1,087 1,133,609 My Neighbor Totoro
20, *1,015 *,**1,015 Shakugan no Shana III vol.5 Limited Edition
21, **,946 *,***,946 Kimi to Boku. vol.5 Limited Edition
22, **,940 *,***,940 Beelzebub vol.11
23, **,811 *,***,811 Nintama Rantarou vol.3
24, **,796 *,***,796 Maken-Ki! vol.5 Limited Edition
25, **,786 *,**5,593 Detective Conan Bonus File Fantasista no Hana
26, **,760 *,***,760 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers vol.4
27, **,730 *,***,730 Zero no Tsukaima F vol.3
28, **,717 *,***,717 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.2 Limited Edition
29, **,714 *,***,714 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.5

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 50,160 50,160 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*2, 18,747 18,747 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, *7,570 *7,570 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.4
*4, *7,063 *7,063 Working'!! vol.7 Limited Edition
*5, *6,844 *6,844 Highschool DxD vol.2
*6, *6,674 *6,674 Aquarion Evol vol.1
*7, *5,824 *5,824 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *5,608 *5,608 Inu x Boku SS vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, *5,602 *5,602 The iDOLM@STER vol.7 Limited Edition
10, *5,538 *5,538 Seitokai Yakuindomo OVA
11, *5,489 *5,489 Guilty Crown vol.4 Limited Edition
12, *4,847 *4,847 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.3 Limited Edition
13, *3,979 *3,979 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.7 Limited Edition
14, *3,675 *3,675 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.5
15, *3,662 19,650 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.5 Limited Edition
16, *3,542 *3,542 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*4, 35,044 *35,044 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker "Haruuta"
*6, 20,868 *20,868 Natsuiro Kiseki "Non stop road" "Asu e no Kaerimichi"
*7, 15,315 *15,315 Hanazawa Kana "Hoshizora☆Destination"
12, *8,049 *31,812 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "to the beginning"
16, *5,061 **5,061 Mouretsu Pirates "Black Holy"
20, *4,474 162,977 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
24, *3,617 *40,943 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.2 Anzu
25, *3,579 **3,579 Medaka Box "Happy Crazy Box"
26, *3,553 **3,553 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead "***Passionate"
30, *3,332 **3,332 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A "Square Panic Serenade"
34, *3,088 **3,088 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia "Choir Jail"
35, *3,083 *36,435 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.4 Kaede
36, *2,972 *36,425 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.1 Rin
38, *2,739 *34,855 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.3 Kanako
40, *2,607 *12,356 Kuroko no Basket "Can Do"
42, *2,505 **2,505 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen "Limit Break"
43, *2,490 *32,635 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.5 Rika
45, *2,315 *30,534 Ozuma "Neverland"
46, *2,299 **2,299 Imai Asami "Hasta La Vista"
49, *2,192 **2,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead "Koi no Beginner nan desu"

[B]Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 57,512 Nisemonogatari
*2, 14,286 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,547 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *8,677 Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,520 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,089 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *2,573 Another
16, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
17, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
18, **,686 Kill Me Baby
```


----------



## Forces (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone got information on Berserk Golden Age Arc I: Egg of the Supreme King sales?


----------



## Sinoka (May 8, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders rankings for 04/30/12-05/06/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,855 *,*15,773 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Limited Edition
*2, 1,597 1,135,206 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, 1,106 *,**1,106 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.2
*4, 1,087 *,*10,294 Gintama' vol.10
*5, *,994 *,**6,729 Inu x Boku SS vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *,987 *,**3,443 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Standard Edition
*7, *,971 *,***,971 Naruto: Shippuuden Senjyo no Paradise Life vol.3
*8, *,958 *,**8,310 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *,930 *,**3,716 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.5 Limited Edition
10, *,836 *,***,836 Amagami SS+ plus vol.2
11, *,765 *,**6,985 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
12, *,660 *,**6,253 Detective Conan Bonus File Fantasita no Hana
13, *,558 *,480,427 Kiki's Delivery Service
14, *,520 *,750,484 Castle in the Sky
15, *,473 *,**3,205 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
16, *,446 *,***,446 Fairy Tail vol.28

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 3,011 53,171 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*2, 2,997 *2,997 Amagami SS+ plus vol.2
*3, 1,940 *1,940 Kannagi Blu-ray Box
*4, 1,660 20,407 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, 1,395 *1,395 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *,816 *6,418 The iDOLM@STER vol.7 Limited Edition
*7, *,785 *6,609 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *,759 *6,367 Inu x Boku SS vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, *,699 *6,237 Seitokai Yakuindomo OVA
10, *,672 **,672 Kill Me Baby vol.3

[B]Single CD[/B]
11, 11,801 *46,845 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker "Haruuta"
12, *9,918 **9,918 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "Sora wa Takaku Kaze wa Utau"
21, *5,254 *37,066 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "to the beginning"
24, *4,154 **4,154 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal "Wild Child"
28, *3,714 **3,714 Hyouka "Yasashisa no Riyuu"
30, *3,401 166,378 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
36, *2,998 *23,866 Natsuiro Kiseki "Non stop road" "Asu e no Kaerimichi"
39, *2,146 *17,461 Hanazawa Kana "Hoshizora☆Destination"
42, *1,741 *63,850 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
43, *1,665 *42,608 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.2 Anzu
44, *1,549 *13,905 Kuroko no Basket "Can Do"
47, *1,420 **6,481 Mouretsu Pirates "Black Holy"
50, *1,374 **4,706 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A "Square Panic Serenade"

[B]Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 61,481 Nisemonogatari
*2, 14,286 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,547 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *8,677 Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,520 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,089 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *2,573 Another
16, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
17, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
18, **,686 Kill Me Baby

Out of the rankings
Recorder to Randoseru Do♪
Thermae Romae

Not released yet
Black★Rock Shooter (TV)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
(***,**0 pt) [*,***予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 [Blu-ray]
***,*51位/***,*50位 ★ (**1,760 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka 1 [Blu-ray]
***,*58位/***,*61位 ★ (**5,070 pt) [*,348予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san1 [Blu-ray]
***,*73位/***,*81位 ★ (**2,187 pt) [*,*42予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 [Blu-ray]
***,*87位/***,*67位 ★ (**2,541 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Eureka Seven ＡＯ 1 [Blu-ray]
***,150位/***,121位 ★ (**1,074 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki 1 [Blu-ray]
***,198位/***,223位 ◎ (***,*54 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Space Brothers Blu-ray DISC BOX 1(Blu-ray Disc)
***,219位/***,375位 ★ (***,604 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Dusk Maiden of Amnesia 1 [Blu-ray]
***,286位/***,272位 ★ (**1,407 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/05/25 12/04 Kore wa Zombie S2 [Blu-ray]
***,312位/***,253位 ★ (***,379 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Blu-ray
***,318位/***,282位 ★ (***,786 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 [Blu-ray]
***,402位/***,338位 ★ (***,366 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basket 1 [Blu-ray]
***,428位/***,409位 ★ (***,581 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1 [Blu-ray]
***,433位/***,358位 ★ (**1,151 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queens Blade Rebellion Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,464位/***,439位 ★ (***,382 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Mysterious Girlfriend X 1(Blu-ray Disc)
***,556位/***,651位 ★ (***,390 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kochii 1 [Blu-ray]
***,624位/***,925位 ★ (***,179 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1 [Blu-ray]
***,657位/***,575位 ◎ (**3,856 pt) [*,101予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black★Rock Shooter Blu-rayBOX

***,774位/***,706位 ★ (***,358 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Upotte!! Blu-ray 1
**1,226位/***,933位 ★ (***,*83 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.01 [Blu-ray]
**1,664位/**1,744位 ★ (***,402 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box 1 [Blu-ray]
**1,678位/**2,794位 ★ (***,284 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera [Blu-ray]
**2,104位/**2,379位 ★ (***,442 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 「ZETMAN」Vol.1 Blu-ray
**3,106位/**4,507位 ★ (***,241 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts [Blu-ray]
*14,565位/*12,076位 ★ (***,*79 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black★Rock Shooter Blu-ray 1
108,362位/108,086位 ★ (***,*14 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku S2 1 [Blu-ray]
147,789位/147,537位 ★ (***,*10 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (May 15, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders rankings for 05/07/12-05/13/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,694 *,**2,694 One Piece 14th Season vol.8
*2, 1,009 *,*16,782 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison movie Limited Edition
*3, *,959 1,136,165 My Neighbor Totoro
*4, *,824 *,***,824 Kuttsukiboshi vol.2
*5, *,476 *,651,107 Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
*6, *,413 *,**3,856 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Standard Edition
*7, *,355 *,*10,649 Gintama' vol.10
*8, *,353 *,480,780 Kiki's Delivery Service
*9, *,351 *,***,351 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.2
10, *,341 *,750,825 Castle in the Sky
11, *,326 *,**6,579 Detective Conan Bonus File Fantasita no Hana
12, *,291 *,**7,160 New Prince of Tennis vol.1
13, *,281 *,**8,591 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
14, *,265 2,371,163 Spirited Away
15, *,265 *,***,265 Mouretsu Pirates vol.5
16, *,262 *,**7,247 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
17, *,260 *,339,916 Princess Mononoke

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 6,352 *6,352 Mouretsu Pirates vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, 2,503 *2,503 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.3
*3, *,768 53,939 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *,541 20,948 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, *,367 *2,307 Kannagi Blu-ray Box
*6, *,322 *3,319 Amagami SS+ plus vol.2
*7, *,298 20,580 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.5 Limited Edition
*8, *,296 *7,206 Mouretsu Pirates vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, *,263 *6,681 The iDOLM@STER vol.7 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*7, 16,990 *16,990 Accel World "Chase the world"
12, *5,740 *27,201 Sakamichi no Apollon "Sakamichi no Melody"
14, *5,115 *51,960 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker "Haruuta"
23, *3,050 *12,968 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "Sora wa Takaku Kaze wa Utau"
26, *2,740 *39,806 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "to the beginning"
27, *2,482 **2,482 Kuroko no Basket "Start it right away"
29, *2,403 168,781 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
37, *1,825 **5,539 Hyouka "Yasashisa no Riyuu"
42, *1,620 **1,620 New Prince of Tennis "Still"
46, *1,328 *25,194 Natsuiro Kiseki "Non stop road" "Asu e no Kaerimichi"
50, *1,201 *65,051 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"

[B]Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 62,530 Nisemonogatari
*2, 15,158 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,793 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *9,306Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,888 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,599 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *2,573 Another
16, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
17, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
18, **,686 Kill Me Baby

Out of the rankings
Recorder to Randoseru Do♪
Thermae Romae

Not released yet
Black★Rock Shooter (TV)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
***,*56位/***,*55位 ★ (**2,597 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,*72位/***,*82位 ★ (**1,254 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 [Blu-ray]
***,*93位/***,*87位 ★ (**5,781 pt) [*,389予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san Vol. 1[Blu-ray]
***,121位/***,110位 ★ (**3,140 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Eureka 7: AO Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,149位/***,149位 ★ (**1,398 pt) [*,100予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,154位/***,153位 ★ (**2,662 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,195位/***,185位 ★ (***,799 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,219位/***,225位 ★ (***,559 pt) [*,*42予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,285位/***,298位 ★ (***,566 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko's Basketball Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,328位/***,312位 ★ (**1,013 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,337位/***,351位 ★ (**1,609 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/05/25 12/04 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,421位/***,390位 ★ (**1,290 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,453位/***,484位 ★ (***,217 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,492位/***,456位 ★ (***,573 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.1 [Blu-ray] 
***,587位/***,548位 ★ (***,501 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
***,664位/***,627位 ◎ (**3,948 pt) [*,103予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter [Blu-rayBOX] 
***,788位/***,750位 ★ (***,769 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare Otome?Amnesia Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
**2,251位/**2,093位 ★ (***,320 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera [Blu-ray]
**2,542位/**2,440位 ★ (***,427 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Upotte!! Blu-ray Vol.1
**3,736位/**3,547位 ★ (***,273 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
**3,775位/**3,607位 ★ (***,487 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
**4,330位/**4,168位 ★ (***,448 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
**5,490位/**5,372位 ★ (***,242 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
*14,860位/*14,647位 ◎ (***,*84 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
*28,698位/*28,289位 ★ (***,*87 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.1 [Blu-ray] 
126,089位/125,981位 ★ (***,*16 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol. 1 [Blu-ray]
166,127位/166,023位 ★ (***,*12 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki Vol. 1 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Forces (May 16, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders rankings for 05/07/12-05/13/12
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




YES! Uchuu Kyodai has so much pre orders! Medaka Box isn't a failure either
Sad about Sankarea and Nazo no Kanojo X  though, they should have more


----------



## Sinoka (May 22, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders rankings for 05/14/12-05/20/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
**, 1,181 *,**1,181 Taketatsu Ayana Image Blu-ray
*1, *,929 *,***,929 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.10
*2, *,711 1,136,876 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,626 *,*17,408 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Limited Edition
*4, *,367 *,**3,061 One Piece 14th Season vol.8
*5, *,347 *,651,454 Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
*6, *,276 *,481,056 Kiki's Delivery Service
*7, *,254 *,751,079 Castle in the Sky
*8, *,253 *,**4,109 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Standard Edition
*9, *,236 *,***,236 Ben-To vol.6
10, *,222 2,371,385 Spirited Away
11, *,217 *,**3,647 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
12, *,215 *,*44,292 Usavich IV

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
**, 4,900 **4,900 Taketatsu Ayana Image Blu-ray
*1, 3,090 **3,090 Shinryaku!? Ika Musume vol.6
*2, 1,645 **1,645 Ben-To vol.6
*3, *,486 **6,838 Mouretsu Pirates vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, *,450 *54,389 Nisemonogatari vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *,343 **2,846 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.3
*6, *,266 119,050 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*7, *,247 *21,195 Persona 4 The Animation vol.6 Limited Edition
*8, *,196 **6,688 Seitokai Yakuindomo OVA

[B]Single CD[/B]
*6, 20,845 *20,845 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "REAL"
12, 11,090 *11,909 Tsuritama "Tsurezure Monochrome"
13, *9,913 **9,913 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A "Miracle Rush"
17, *9,071 **9,071 Jewelpet Kira Deco! "Zutto Zutto Tomodachi"
18, *9,020 **9,020 New Prince of Tennis "Ore-sama no Bigi ni Yoina"
20, *5,512 *22,502 Accel World "Chase the world"
24, *4,160 **4,160 Suzumura Kenichi "messenger"
29, *3,213 *55,173 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker "Haruuta"
34, *2,079 *41,885 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "to the beginning"
35, *1,930 *29,131 Sakamichi no Apollon "Sakamichi no Melody"
38, *1,681 *14,649 Fate/Zero 2nd Season "Sora wa Takaku Kaze wa Utau"
41, *1,499 **1,499 Gon "Kuchibue Pyu Pyu"
42, *1,494 170,275 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure "Ikiteru Ikiteku"
43, *1,488 **1,488 Naruto: Shippuuden "Cascade"
46, *1,317 **6,856 Hyouka "Yasashisa no Riyu"

[B]Temporal DVD + Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 62,980 Nisemonogatari
*2, 15,158 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,793 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *9,306 Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,888 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,599 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *2,573 Another
16, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
17, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
18, **,686 Kill Me Baby

Out of the rankings
Recorder to Randoseru Do♪
Thermae Romae

Not released yet
Black★Rock Shooter (TV)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**1,742 pt) 	[*,**2予約] 	12/06/06 	12/04 	Sengoku Collection Vol.01
(***,954 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,731 pt) 	[*,*15予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	tsuritama 1
(***,603 pt) 	[*,**4予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Natsuiro Kiseki 1
(***,903 pt) 	[*,*31予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1
(***,427 pt) 	[*,**2予約] 	12/06/29 	12/04 	Hyouka 1
(***,604 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/05/25 	12/04 	Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead 1
(***,292 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,720 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(***,201 pt) 	[*,**5予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,424 pt) 	[*,**2予約] 	12/07/25 	12/04 	Accel World 1 （Limited Editon)
(***,339 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Eureka 7: AO 1
(***,384 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	AKB0048 VOL.1
(***,388 pt) 	[*,*10予約] 	12/06/22 	12/01 	Black Rock Shooter DVDBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,895 pt) 	[*,**6予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Hiiro no Kakera 1
(***,265 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/06/20 	12/04 	Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A Vol.1
(***,322 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,388 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/06/06 	12/04 	Acchi Kocchi 1
(***,236 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Tasogare Otome?Amnesia Vol.1
(***,203 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/08/31 	12/04 	Upotte!! Vol.1
(***,*75 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/09/26 	12/04 	Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,186 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,277 pt) 	[*,**5予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Jormungand 1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,156 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/08/24 	12/04 	Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,270 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/06/29 	12/04 	Sankarea 1
(***,152 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Arashi no Yoru ni: Himitsu no Tomodachi 1
(***,205 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 （Limited Edition）
(***,250 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/07/25 	12/04 	Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,167 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/22 	12/01 	Black Rock Shooter Vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**1,742 pt) 	[*,110予約] 	12/06/20 	12/04 	Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A Vol.1
(**6,314 pt) 	[*,412予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,917 pt) 	[*,**5予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**3,587 pt) 	[*,*18予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Eureka 7: AO 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,344 pt) 	[*,*24予約] 	12/06/29 	12/04 	Hyouka Vol.1
(**3,005 pt) 	[*,*47予約] 	12/07/25 	12/04 	Accel World 1 (Limited Edtion)
(***,851 pt) 	[*,*68予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Nazo no Kanojo X
(**1,588 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	AKB0048 VOL.1
(**1,023 pt) 	[*,*10予約] 	12/06/29 	12/04 	Sankarea 1
(***,470 pt) 	[*,**4予約] 	12/06/06 	12/04 	Sengoku Collection Vol.1
(**1,280 pt) 	[*,*66予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Jormungand 1 〈Limited Edition)
(***,715 pt) 	[*,**5予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,635 pt) 	[*,**4予約] 	12/06/06 	12/04 	Acchi Kocchi 1
(**1,411 pt) 	[*,**8予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(***,868 pt) 	[*,*16予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Tasogare Otome?Amnesia Vol.1
(**1,836 pt) 	[*,*11予約] 	12/05/25 	12/04 	Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead Vol.1
(**4,012 pt) 	[*,105予約] 	12/06/22 	12/01 	Black Rock Shooter Blu-rayBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,488 pt) 	[*,*22予約] 	12/08/31 	12/04 	Upotte!! Vol.1
(***,482 pt) 	[*,**8予約] 	12/07/25 	12/04 	Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,533 pt) 	[*,**4予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	ZETMAN Vol.1 Blu-ray (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,273 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/08/24 	12/04 	Saint Seiya Omega 1 
(***,360 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/06/22 	12/04 	Hiiro no Kakera Vol.1
(***,307 pt) 	[*,**3予約] 	12/07/27 	12/04 	Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 （Limited Edition）
(***,*88 pt) 	[*,**1予約] 	12/09/26 	12/04 	Uchū Kyōdai  Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,*91 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/22 	12/01 	Black Rock Shooter Vol.1
(***,*18 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*13 pt) 	[*,**0予約] 	12/06/27 	12/04 	Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition)
```


----------



## Sinoka (May 29, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 05/21/12-05/27/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 10,186 *,*10,186 Gintama' vol.11 Limited Edition
*2, *7,515 *,**7,515 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*3, *6,101 *,**6,101 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*4, *5,909 *,**5,909 Persona 4 The Animation vol.7 Limited Edition
*5, *4,630 *,**4,630 Inu x Boku SS vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *3,394 *,**3,394 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, *3,061 *,**3,061 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.6 Limited Edition
*8, *2,455 *,**2,455 Eureka Seven DVD Box vol.2
*9, *2,225 *,**2,225 Highschool DxD vol.3
10, *2,072 *,**2,072 Bleach Kotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.4
11, *2,067 *,**2,067 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.5
12, *1,651 *,**1,651 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
13, *1,594 *,**1,594 Aquarion Evol vol.2
14, *1,542 *,**1,542 Brave 10 vol.3
15, *1,474 *,**1,474 Guilty Crown vol.5 Limited Edition
16, *1,277 *,**1,277 The iDOLM@STER vol.8 Limited Edition
17, **,882 *,***,882 Kimi to Boku. vol.6 Limited Edition
18, **,827 *,***,827 Maken-Ki! vol.6 Limited Edition
19, **,783 *,***,783 Ai Mai! Moe Can Change!
20, **,742 *,***,742 Mahoujin Guru Guru DVD Box vol.1
21, **,726 *,***,726 Mashiroiro Symphony: The Color of Lovers vol.5
22, **,712 *,***,712 Mahoujin Guru Guru DVD Box vol.2
23, **,708 *,***,708 Poyopoyo Kansatsu Nikki vol.1
24, **,669 1,137,545 My Neighbor Totoro
25, **,655 *,***,655 Zero no Tsukaima F vol.4
26, **,625 *,***,625 Mobile Suit Gundam III: Encounters in Space
27, **,619 *,***,619 Chihayafuru vol.6
28, **,569 *,***,569 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead vol.1 Limited Edition
29, **,561 *,***,561 Nintama Rantarou 19th Series vol.1
30, **,557 *,***,557 Nichijou vol.12 Special Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 43,263 43,263 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, 17,452 17,452 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, 15,908 15,908 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*4, 15,877 15,877 Persona 4 The Animation vol.7 Limited Edition
*5, *7,581 *7,581 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.5
*6, *6,549 *6,549 Highschool DxD vol.3
*7, *5,723 *5,723 The iDOLM@STER vol.8 Limited Edition
*8, *5,610 *5,610 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.3 Limited Edition
*9, *5,578 *5,578 Aquarion Evol vol.2
10, *5,566 *5,566 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
11, *4,789 *4,789 Guilty Crown vol.5 Limited Edition
12, *4,770 *4,770 Inu x Boku SS vol.3 Limited Edition
13, *4,662 *4,662 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.4 Limited Edition
14, *4,448 *4,448 Durarara!! Blu-ray Box
15, *4,058 *4,058 Mawaru Penguindrum vol.8 Limited Edition
16, *3,241 *3,241 Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam movies movies Blu-ray box

[B]Single CD[/B]
*7, 24,914 24,914 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Taiyo iwaku Moeyo Chaos"
13, 12,234 12,234 Ginga e Kickoff!! "Ame Tokidoki Hare Nochi Niji"
14, 11,548 11,548 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Zutto Be with you"
18, *8,714 *8,714 Naruto: Shippuuden "Totsugeki Rock"
20, *7,669 *7,669 Toyosaki Aki "Shirotsumekusa"
22, *6,239 *6,239 Kuroko no Basket Character Song series vol.3 Ryota
24, *5,915 *5,915 Kuroko no Basket Character Song series vol.1 Tetsuya
25, *5,424 *5,424 Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle 2 "Now or Never"
28, *4,845 *4,845 Uchuu Kyoudai "Subarashiki Sekai"
30, *4,130 *4,130 Kuroko no Basket Character Song series vol.2 Taiga
31, *4,103 *4,103 Hyouka "Madoromi no Yakusoku"
34, *3,842 *3,842 Eureka Seven AO "Escape"
36, *3,662 24,507 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Real"
38, *3,646 *3,646 Sengoku Collection "Me wo Tojite Gyu shiyo"
40, *3,398 25,900 Accel World "Chase the world"
42, *3,168 14,258 Tsuritama "Tsurezure Monochrome"
44, *3,059 12,794 Accel World "→unfinished←"
45, *3,009 *3,009 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "White justice"
46, *2,901 *2,901 Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan "Kokisekai" "Fuwaffua no Maho"
50, *2,530 *2,530 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon Character Song vol.2 Aoi Kimi

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,380 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.01 
(***,138 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX 
(**1,318 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1 
(**1,024 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/06/27 12/04 tsuritama 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,467 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1
(***,745 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**1,050 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,548 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.1
(***,278 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition )
(***,489 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1
(***,977 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera
(***,413 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter DVDBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,731 pt) [*,***予約] 12/05/25 12/04 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead Vol.1 
(***,493 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1（Limited Edition)
(***,820 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(***,384 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1
(***,366 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,323 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,272 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,335 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,228 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! 1
(***,275 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,275 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Tasogare Vol.1
(***,200 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,101 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,290 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A 1
(***,364 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition ) 
(***,179 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.1
(***,173 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Arashi no Yoru ni: Himitsu no Tomodachi 1
(***,230 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(***,943 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(**3,984 pt) [*,*30予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.1
(**6,841 pt) [*,440予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,008 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**2,419 pt) [*,126予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A 1 
(**1,804 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,017 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,240 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**1,563 pt) [*,*79予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1
(**1,221 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(**1,086 pt) [*,*85予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(**2,101 pt) [*,***予約] 12/05/25 12/04 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead Vol.1 
(**1,531 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(***,994 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Tasogare Vol.1
(**3,223 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1（Limited Edition)
(***,752 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1
(***,619 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.01
(**4,067 pt) [*,105予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(***,309 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,548 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! 1
(***,384 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera 
(***,516 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,564 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition )
(***,329 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,*90 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai Blu-ray DISC BOX 1 
(***,*96 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.1
(***,*19 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*14 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 5, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 05/28/12-06/03/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 1,692 *,**7,793 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*2, 1,340 *,*11,526 Gintama' vol.11 Limited Edition
*3, 1,121 *,**1,121 Shakugan no Shana III vol.6 Limited Edition
*4, 1,107 *,**8,622 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, 1,059 *,**5,689 Inu x Boku SS vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *,947 *,**6.856 Persona 4 The Animation vol.7 Limited Edition
*7, *,891 *,**2,542 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
*8. *,883 *,***,883 Beelzebub vol.12
*9, *,874 *,**3,935 Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 2 vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *,765 *,***,765 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.3 Limited Edition
11, *,748 *,***,748 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.6
12, *,701 *,***,701 Tight-rope vol.1
13, *,679 *,***,679 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.3 Limited Edition
14, *,641 1,138,186 My Neighbor Totoro
15, *,591 *,**3,985 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.4 Limited Edition
16, *,448 *,**2,903 Eureka Seven DVD Box vol.2
17, *,378 *,**2,603 Highschool DxD vol.3
18, *,367 *,**2,439 Bleach Gotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.4
19, *,346 *,*18,203 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 5 - Blood Prison Limited Edition
20, *,342 *,**1,816 Guilty Crown vol.5 Limited Edition
21, *,338 *,**2,405 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.5
22, *,318 *,***,318 Digimon Adventure: Bokura no War Game
23, *,314 *,**1,196 Kimi to Boku. vol.6 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 4,818 48,081 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, 3,760 *3,760 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.6
*3, 3,504 *3,504 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, 2,710 *2,710 Shakugan no Shana III vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, 2,108 18,484 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*6, 2,108 19,560 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.6 Limited Edition
*7, 2,073 17,950 Persona 4 The Animation vol.7 Limited Edition
*8, 1,197 *5,645 Durarara!! Blu-ray Box
*9, 1,071 *1,071 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.3 Limited Edition
10, *,938 *5,727 Guilty Crown vol.5 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*9, 13,875 13,875 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Duet Song "Koi no Double Punch"
12, *7,575 *7,575 Jormungand "Borderland"
17, *6,233 *6,233 Sakamichi no Apollon "Altair"
21, *5,551 30,465 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Taiyo iwaku Moeyo Chaos"
30, *3,405 *3,405 Eureka Seven AO "stand by me"
32, *2,635 *8,874 Kuroko no Basket Character Song vol.3 Ryota
33, *2,570 *8,485 Kuroko no Basket Character Song vol.1 Tetsuya
36, *2,218 13,766 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Zutto Be with you"
40, *2,066 27,966 Accel World "Chase the world"
43, *1,988 26,495 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Real"
46, *1,877 16,135 Tsuritama "Tsurezure Monochorme"
50, *1,548 14,342 Accel World "→unfinished→"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**3,229 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.01
(**1,668 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1 
(**1,343 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/06/27 12/04 tsuritama 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,264 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,624 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 
(**1,197 pt) [*,*42予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition )
(***,602 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1  
(***,871 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,649 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.01
(***,439 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter DVDBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,564 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,908 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(**1,089 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera
(***,330 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1
(***,444 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.01 (Limited Edition)
(***,380 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,407 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1  (Limited Edition)
(***,380 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.01 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,336 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,234 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,440 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1
(***,400 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition ) 
(***,256 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,311 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(***,119 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,305 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,196 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Arashi no Yoru ni: Himitsu no Tomodachi 1
(***,247 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition) 
(***,191 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**4,815 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.01
(**2,873 pt) [*,135予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1
(**2,257 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1  
(**1,449 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX 
(**7,375 pt) [*,462予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition )
(**1,954 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1  (Limited Edition)
(**1,333 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1 
(**1,533 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1 
(**4,396 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,486 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon Vol.01 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**3,444 pt) [*,*54予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,868 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1 
(***,776 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Sengoku Collection Vol.01
(***,716 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition ) 
(**1,683 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(**1,435 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(**1,112 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(**4,124 pt) [*,105予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter DVDBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,601 pt) [*,*30予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,408 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera
(***,536 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,350 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition) 
(***,330 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,101 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01
(***,*92 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04  Uchū Kyōdai Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,*21 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.01 (Limited Edition)
(***,*15 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*92,567 pt) [*,449予約] 12/06/08 Mobile Suit Gundam UC [Blu-ray] 
(*33,211 pt) [*,*64予約] 12/06/08 Mobile Suit Gundam UC [DVD] 
(*55,997 pt) [*,215予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (Movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition) 
(**1,941 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(*18,304 pt) [*,*72予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray] 
(**7,728 pt) [*,393予約] 12/06/06 Mōretsu Pirates 4 (Limited Edition) (Blu-ray Disc)
(*13,331 pt) [*,*86予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(**9,359 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/27 Gintama' 12 [DVD] 
(**5,317 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (Limited Edition) [DVD] 
(*12,887 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (Movie) (DVD Limited Edition) 
(**6,404 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/06/22 Gundam Seed HD Remastered Blu-ray BOX 2 (Limited Edition) 
(**2,710 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray] 
(*14,922 pt) [*,178予約] 12/06/22 Horizon on the Middle of Nowhere 7 (Limited Edition) [Final volume] [Blu-ray] 
(**5,113 pt) [*,257予約] 12/07/11 Mōretsu Pirates 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(**5,154 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill [DVD] 
(**5,406 pt) [*,159予約] 12/06/28 The IDOLM@STER 9 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(**2,331 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/08/31 Hyouka Vol.03 [Blu-ray] 
(**6,248 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill [Blu-ray] 
(**2,152 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/28 Hyouka Vol.04 [Blu-ray] 
(***,230 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/11 Summer Wars (Special Edition Limited Price) 2 Disc [DVD] 
(***,**0 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 Rinne no Lagrange season 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(**2,096 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/10/26 Hyouka Vol.05 [Blu-ray] 
(**2,041 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/11/30 Hyouka Vol.06 [Blu-ray] 
(**4,247 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/06/27 High School DxD Vol.4 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 12, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 06/04/12-06/10/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 46,287 *,*46,287 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*2, *2,472 *,**2,472 One Piece 14th Season vol.9
*3, *2,037 *,**2,037 Sengoku Collection vol.1
*4, *1,073 *,**1,073 Naruto: Shippuuden Senjo no Paradise Life vol.4
*5, *1,030 *,**1,030 Amagami SS+ plus vol.3
*6, **,938 *,**8,731 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*7, **,766 1,138,952 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, **,640 *,***,640 Acchi Kocchi vol.1
*9. **,494 *,***,494 Fairy Tail vol.29
10, **,491 *,***,491 Jewelpet Sunshine DVD Box vol.3
11, **,489 *,**3,031 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
12, **,469 *,*11,995 Gintama' vol.11 Limited Edition
13, **,385 *,**1,150 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.3 Limited Edition
14, **,355 *,***,673 Digimon Adventure: Bokura no War Game
15, **,347 *,***,347 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.3
16, **,293 *,***,293 Kill Me Baby vol.4
17, **,291 *,***,291 Mouretsu Pirates vol.7
18, **,281 *,**4,159 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 99,162 99,162 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*2, *6,516 *6,516 Mouretsu Pirates vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, *3,631 *3,631 Amagami SS+ plus vol.3
*4, *2,464 *2,464 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.4
*5, *1,399 49,480 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *1,368 *1,368 Acchi Kocchi vol.1
*7, *1,366 19,850 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*8, **,930 **,930 Sengoku Collection vol.1
*9, **,804 18,754 Persona 4 The Animation vol.7 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*3. 52,974 52,974 Blood-C: The Last Dark "Metro Baroque"
*9, *8,043 *8,043 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn "Broken Mirror"
12, *6,705 *6,705 Kimi to Boku. 2 "Zutto"
23, *3,768 *3,768 Jormungand "Ambivalent Idea"
32, *2,573 33,038 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Taiyo iwaku Moeyo Chaos"
35, *2,278 *9,853 Jormungand "Borderland"
44, *1,658 *1,658 New Prince of Tennis "Koi Mabataki"
46, *1,628 15,503 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Duet Song "Koi no Double Punch"
50, *1,537 *1,537 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal "Tamashii Drive"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
*2, 2,967 Sengoku Collection
*3, 2,008 Acchi Kocchi

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 62,980 Nisemonogatari
*2, 15,158 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,793 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *9,306 Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,888 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,599 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *2,573 Another
16, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
17, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
18, **,686 Kill Me Baby
[B]
Out of the rankings[/B]
Recorder to Randoseru Do♪
Thermae Romae

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,092 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**1,716 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/06/27 12/04 tsuritama 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,827 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1
(***,815 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.1 
(**1,002 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,361 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX 
(**1,367 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,194 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera 1 
(***,464 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter DVDBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,415 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,666 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1
(***,458 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,504 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1
(**1,010 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1 
(***,354 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(***,270 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,382 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1
(***,504 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,736 pt) [*,***予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1
(***,465 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,453 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,512 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1  (Limited Edition)
(***,224 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Arashi no Yoru ni: Himitsu no Tomodachi 1
(***,329 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,136 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,281 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.1
(***,268 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,201 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**5,946 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka Vol.01
(**3,858 pt) [*,142予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1 
(**2,944 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1
(**1,900 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**8,025 pt) [*,493予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,504 pt) [*,116予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,766 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1
(**1,671 pt) [*,121予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(**4,739 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,877 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX 
(**1,784 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**1,617 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(**1,814 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(**1,208 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(**4,171 pt) [*,107予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Blu-rayBOX (Limited Edition)
(***,826 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**1,023 pt) [*,***予約] 12/06/06 12/04 Acchi Kocchi 1
(***,450 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera 1
(***,360 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,647 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.1 
(***,377 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,558 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.1
(***,108 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01 
(***,*94 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai Blu-ray DISC BOX 1 
(***,*22 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*17 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1【Limited Edition】

Others
(*60,416 pt) [*,226予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(***,129 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/24 Marmalade Boy DVD-BOX 
(**6,498 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 [DVD] 
(**4,030 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(*19,561 pt) [*,*77予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray] 
(*10,575 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/27 Gintama' 12 [DVD] 
(*15,903 pt) [*,183予約] 12/06/22 Horizon on the Middle of Nowhere 7 (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(***,329 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/26 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? Blu-ray Box~
(*14,358 pt) [*,*89予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(*13,849 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (First Press Limited Edition ) (DVD) 
(**6,792 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill (Marriage with original charm) [Blu-ray] 
(**6,070 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill (Marriage with original charm) [DVD] 
(**6,014 pt) [*,284予約] 12/07/11 Mōretsu Pirates 5 (First Press Limited Edition)[Blu-ray] 
(**6,054 pt) [*,173予約] 12/06/28 The IDOLM@STER 9 (Full production of Limited Edition) [Blu-ray] 
(**6,945 pt) [*,*61予約] 12/06/22 Gundam Seed HD Remastered Blu-ray BOX 2 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**6,472 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/07/04 Inazuma Eleven GO: Kyūkyoku no Kizuna Griffon [DVD] 
(**1,021 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/11 Summer Wars (Special Edition Limited Price) 2 Disc [DVD]
(**3,344 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray]
(**1,224 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basuke 2 [Blu-ray] 
(**3,890 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill [DVD]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 19, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 06/11/12-06/17/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 7,999 *,*54,286 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*2, *,840 1,139,792 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *,666 *,**9,397 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*4, *,360 *,**3,391 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
*5, *,335 *,**2,372 Sengoku Collection vol.1
*6, *,299 *,482,108 Kiki's Delivery Service
*7, *,297 *,**2,769 One Piece14th Season vol.9
*8, *,282 *,**4,441 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan
*9, *,240 *,***,880 Acchi Kocchi vol.1
10, *,239 *,751,577 Castle in the Sky
11, *,230 *,*12,225 Gintama' vol.11 Limited Edition
12, *,227 *,*26,594 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.1
13, *,226 *,*65,518 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 10,595 109,757 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*2, **,805 *20,655 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
*3, **,468 **7,666 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen I: Haou no Tamago
*4, **,459 *49,939 Nisemonogatari vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, **,423 **6,939 Mouretsu Pirates vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, **,406 120,571 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.4
*7, **,320 **2,784 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.4
*8, **,317 117,846 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.1
*9, **,295 ***,926 Toshokan Sensou Blu-ray Box

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 15,128 15,129 Detective Conan "Over light"
10, *8,937 61,911 Blood-C: The Last Dark "Metro Baroque"
12, *7,331 *7,331 Mirai Nikki Live Action Drama "Another:World"
15, *5,753 *5,753 Steins;Gate Game "Kindan Muteki no Darling"
16, *5,587 *5,587 Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden "Twinkle Twinkle"
19, *4,380 *4,380 Takagaki Ayahi "Tsuki no Namida"
38, *1,992 10,035 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn "Broken Mirror"
43, *1,484 34,522 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san "Taiyo iwaku Moeyo Chaos"
47, *1,302 *1,302 Inazuma Eleven Go 2: Chrono Stone "Natsu ga Yattekuru"
49, *1,256 *7,961 Kimi to Boku. 2 "Zutto"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 3,302 Sengoku Collection
*2, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
*3, 2,248 Acchi Kocchi

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,235 pt) [*,*39予約] 12/06/27 12/04 tsuritama 1【Limited Edition】 
(**2,636 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**1,558 pt) [*,*53予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,059 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1
(**1,138 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,328 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera 1
(***,505 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,415 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,421 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1
(**1,094 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1 
(***,989 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka VOL.1
(***,593 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,502 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,565 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1
(***,506 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter DVD BOX (Limited Edition)
(***,567 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,745 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,577 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1  (Limited Edition)
(***,532 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,404 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(***,259 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Arashi no Yoru ni: Himitsu no Tomodachi 1
(***,317 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1 
(***,281 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,308 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,159 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,209 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01
(***,358 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**5,277 pt) [*,161予約] 12/06/20 12/04 Saki Episode of Side A 1
(**8,826 pt) [*,521予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 1 (Limited Edition)
(**7,095 pt) [*,*53予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka VOL.1
(**3,635 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 
(**3,010 pt) [*,126予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,066 pt) [*,148予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(**5,044 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/06/22 12/04 EUREKA SEVEN AO 1
(**2,393 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**4,163 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,023 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**1,359 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(**4,246 pt) [*,107予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**2,004 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(**2,099 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX 
(**1,770 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,900 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/22 12/04 ZETMAN Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,497 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/06/22 12/04 Hiiro no Kakera 1
(***,391 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,692 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,413 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,576 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,114 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/22 12/01 Black Rock Shooter Vol.01
(***,*24 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1  (Limited Edition)
(***,*95 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,*18 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1【Limited Edition】

Others
(*64,544 pt) [*,241予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(**8,406 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill (Marriage with original charm) [Blu-ray] 
(**7,804 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill (Marriage with original charm) [DVD] 
(**5,322 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill [DVD]
(***,363 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 Inu  Boku SS ~Shīkuretto na sābisu nante shi, shi nai n da kara ne!~ [DVD] 
(**3,313 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill Yokohama Special Edition (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,424 pt) [*,*95予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*16,985 pt) [*,193予約] 12/06/22 Horizon on the Middle of Nowhere 7 (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,482 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/08/22 Gintama Sakura Matsuri 2011 (Kari) [DVD]
(**5,516 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,771 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill [Blu-ray]
(**7,479 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/06/22 Gundam Seed HD Remastered Blu-ray BOX 2 (First Press Limited Edition)
(*11,942 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/06/27 Gintama' 12 [DVD]
(**6,883 pt) [*,191予約] 12/06/28 The IDOLM@STER 9 (Full production of Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,566 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/20 From Up On Poppy Hill Yokohama Special Edition (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*20,752 pt) [*,*79予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(*15,086 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (DVD First Press Limited Edition)
(**8,337 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(***,204 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/22 Chihayafuru Vol.9 [Blu-ray]
(**8,056 pt) [*,270予約] 12/06/22 Gunbuster 2! Blu-ray Box Complete Edition
(**3,883 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/06/20 OVA 「Tales of Symphonia the Animation THE ANIMATION」 Sekai tougou-hen Vol. 2 Limited Edition Collector's Edition [DVD]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 26, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 06/18/12-06/24/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 27,660 *,*27,660 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*2, 22,948 *,*22,948 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*3, *4,581 *,**4,581 New Prince of Tennis vol.2
*4, *3,201 *,*57,487 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*5, *2,661 *,**2,661 Tales of Symphonia: Sekai Tougou Hen vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *1,318 *,**1,318 Hiiro no Kakera vol.1
*7, *1,256 *,**1,256 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *1,103 *,**1,103 Smile Precure! vol.1
*9, **,957 *,***,957 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.11
10, **,865 1,140,657 My Neighbor Totoro
11, **,749 *,***,749 Black★Rock Shooter DVD Box Limited Edition
12, **,735 *,***,735 Major Yume no Butai Hen Collector's Box
13, **, 722 *,***,722 Major Kessen! Nihon Daihyo Sen Hen Collector's Box
14, **,600 *,***,600 Nintama Rantarou 19th Series vol.2
15, **,582 *,***,582 Chihayafuru vol.7
16, **,510 *,**9,907 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
17, **,486 *,***,486 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE vol.5
18, **,426 *,***,426 Eureka Seven AO vol.1
19, **,411 *,***,411 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.1
20, **,407 *,***,407 Doki Doki Densetsu: Mahoujin Guru Guru DVD Box
21, **,380 *,***,380 SKET Dance vol.11

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 20,754 *20,754 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*2, 17,073 *17,073 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.7 Limited Edition
*3, *9,531 **9,531 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed HD Remaster Blu-ray Box vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, *7,052 **7,052 Top wo Nerae! 2 Blu-ray Box
*5, *6,254 **6,254 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *5,727 **5,727 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*7, *5,168 **5,168 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.1
*8, *3,894 113,651 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*9, *3,712 **3,712 Eureka Seven AO vol.1 Limited Edition
10, *2,605 **2,605 Black★Rock Shooter Blu-ray Box Limited Edition
11, *2,319 **2,319 Rinne no Lagrange vol.4 Limited Edition
12, *2,196 **2,196 Last Exile: Ginyoku no Fam vol.6
13, *1,855 **1,855 Chihayafuru vol.7

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 18,743 18,743 Uchuu Kyoudai "Feel So Moon"
*9, *9,206 *9,206 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.5 Kazunari
11, *8,756 *8,756 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.4 Shintaro
18, *4,771 *4,771 Inazuma Eleven Go 2: Chrono Stone "Jyonetsu de Muneatsu"
22, *3,335 65,246 Blood-C: The Last Dark "Metro Baroque"
25, *2,916 18,044 Detective Conan "Overwrite"
34, *2,322 *2,322 Shirokuma Cafe "Bamboo☆Scramble"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 7,510 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*2, 5,579 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*3, 4,138 Eureka Seven AO
*4, 3,302 Sengoku Collection
*5, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
*6, 2,248 Acchi Kocchi
*7, 1,318 Hiiro no Kakera

[B]Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Winter 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 62,980 Nisemonogatari
*2, 15,158 Inu x Boku SS
*3, 10,793 Highschool DxD
*4, 10,345 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
*5, *9,306 Aquarion Evol
*6, *7,694 Ano Natsu de Matteru
*7, *7,639 New Prince of Tennis
*8, *6,472 Mouretsu Pirates
*9, *5,098 Senki Zesshou Symphogear
10, *4,973 Brave 10
11, *4,888 Amagami SS+ plus
12, *4,391 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!
13, *3,694 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou
14, *3,599 Rinne no Lagrange
15, *3,354 Black★Rock Shooter
16, *2,573 Another
17, *2,353 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes Dai 2 Maku
18, *1,525 Zero no Tsukaima F (vol.2)
19, **,686 Kill Me Baby

Out of the rankings
Recorder to Randoseru Do♪
Thermae Romae

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,709 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/06/27 12/04 tsuritama 1【Limited Edition】 
(**3,167 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**1,350 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,248 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1
(**1,140 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka VOL.1
(***,676 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1  (Limited Edition)
(***,464 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(***,630 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,465 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,661 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**1,200 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(***,706 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,815 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,378 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,597 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(***,359 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1 
(***,338 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,181 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,308 pt) [*,**1予約]  12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**8,030 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Hyouka VOL.1
(**4,186 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/06/27 12/04 AKB0048 VOL.1 
(**1,557 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Tasogare OtomeAmnesia Vol.01
(**3,533 pt) [*,155予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Jormungand 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,534 pt) [*,196予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(**4,420 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,823 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**2,240 pt) [*,*40予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(**2,184 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Queen's Blade: Rebellion Vol.1
(**1,881 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/06/29 12/04 Sankarea 1
(**2,236 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX 
(***,602 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,422 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,731 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,442 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,*96 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,*28 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Kimi to Boku. 2 Vol.1  (Limited Edition)
(***,*19 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/06/27 12/04 Natsuiro Kiseki 1【Limited Edition】

Others
(**9,600 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*69,140 pt) [*,256予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(**2,115 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,964 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/26 Macross 7 Blu-ray Box Compelete FIRE 1
(***,890 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 Macross 7 Blu-ray Box Compelete FIRE 2
(**3,378 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/06/27 Asa Made Jugyou Chu! [Blu-ray]
(**7,435 pt) [*,208予約] 12/06/28 The IDOLM@STER 9 (Full production of Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,332 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(*13,061 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/06/27 Gintama' 12 [DVD]
(*21,440 pt) [*,*82予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(**6,328 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,565 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/08/22 Gintama Sakura Matsuri 2011 (Kari) [DVD]
(***,805 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*16,132 pt) [*,100予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,846 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (DVD First Press Limited Edition)
(**4,833 pt) [*,248予約] 12/07/27 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 3, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD, Album & Pre-orders 06/25/12-07/01/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 10,882 *,*38,542 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*2, *9,719 *,**9,719 Gintama' vol.12
*3, *8,088 *,**8,088 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.6 Limited Edition
*4, *7,598 *,**7,598 Nisemonogatari vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, *6,300 *,**6,300 Persona 4 The Animation vol.8 Limited Edition
*6, *6,276 *,*29,224 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*7, *3,747 *,**3,747 Inu x Boku SS vol.4 Limited Edition
*8, *3,578 *,**3,578 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.5 Limited Edition
*9, *2,449 *,*59,936 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
10, *2,318 *,**2,318 Highschool DxD vol.4
11, *2,161 *,**2,161 Bleach Gotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.5
12, *2,156 *,**2,156 Tsuritama vol.1 Limited Edition
13, *2,071 *,**2,071 Sengoku Collection vol.2
14, *1,964 *,**1,964 AKB0048 vol.1
15, *1,611 *,**1,611 Natsuiro Kiseki vol.1 Limited Edition
16, *1,575 *,**1,575 Guilty Crown vol.6 Limited Edition
17, *1,479 *,**1,479 The iDOLM@STER vol.9 Limited Edition
18, *1,459 *,**1,459 Aquarion Evol vol.3
19, *1,428 *,**1,428 Brave 10 vol.4
20, *1,414 *,**5,995 New Prince of Tennis vol.2
21, *1,206 *,**1,206 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.1
22, *1,116 *,**1,116 Hyouka vol.1 Limited Edition
23, *1,098 *,**1,098 Shakugan no Shana III vol.7 Limited Edition
24, *1,069 1,141,726 My Neighbor Totoro
25, **,890 *,***,890 Beelzebub vol.13
26, **,882 *,***,882 Kimi to Boku. 2 vol.1 Limited Edition
27, **,839 *,***,839 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.7

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 43,306 43,306 Nisemonogatari vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, 16,450 16,450 Persona 4 The Animation vol.8 Limited Edition
*3, *6,769 *6,769 The iDOLM@STER vol.9 Limited Edition
*4, *6,764 *6,764 Highschool DxD vol.4
*5, *6,718 *6,718 Hyouka vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *5,345 *5,345 AKB0048 vol.1
*7, *5,159 *5,159 Guilty Crown vol.6 Limited Edition
*8, *5,112 *5,112 Aquarion Evol vol.3
*9, *4,923 *4,923 Natsume Yuujinchou Shi vol.5 Limited Edition
10, *4,455 *4,455 Inu x Boku SS vol.4 Limited Edition
11, *3,931 *3,931 Tamayura: Hitotose vol.7
12, *3,499 *3,499 Jormungand vol.1 Limited Edition
13, *3,440 *3,440 Asa Made Jugyou Chu!
14, *3,432 24,186 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
15, *3,426 *3,426 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.4 Limited Edition
16, *3,087 *3,087 Natsuiro Kiseki vol.1 Limited Edition
17, *3,062 20,135 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon vol.7 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*3, 67,569 67,569 Pokemon: Meloetta's Glittery Recital "Mite Mite☆Kocchi Kocchi"
21, *5,063 23,806 Uchuu Kyoudai "Feel So Moon"
28, *3,051 12,257 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.5 Kazuya
31, *2,675 *2,675 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon Character Song vol.3 Tomo
33, *2,608 67,854 Blood-C: The Last Dark "Metro Baroque"
36, *2,292 11,048 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.4 Shintaro
38, *2,241 *2,241 Battle Spirits: Heroes "Wake Up! My Heart!"
43, *2,025 *2,025 Love Live "Kokuhaku Biyori, Desu!"
48, *1,818 71,762 Mouretsu Pirates "Mugen no Ai"
49, *1,783 *1,783 Robotics;Notes Game "Kakucyo Place"

[B]Album CD[/B]
*9, 16,918 16,918 Natsume Yuujinchou Theme Song Collection
16, *9,993 *9,993 Persona 4 The Golden game original sound tracks

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 7,834 Hyouka
*2, 7,510 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*3, 7,309 AKB0048
*4, 5,579 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*5, 4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*6, 4,138 Eureka Seven AO
*7, 3,499 Jormungand
*8, 3,302 Sengoku Collection
*9, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
10, 2,248 Acchi Kocchi
11, 2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
12, 2,156 Tsuritama
13, 1,206 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
14, *,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
15, *,612 Zetman

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**3,652 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,753 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/07/04 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,773 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,521 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,**2 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,907 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,444 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,*12 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,205 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*44 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,334 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,390 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,*81 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,*15 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1 
(***,360 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,**7 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**3,854 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,027 pt) [*,229予約] 12/07/04 12/04 Nazo no Kanojo X 1
(***,*45 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**4,785 pt) [*,*73予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,200 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**2,511 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,*34 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,590 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,351 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,114 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,474 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,*75 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,661 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,454 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,763 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,*41 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*97 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1

Others
(**2,849 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(*73,197 pt) [*,273予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(*21,250 pt) [*,*98予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,005 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,713 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*22,717 pt) [*,*98予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(**2,328 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,343 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,124 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,127 pt) [*,*20予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,242 pt) [*,*30予約] 12/07/04 Inazuma Eleven GO: Kyūkyoku no Kizuna Griffon (movie) (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(***,261 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [DVD]
(**5,395 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/07/04 Inazuma Eleven GO: Kyūkyoku no Kizuna Griffon (movie)〈3D/2D Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**4,985 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray]
(**6,332 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/07/04 Inazuma Eleven DVD-BOX1 「futtobōru furontia-hen」 < Limited >
(***,580 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/21 GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class Blu-ray BOX
(*10,836 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(**7,590 pt) [*,340予約] 12/07/11 Mōretsu Pirates 5(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*16,798 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (DVD First Press Limited Edition)
(**1,394 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/10/26 Macross 7 Blu-ray Box Compelete FIRE 1
(**7,045 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,307 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 Macross 7 Blu-ray Box Compelete FIRE 2
(**5,534 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [DVD]
(**2,115 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*16,625 pt) [*,104予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 10, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & Pre-orders 07/02/12-07/08/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 8,855 *,**8,855 Inazuma Eleven Go: Kyuukyoku no Kizuna Gryphon Limited Edition
*2, 4,585 *,*43,127 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*3, 3,517 *,**3,517 Inazuma Eleven Go DVD Box vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, 2,547 *,*31,771 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*5, 2,270 *,**2,270 One Piece 14th Season vol.10
*6, 1,397 *,*61,333 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*7, 1,240 *,**1,240 Inazuma Eleven Go: Kyuukyoku no Kizuna Gryphon Standard Edition
*8, 1,040 *,**9,128 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.6 Limited Edition
*9, 1,033 *,**1,033 Naruto: Shippuuden Senjyo no Paradise Life vol.5
10, *,998 1,142,724 My Neighbor Totoro
11, *,943 *,***,943 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.4 Limited Edition
12, *,940 *,*10,659 Gintama' vol.12
13, *,790 *,***,790 Amagami SS+ plus vol.4
14, *,752 *,***,752 Acchi Kocchi vol.2
15, *,724 *,**8,322 Nisemonogatari volo.3 Limited Edition
16, *,667 *,***,667 Nazo no Kanojo X vol.1 Limited Edition
17, *,634 *,**6,934 Persona 4 The Animation vol.8 Limited Edition
18, *,613 2,372,208 Spirited Away
19, *,537 *,**4,284 Inu x Boku SS vol.4 Limited Edition
20, *,478 *,***,478 Fairy Tail vol.30

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 4,896 **4,896 Inazuma Eleven Go: Kyuukyoku no Kizuna Gryphon Limited Edition
*2, 3,912 *47,218 Nisemonogatari vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, 3,021 **3,021 Amagami SS+ plus vol.4
*4, 2,921 **2,921 Nazo no Kanojo X vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, 1,633 *18,083 Persona 4 The Animation vol.8 Limited Edition
*6, 1,533 117,987 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*7, 1,400 **1,400 Acchi Kocchi vol.2
*8, 1,343 *25,529 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*9, 1,264 **1,264 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.4 Limited Edition
10, 1,062 **7,780 Hyouka vol.1 Limited Edition

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 8,918 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*2, 8,896 Hyouka
*3, 7,309 AKB0048
*4, 6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*5, 4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*6, 4,494 Tsuritama
*7, 4,138 Eureka Seven AO
*8, 3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
*9, 3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
10, 3,499 Jormungand
11, 3,302 Sengoku Collection
12, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
13, 2,520 Acchi Kocchi
14, 2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
15, 2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
16, 1,487 Sankarea
17, *,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
18, *,612 Zetman

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**4,399 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,*28 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,019 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,560 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,884 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,*85 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,*31 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*62 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,*40 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1 
(***,*10 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*95 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*34 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,487 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,*43 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,**7 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku (Limited Edition) 1
(***,159 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,*15 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,108 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,*39 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,**4 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,365 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,387 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,414 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,221 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**1,286 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**7,104 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,284 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**3,812 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,911 pt) [*,*52予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,321 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(**5,113 pt) [*,*76予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,145 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,431 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,119 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*40 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**2,749 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,698 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,156 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,*29 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku (Limited Edition) 1
(***,183 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,*74 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,827 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,110 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,696 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,*69 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,518 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,480 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,*98 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1

Others
(*82,927 pt) [*,288予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(*25,445 pt) [*,120予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*11,532 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**5,169 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,381 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/30 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,678 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*25,386 pt) [*,109予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(**4,046 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,100 pt) [*,*32予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,702 pt) [*,*32予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,710 pt) [*,*33予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,367 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/21 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,364 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/25 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,306 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/05/24 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.9 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,296 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/04/26 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.8 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,337 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/02/22 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,875 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/07/11 The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*12,076 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(*18,063 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (DVD First Press Limited Edition)
(**5,838 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray]
(**2,294 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/18 Sengoku Collection Vol.03 [DVD]
(**1,467 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/11/21 GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class Blu-ray BOX
(**5,084 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/08/22 Gintama Sakura Matsuri 2011 (Kari) [DVD]
(**8,261 pt) [*,369予約] 12/07/11 Mōretsu Pirates 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,438 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/07/11 Summer Wars (Special Edition Limited Price) 2 Disc [DVD]
(**5,832 pt) [*,288予約] 12/08/08 Mōretsu Pirates 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,829 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/07/18 My Neighbor Totoro [Blu-ray]
(*17,148 pt) [*,105予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,085 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Limited Time Price) [DVD]
(**2,105 pt) [*,152予約] 12/07/25 Nazo no Kanojo X 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 17, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 07/09/12-07/15/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
**1, 3,251 *,*46.378 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*2, 3,016 *,**3,016 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*3, 1,598 1,144,322 My Neighbor Totoro
*4, 1,502 *,*33,273 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*5, 1,172 *,**1,172 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
*6, 1,116 *,**9,971 Inazuma Eleven Go: Kyuukyoku no Kizuna Gryphon Limited Edition
*7, 1,017 *,*62,350 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*8, *,710 2,372,918 Spirited Away
*9, *,468 *,**9,596 Hakuouki Sekkaroku vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *,452 *,483,619 Kiki's Delivery Service
11, *,372 *,*11,169 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.1
12, *,369 *,***,369 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.4
13, *,345 *,752,512 Castle in the Sky
14, *,344 *,*11,003 Gintama' vol.12

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 6,826 **6,826 Mouretsu Pirates vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, 4,634 **4,634 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
*3, 2,816 **2,816 Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! vol.5 Limited Edition
*4, 1,149 119,136 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*5, 1,144 *48,362 Nisemonogatari vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *,763 *26,292 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
*7, *,559 **8,339 Hyouka vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *,480 *18,563 Persona 4 The Animation vol.8 Limited Edition
*9, *,473 **8,388 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 11,951 130,932 Toriko "Love Chase"
*6, 11,610 *11,610 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II "Zone//Alone"
14, *5,172 **5,172 Pokemon Best Wishes!: Kyurem vs. Seikenshi "Memories"
23, *3,552 *33.320 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ "Yes!Yuyuyu☆Yuruyuri♪♪"
28, *2,912 *31,229 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ "100%Chuu Gakusei"
29, *2,829 **2,829 Saint Seiya Omega "Pegasus Genso ver.Ω"
40, *2,152 **2,152 Uchuu Kyoudai "Kokuhaku"1
46, *1,860 **1,860 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.5 Kazunari

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 9,455 Hyouka
*2, 8,918 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*3, 7,990 AKB0048
*4, 6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*5, 4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*6, 4,494 Tsuritama
*7, 4,138 Eureka Seven AO
*8, 3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
*9, 3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
10, 3,499 Jormungand
11, 3,302 Sengoku Collection
12, 3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
13, 2,520 Acchi Kocchi
14, 2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
15, 2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
16, 1,487 Sankarea
17, *,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
18, *,612 Zetman

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**5,225 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,146 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】 
(***,494 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,*67 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,151 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,594 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,170 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,108 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,167 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*50 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,984 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,144 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,166 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,112 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,201 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,*42 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,*84 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*24 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*72 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,*72 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,*42 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,439 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,244 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,522 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,**6 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,391 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,414 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,**6 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,133 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*10,008 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,709 pt) [*,*68予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,497 pt) [*,*75予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,747 pt) [*,*44予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**5,571 pt) [*,*80予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,341 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,703 pt) [*,*82予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(**1,320 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,200 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,*86 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(***,298 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,153 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,321 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,258 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,914 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,330 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,499 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,838 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,130 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,895 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,144 pt) [*,**0予約]  12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,*15 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,737 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,*93 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,507 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,547 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,129 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,*99 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1

Others
(*93,574 pt) [*,315予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Blu-ray First Press Limited Edition)
(*20,091 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (DVD First Press Limited Edition)
(*28,188 pt) [*,121予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(*28,638 pt) [*,144予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,207 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**1,739 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/10/26 Giant Robo The Animation: Chikyū ga Seishisuru Hi Ultimate Blu-ray BOX [Limited]
(*10,066 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/07/18 K-ON! (movie) (Limited Time Price) [DVD]
(**7,028 pt) [*,*44予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,337 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,775 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/07/18 My Neighbor Totoro [Blu-ray]
(**5,538 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,168 pt) [*,*43予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,640 pt) [*,*43予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,183 pt) [*,*44予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*17,730 pt) [*,108予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*13,405 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(**6,668 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray]
(**1,118 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/09/19 Saki BD-BOX (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,344 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/18 Sengoku Collection Vol.03 [DVD]
(**7,359 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 ONE PIECE Log Collection “NICO ROBIN" (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**3,519 pt) [*,146予約] 12/07/27 Saki Episode of Side A Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
(**7,344 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/27 ONE PIECE Log Collection “CP9”（Limited Edition)  [DVD]
(**1,201 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/10/26 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 24, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 07/16/12-07/22/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 28,029 *,*28,029 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
*2, 12,895 *,*12,895 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
*3, *5,478 *,**5,478 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Special Edition
*4, *2,815 *,**5,831 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*5, *2,306 *,**2,306 Sengoku Collection vol.3
*6, *2,256 *,*48,634 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*7, *2,134 1,146,456 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, *1,643 *,**1,645 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Standard Edition
*9, *1,289 *,*34,562 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition
10, *1,010 *,**1,010 Spice and Wolf DVD Box
11, **,966 *,***,966 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.12
12, **,847 *,**2,019 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
13, **,740 *,*63,090 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
14, **,583 2,373,501 Spirited Away
15, **,570 *,484,189 Kiki's Delivery Service

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 96,430 96,430 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
*2, *8,093 *8,093 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, *4,934 *4,934 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Special Edition
*4, *2,952 *2,952 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
*5, *2,109 *2,109 My Neighbor Totoro & Grave of the Fireflies Combo
*6, *1,889 *1,889 Chihayafuru vol.8
*7, *1,333 *5,967 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
*8, *1,024 *1,024 Grave of the Fireflies

[B]Single CD[/B]
*4, 14,328 *14,328 Hanazawa Kana "Hatsukoi no Oto"
*8, 11,794 *11,794 Campione! "Raise"
11, *7,728 **7,729 Kalafina "moonfesta"
21, *3,631 **3,631 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.1 Akari
22, *3,524 134,456 Toriko "Love Chase"
23, *3,492 **3,492 Kokoro Connect "Paradigm"
25, *3,455 **3,455 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.2 Chinatsu
28, *3,312 *14,922 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II "Zone//Alone"
30, *3,115 **3,115 Hunter x Hunter (2011) "Hunting for your dream"
33, *2,588 **2,588 Kingdom "Pride"
36, *2,076 **2,076 Oda Nobuna no Yabou "Link"
38, *1,954 **7,126 Pokemon Best Wishes!: Kyurem vs. Seikenshi "Memories"
49, *1,571 **1,571 Shirokuma Cafe "Grizzly-san no G★Rock"
50, *1,529 *34,849 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ "Yes! Yuyuyu☆Yuruyuri♪♪"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**6,282 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(***,609 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】 
(***,771 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,269 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,298 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,122 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,392 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,633 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,280 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,267 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,179 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,100 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,108 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,461 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,138 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,571 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,*34 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,219 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,111 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,103 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,*33 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,217 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,*32 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,174 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*66 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,269 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,153 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,411 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)
(***,261 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*28 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,461 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*12,376 pt) [*,*83予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,488 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**5,347 pt) [*,*85予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Kuroko no Basuke 1
(**6,175 pt) [*,*95予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Accel World 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,365 pt) [*,*69予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**1,099 pt) [*,134予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,439 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**3,167 pt) [*,*86予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,453 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**1,626 pt) [*,*77予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,157 pt) [*,*54予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Sakamichi no Apollon 1 (First Press Limited Edition)
(***,101 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,286 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(***,481 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,136 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,473 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(**2,560 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,461 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,955 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,376 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,205 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,775 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/07/25 12/04 Medaka Box Vol.01
(***,973 pt) [*,*35予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,210 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,*58 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*50 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,538 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,123 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,580 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/07/27 12/04 Shining Hearts -Shiawase no Pan- Vol.01（Limited Edition)

Others
(*30,122 pt) [*,187予約] 12/08/22 「Nisemonogatari」 Dai go-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*33,168 pt) [*,342予約] 12/07/25 「Nisemonogatari」 Dai yon-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (jou)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,006 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(***,624 pt) [*,*28予約] 12/07/25 Persona 4: The Animation 9【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(*31,580 pt) [*,127予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [Blu-ray]
(**1,793 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/08/22 Hidamari Sketch ? 365 Blu-ray Disc Box
(**2,031 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/25 Hidamari Sketch Blu-ray Disc Box
(**8,544 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*31,512 pt) [*,161予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*18,547 pt) [*,118予約] 12/07/27 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,505 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/07/27 Hyouka Vol.02 [Blu-ray]
(*15,855 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**7,528 pt) [*,*53予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,529 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/07/25 Gintama' 13 (With lottery ticket application are invited on "Gintama's 2D theater Yorinuki" Screening Event)【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(**6,607 pt) [*,*53予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,680 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,176 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,187 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,715 pt) [*,323予約] 12/08/08 Mōretsu Pirates 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,071 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/07/25 High School DxD Vol.5 [Blu-ray]
(**8,813 pt) [*,*82予約] 12/07/27 Scryed Alteration II Quan (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,414 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/07/27 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (2) [DVD]
(**5,053 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/07/25 Working ~Haru no dai dai dai kansha sai~ [DVD]
(*10,011 pt) [*,106予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [DVD]
(**8,115 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/07/27 ONE PIECE Log Collection “NICO ROBIN" (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**8,079 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/07/27 ONE PIECE Log Collection “CP9”（Limited Edition)  [DVD]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 31, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 07/23/12-07/29/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 18,972 *,*18,972 One Piece Log Collection "Nico Robin"
*2, 18,833 *,*18,833 One Piece Log Collection "CP9"
*3, 10,235 *,*10,235 Gintama' vol.13 Limited Edition
*4, *7,737 *,**7,737 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
*5, *7,444 *,**7,444 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
*6, *6,984 *,**6,984 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*7, *6,399 *,**6,399 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition
*8, *5,941 *,**5,941 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland
*9, *4,430 *,*10,261 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
10, *3,864 *,**3,864 Inu x Boku SS vol.5 Limited Edition
11, *3,069 *,*31,098 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
12, *2,846 *,*15,741 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
13, *2,193 *,**2,193 Highschool DxD vol.5
14, *2,150 *,**2,150 Bleach Gotei 13 Tai Shingun Hen vol.6
15, *2,008 1,148,464 My Neighbor Totoro
16, *1,786 *,**1,786 Tsuritama vol.2 Limited Edition
17, *1,766 *,**1,766 Accel World vol.1 Limited Edition
18, *1,663 *,*50,297 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
19, *1,637 *,**1,637 Hiiro no Kakera vol.2
20, *1,340 *,**1,340 Brave 10 vol.5
21, *1,332 *,**1,332 Guilty Crown vol.7 Limited Edition
22, *1,322 *,**1,322 Aquarion Evol vol.4
23, *1,190 *,**1,190 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.2 Limited Edition
24, *1,187 *,**6,665 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Special Edition
25, *1,160 *,**1,160 Smile Precure! vol.2
26, *1,133 *,**1,133 Shirokuma Cafe vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 43,358 *43,358 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
*2, 19,372 *19,372 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
*3, 15,678 *15,678 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition
*4, 13,791 *13,791 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland
*5, *7,372 **7,372 Accel World vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *7,050 **7,050 Hyouka vol.2 Limited Edition
*7, *6,543 **6,543 Scryed Alteration II: Quan Limited Edition
*8, *6,532 **6,532 Highschool DxD vol.5
*9, *6,247 102,677 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
10, *5,626 **5,626 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
11, *5,599 **5,599 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.2 Limited Edition
12, *5,575 **5,575 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.5 Limited Edition
13, *4,726 **4,726 Guilty Crown vol.7 Limited Edition
14, *4,718 **4,718 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.2
15, *4,676 **4,676 Aquarion Evol vol.4
16, *4,444 **4,444 Inu x Boku SS vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *4,027 **4,027 Hidamari Sketch Blu-ray Box
18, *3,733 **3,733 Eureka Seven AO vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 35,015 *35,015 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% "Shining All Star CD"
*6, 22,503 *22,503 Arashi no Yoru ni "Dear My Friend"
11, 17,307 *17,307 Naruto: Shippuuden Movie 6 - Road to Ninja "Soredewa, Mata Asu"
12, 13,378 *13,378 Dog Days' "Natsu no Yakusoku"
13, 12,955 *12,955 Sword Art Online "Yume no Sekai"
16, 10,722 *10,722 Code Geass Gaiden: Boukoku no Akito "More Than Words"
22, *5,773 **5,773 Sword Art Online "Burst The Gravity"
24, *4,004 138,460 Toriko "Love Chase"
25, *3,794 **3,794 Danball Senki W "Sanmi Ittai"
26, *3,666 **3,666 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita "Real World"
32, *2,743 **2,743 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II Character Song Margot
33, *2,737 *14,943 Kuroko no Basket "Rimfire"
39, *2,136 **2,136 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate "Signal Graph"
40, *2,105 **2,105 Imai Asami "Limited Love"
43, *2,061 *13,855 Campione! "Raise"
45, *1,992 **1,992 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai. "Reason why XXX"
46, *1,969 *16,891 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II "Zone//Alone"
49, *1,768 *16,096 Hanazawa Kana "Hatsukoi no Oto"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 12,610 Kuroko no Basket
*2, *9,455 Hyouka
*3, *9,138 Accel World
*4, *8,918 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
11, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
12, *3,499 Jormungand
13, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
14, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
15, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
16, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
17, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
18, *1,487 Sankarea
19, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
20, **,612 Zetman

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(***,976 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,889 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】 
(***,408 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,341 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,168 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,182 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,251 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,659 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,486 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,213 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,205 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*64 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,101 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,267 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,374 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,*81 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,151 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,319 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,142 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,505 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,249 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,182 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,*41 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,492 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,280 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*40 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**7,466 pt) [*,*79予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(**2,842 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(*13,950 pt) [*,*92予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,949 pt) [*,*89予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**3,473 pt) [*,*92予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,850 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**1,130 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,468 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(***,717 pt) [*,*77予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**1,422 pt) [*,167予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(**1,858 pt) [*,*87予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,677 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,186 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,622 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,051 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(**1,047 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,576 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,476 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,185 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,275 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(**2,612 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,269 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,*94 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,210 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,*98 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,146 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*76 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,567 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1

Others
(***,845 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 Cyber Formula Saga BD ALL ROUNDS COLLECTION ~OVA Series~ [Blu-ray]
(*37,715 pt) [*,233予約] 12/08/22 「Nisemonogatari」Dai go-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,218 pt) [*,*56予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(*17,543 pt) [*,*38予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**1,151 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/10/24 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 1 <Limited Edition>
(***,624 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/11/21 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 2 <Limited Edition>
(***,603 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/19 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 3 <Limited Edition>
(***,464 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/11/21 Fafner Blu-ray BOX
(**3,660 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/08/01 NARUTO Shippuuden Special Edition ~Naruto Tanjou~【Limited Edition】 [DVD]
(*32,711 pt) [*,171予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,834 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,974 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [Blu-ray]
(**4,497 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [DVD]
(**5,323 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/08/31 Hyouka Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(**1,220 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 「Hidamari Sketch」Fan Disk/Mousugu!「Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb」 [Blu-ray]
(**8,333 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,172 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/08/29 Accel World 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,242 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,372 pt) [*,*56予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,850 pt) [*,*56予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,940 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 3 [DVD]
(**6,847 pt) [*,*56予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,271 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 7, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 07/30/12-08/05/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 3,842 *,*22,814 One Piece Log Collection "Nico Robin"
*2, 3,798 *,*22,631 One Piece Log Collection "CP9"
*3, 3,186 *,*13,447 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*4, 2,883 *,**2,883 Naruto: Shippuuden Special Naruto Tanjo Limited Edition
*5, 2,427 *,**9,411 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*6, 2,063 *,**2,063 One Piece 14th Season vol.11
*7, 1,822 1,150,286 My Neighbor Totoro
*8, 1,682 *,**1,682 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi (1976) DVD Box vol.9
*9, 1,659 *,**1,659 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi (1976) DVD Box vol.10
10, 1,455 *,**8,899 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
11, 1,436 *,*17,177 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
12, 1,415 *,**7,356 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland
13, *,991 *,*32,089 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
14, *,938 *,*11,173 Gintama vol.13 Limited Edition
15, *,859 *,**8,596 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
16, *,794 *,***,794 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *,754 *,***,754 Acchi Kocchi vol.3
18, *,735 *,***,735 Amagami SS+ plus vol.5
19, *,724 *,**7,123 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 3,889 *47,247 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
*2, 2,758 **2,758 Amagami SS+ plus vol.5
*3, 2,043 *17,721 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition
*4, 1,967 104,644 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
*5, 1,834 *15,595 Code Geass: Nunnally in Wonderland
*6, 1,731 **7,357 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*7, 1,653 *21,025 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
*8, 1,438 **1,438 Acchi Kocchi vol.3
*9, 1,118 **1,118 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.5 Limited Edition
10, 1,115 **1,115 K Image Blu-ray White & Black

[B]Single CD[/B]
*2, 75,379 75,379 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Bright Stream"
*3, 46,598 46,598 AKB0048 "Kibo no Tsuite"
11, *9,483 *9,483 Fairy Tail "Yell ~Kagayaku tameno Mono~"
18, *5,306 40,321 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Shining All Star CD
19, *4,887 *4,887 Accel World "Unite"
20, *4,579 *4,579 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2 "Marble" & "Wasurenaiyo"
21, *4,235 *4,235 Tari Tari "Dreamer"
25, *3,580 *3,580 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.4 Yui
26, *3,569 *3,569 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.3 Kyoko
28, *3,291 16,669 Dog Days' "Natsu no Yakusoku"
36, *2,418 13,140 Code Geass Gaiden: Boukoku no Akito "More than words"
37, *2,394 15,349 Sword Art Online "Yume Sekai"
38, *2,339 *2,339 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi. "Singin' My Lu"
45, *2,012 *7,785 Accel World "Burst The Gravity"
48, *1,875 20,224 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.5 Kazunari
49, *1,869 73,712 Blood-C: The Last Dark "Metro Baroque"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 16,768 Kuroko no Basket
*2, *9,455 Hyouka
*3, *9,138 Accel World
*4, *8,918 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
11, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
12, *3,499 Jormungand
13, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
14, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
15, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
16, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
17, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
18, *2,037 Sakamichi no Apollon
19, *1,487 Sankarea
20, *1,133 Shirokuma Cafe
21, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
22, **,612 Zetman

Out of the rankings
Medaka Box (483 < DVD < 1,133, Blu-ray < 1,470)
Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan (309 < DVD < 483, Blu-ray < 1,470)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**1,139 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,147 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,277 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,581 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,536 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,679 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,430 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,439 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,369 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,324 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,524 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,272 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,110 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,274 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,280 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*96 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,175 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,137 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,224 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,546 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,317 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,183 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,210 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,*53 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*55 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,292 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*13,428 pt) [*,101予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(**5,773 pt) [*,107予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**2,483 pt) [*,127予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(*14,931 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,181 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,756 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(**1,436 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,826 pt) [*,*95予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,989 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**2,057 pt) [*,*92予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,824 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(**1,643 pt) [*,179予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,290 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(***,186 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,743 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,152 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,656 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,132 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,296 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,578 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,130 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(**2,655 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,351 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,595 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,330 pt) [*,**0予約]  12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,*98 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,308 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,162 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,125 pt) [*,**2予約]  12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(**2,799 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**2,317 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Special Collection Limited Edition)
(**3,673 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/11/21 Cyber Formula Saga BD ALL ROUNDS COLLECTION ~OVA Series~ [Blu-ray]
(*41,562 pt) [*,246予約] 12/08/22 「Nisemonogatari」Dai go-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,170 pt) [*,*84予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(***,452 pt) [*,*60予約] 12/11/28 One Off Vol.1 (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,272 pt) [*,*60予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*33,990 pt) [*,181予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,388 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/12/21 One Off Vol.2 (First Press Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*19,554 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**1,198 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(***,399 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Normal Edition)
(**1,160 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(**1,118 pt) [*,*53予約] 13/01/09 TARI TARI 5 [Blu-ray]
(**1,109 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/02/06 TARI TARI 6 [Blu-ray]
(**4,917 pt) [*,*68予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [Blu-ray]
(*10,630 pt) [*,*68予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,226 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 To Love-Ru Blu-ray BOX
(**1,730 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/10/24 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 1 <Limited Edition>
(**1,290 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/11/21 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 2 <Limited Edition>
(**6,031 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/08/31 Hyouka Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(**1,283 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/19 Cardcaptor Sakura Blu-ray BOX 3 <Limited Edition>
(**7,690 pt) [*,351予約] 12/08/08 Mōretsu Pirates 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,615 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [DVD]
(***,187 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/28 Motto To Love Ru Blu-ray BOX〈Limited Edition〉
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 14, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 08/06/12-08/12/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,642 *,**2,642 Samurai Pizza Cats DVD Box
*2, 1,984 1,152,270 My Neighbor Totoro
*3, 1,719 *,*15,166 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*4, 1,562 *,**4,395 Naruto: Shippuuden Special Naruto Tanjo
*5, 1,354 *,**1,354 Sengoku Collection vol.4
*6, 1,272 *,*52,930 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*7, 1,202 *,*24,016 One Piece Log Collection "Nico Robin"
*8, 1,184 *,*23,815 One Piece Log Collection "CP9"
*9, 1,110 *,*10,521 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
10, *,940 *,*18,117 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
11, *,826 *,**9,725 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
12, *,649 *,*32,738 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
13, *,612 *,485,978 Kiki's Delivery Service
14, *,564 *,***,564 Fukkoku! Toei Animation Manga Fest Spring 1969
15, *,556 *,**7,922 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Special Edition
16, *,552 *,*36,571 Kokurikozaka Kara Special Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 6,534 **6,534 Mouretsu Pirates vol.6 Limited Edition
*2, 1,278 **8,635 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*3, 1,171 *22,196 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
*4, 1,060 105,704 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
*5, *,885 *48,242 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,728 ***,728 Sengoku Collection vol.4
*7, *,575 *18,296 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition
*8, *,523 **8,210 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
*9, *,520 *10,474 My Neighbor Totoro
10, *,463 121,615 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 39,478 39,478 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
*9, 22,537 22,537 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.6 Ranko
10, 18,416 18,416 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.8 Kirari
11, 17,763 17,763 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.7 Miku
12, 17,629 17,629 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.10 Uzuki
13, 17,578 17,578 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.9 Mika
15, 12,153 87,532 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Bright Stream"
16, 11,574 11,574 Uchuu Kyoudai "Eureka"
20, *7,198 *7,198 Kuroko no Basket "Catal Rhythm"
21, *7,092 53,690 AKB0048 "Kibo ni Tsuite"
27, *4,854 *4,854 Tari Tari "Shiokaze no Harmony"
31, *3,702 19,051 Sword Art Online "Yume Sekai"
35, *3,366 *3,366 Houkago Midnighters "Re:myend"
38, *2,977 *2,977 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II "Sora no Uta"
40, *2,854 *2,854 Hakuouki Reimeiroku "Reimei"
42, *2,745 *2,745 Shinryaku! Ika Musume OVA "Puzzle"
43, *2,708 *2,708 Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon II "Kanashimi wa Dare no Negai demo Nai"
47, *2,470 *2,470 Arcana Famiglia "Magenta Another Sky"
49, *2,418 *2,418 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica "Realization"
50, *2,325 *6,560 Tari Tari "Dreamer"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 19,156 Kuroko no Basket
*2, *9,891 Accel World
*3, *9,455 Hyouka
*4, *9,200 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
11, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
12, *3,499 Jormungand
13, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
14, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
15, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
16, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
17, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
18, *2,037 Sakamichi no Apollon
19, *1,487 Sankarea
20, *1,133 Shirokuma Cafe
21, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
22, **,612 Zetman

Out of the rankings
Medaka Box (483 < DVD < 1,133, Blu-ray < 1,470)
Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan (309 < DVD < 483, Blu-ray < 1,470)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**1,397 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,318 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,649 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,666 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,517 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,702 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,379 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,499 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,381 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,272 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,163 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,341 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,325 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,335 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,355 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,207 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,429 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,231 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,569 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,576 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,125 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,*60 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,213 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,157 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,304 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*66 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*15,941 pt) [*,130予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(**3,987 pt) [*,230予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**7,847 pt) [*,139予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(*16,246 pt) [*,105予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,587 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**1,059 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(**1,713 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,842 pt) [*,192予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(**4,029 pt) [*,100予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,242 pt) [*,102予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,210 pt) [*,115予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,955 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,854 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,363 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**1,229 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,739 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,387 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,691 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,668 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,195 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,377 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,196 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,634 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,342 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,422 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,195 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,154 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,118 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(**9,600 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/05 Kiki's Delivery Service [Blu-ray]
(**3,479 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(*11,537 pt) [*,106予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(**7,627 pt) [*,*28予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**5,015 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,466 pt) [*,136予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,688 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*43,081 pt) [*,252予約] 12/08/22 「Nisemonogatari」Dai go-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*35,365 pt) [*,195予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,774 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/05 Only Yesterday [Blu-ray]
(**1,809 pt) [*,*96予約] 13/02/06 TARI TARI 6 [Blu-ray]
(**1,807 pt) [*,*97予約] 13/01/09 TARI TARI 5 [Blu-ray]
(**1,930 pt) [*,103予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**1,852 pt) [*,100予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(**3,922 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Special Collection Limited Edition)
(*20,497 pt) [*,*45予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**4,237 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/21 Cyber Formula Saga BD ALL ROUNDS COLLECTION ~OVA Series~ [Blu-ray]
(**3,432 pt) [*,120予約] 12/08/15 Saki Episode of Side A Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(*11,410 pt) [*,*74予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*12,178 pt) [*,126予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [DVD]
(**5,649 pt) [*,*76予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [Blu-ray]
(**9,315 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,657 pt) [*,*62予約] 13/02/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,299 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/23 Eiga『Kami usagi ro pe』Tsuka, natsuyasumi rasu ichi tte maji ssu ka!? ro pe & akira senpai figyua tsuki Special BOX【Two Disc/Limited】 [DVD]
(**8,200 pt) [*,*62予約] 13/01/29 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,647 pt) [*,*62予約] 13/03/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,179 pt) [*,*63予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,283 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/08/22 Gintama Sakura Matsuri 2011(Kari) [DVD]
(***,255 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/10 The Five Star Stories【Special Edition Limited】[Blu-ray]
(**6,537 pt) [*,*38予約] 12/08/31 Hyouka Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(**5,789 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/09/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER Blu-ray BOX 3 (Limited Edition)
(**6,783 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/08/24 ONE PIECE　Log Collection “FRANKY” （Limited Edition） [DVD]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 08/13/12-08/19/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,249 1,154,519 My Neighbor Totoro
*2, 1,652 *,*16,818 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*3, 1,400 *,*54,330 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*4, *,939 *,***,939 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.13
*5, *,926 *,*19,043 K-On! (Movie) Standard Edition
*6, *,860 *,*11,381 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*7, *,712 *,486,690 Kiki's Delivery Service
*8, *,647 *,*24,462 One Piece Log Collection "CP9"
*9, *,644 *,*24,660 One Piece Log Collection "Nico Robin"
10, *,617 *,*10,342 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
11, *,607 *,***,607 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit Hen vol.1
12, *,600 *,**4,995 Naruto: Shippuuden Special Naruto Tanjo Limited Edition
13, *,590 *,**4,723 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition
14, *,572 *,**8,494 Precure All Stars New Stage: Mirai no Tomodachi Special Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 4,162 **4,162 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.3
*2, *,905 106,609 K-On! (Movie) Limited Edition
*3, *,876 *23,072 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.2
*4, *,648 *48,890 Nisemonogatari vol.4 Limited Edition
*5, *,528 *11,002 My Neighbor Totoro
*6, *,523 122,138 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn vol.5
*7, *,508 **9,143 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
*8, *,488 *18,784 Persona 4 The Animation vol.9 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*3, 29,642 29,642 Kagero Project "Children Code"
*4, 27,512 27,512 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Aru Tame ni"
*5, 19,547 19,547 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Hohoemi no Plumage"
*7, 16,230 16,230 Detective Conan "Koi ni Koi shite"
11, 11,611 51,089 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
12, 11,497 11,497 Moyashimon Returns "Wake Up"
19, *6,156 93,688 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Bright Streamt"
20, *6,052 *6,052 Joshiraku "Oato ga Yoroshikutte…Yo!"
26, *4,970 *4,970 Natsuyuki Rendezvous "Anata ni Deawana kereba ~Kasetsu Tohka~"
27, *4,884 *4,884 Binbougami ga! "Make My Day!"
30, *3,951 *3,951 Fairy Tail "Tenohira"
31, *3,794 57,484 AKB0048 "Kibo ni Tsuite"
33, *3,668 26,205 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.6 Ranko
34, *2,862 20,625 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.7 Miku
39, *2,648 21,064 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.8 Kirari
40, *2,611 14,185 Uchuu Kyoudai "Eureka"
41, *2,605 20,183 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.9 Mika
43, *2,589 20,218 The iDOLM@STER Cinderella Master vol.10 Uzuki
47, *2,104 21,155 Sword Art Online "Yume Sekai"
50, *1,872 *6,726 Tari Tari "Shiokaze no Harmony"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 20,524 Kuroko no Basket
*2, *9,891 Accel World
*3, *9,455 Hyouka
*4, *9,200 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
11, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
12, *3,499 Jormungand
13, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
14, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
15, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
16, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
17, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
18, *2,037 Sakamichi no Apollon
19, *1,487 Sankarea
20, *1,133 Shirokuma Cafe
21, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
22, **,612 Zetman

Out of the rankings
Medaka Box (483 < DVD < 1,133, Blu-ray < 1,470)
Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan (309 < DVD < 483, Blu-ray < 1,470)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**1,629 pt) [*,*44予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,526 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,809 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,759 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,339 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,510 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(***,570 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,619 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,622 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,459 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(***,730 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,245 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,418 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,375 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,476 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,244 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,377 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,254 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,605 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,148 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,397 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,188 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,186 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,*65 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,317 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*80 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*22,784 pt) [*,159予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(**7,898 pt) [*,312予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(**9,797 pt) [*,166予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(*17,277 pt) [*,114予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,076 pt) [*,*53予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**1,952 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,124 pt) [*,216予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
(**4,249 pt) [*,102予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,441 pt) [*,111予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,349 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(**1,432 pt) [*,130予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,979 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,435 pt) [*,**2予約]  12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**1,092 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(**2,751 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(***,831 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(**1,280 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/08/31 12/04 Upotte!! Vol.01
(***,496 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,766 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,316 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,690 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/08/24 12/04 Saint Seiya Omega 1
(***,266 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,384 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,500 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,425 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,190 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,222 pt) [*,**5予約]  12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,130 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*15,203 pt) [*,134予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】 [Blu-ray]
(*45,378 pt) [*,268予約] 12/08/22 「Nisemonogatari」Dai go-kan/Tsuki hi fenikkusu (shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,397 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 Star Wars: The Clone Wars <Force Season> Complete Box (3 Disc)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,761 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/08/22 Gintama Sakura Matsuri 2011(Kari) [DVD]
(**8,876 pt) [*,*44予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**6,659 pt) [*,*73予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(*13,034 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/05 Kiki's Delivery Service [Blu-ray]
(**4,429 pt) [*,187予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,400 pt) [*,*42予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [DVD]
(*13,242 pt) [*,135予約] 12/08/22 Persona 4: The Animation 10【Limited Edition】[DVD]
(**6,305 pt) [*,*82予約] 12/08/24 Kuroko no Basket 2 [Blu-ray]
(*36,450 pt) [*,205予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,599 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/08/24 ONE PIECE　Log Collection  “FRANKY” （Limited Edition） [DVD]
(**9,958 pt) [*,*69予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,094 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/08/24 ONE PIECE　Log Collection “THRILLER BARK” （Limited Edition） [DVD]
(*12,086 pt) [*,*81予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,688 pt) [*,131予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**6,515 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,723 pt) [*,122予約] 13/02/06 TARI TARI 6 [Blu-ray]
(**2,677 pt) [*,126予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(**2,705 pt) [*,123予約] 13/01/09 TARI TARI 5 [Blu-ray]
(**4,989 pt) [*,*13予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,340 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray & CD 08/20/12-08/26/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 16,907 *,*16,907 One Piece Log Collection "Franky"
*2, 15,945 *,*15,945 One Piece Log Collection "Thriller Bark"
*3, *9,237 *,**9,237 Persona 4 The Animation vol.10 Limited Edition
*4, *8,236 *,**8,235 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*5, *7,051 *,**7,051 Nisemonogatari vol.5 Limited Edition
*6, *4,621 *,**4,621 New Prince of Tennis vol.3
*7, *3,023 *,**3,023 Inu x Boku SS vol.6 Limited Edition
*8, *2,322 *,**2,322 Rurouni Kenshin: Shin Kyoto Hen vol.2
*9, *1,993 *,**1,993 Bleach Shingami Daiko Shoshitsu Hen vol.1
10, *1,459 1,155,978 My Neighbor Totoro
11, *1,448 *,**1,448 Tsuritama vol.3 Limited Edition
12, *1,169 *,**1,169 Guilty Crown vol.8 Limited Edition
13, *1,147 *,*17,965 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
14, *1,083 *,**1,083 Hiiro no Kakera vol.3
15, *1,059 *,**1,059 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.3 Limited Edition
16, **,958 *,***,958 Shirokuma Cafe vol.2
17, **,921 *,*55,251 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
18, **,912 *,***,912 Smile Precure! vol.3

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 46,304 46,304 Nisemonogatari vol.5 Limited Edition
*2, 25,522 25,522 Persona 4 The Animation vol.10 Limited Edition
*3, *7,082 *7,082 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*4, *5,641 *5,641 Ano Natsu de Matteru vol.6 Limited Edition
*5, *5,107 *5,107 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.3 Limited Edition
*6, *4,445 *4,445 Guilty Crown vol.8 Limited Edition
*7, *4,335 *4,335 Hidamari Sketch x 365 Blu-ray Box
*8, *3,998 *3,998 Rurouni Kenshin: Shin Kyoto Hen vol.2
*9, *3,963 *3,963 Inu x Boku SS vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *3,498 *3,498 Eureka Seven AO vol.3 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*9, 14,440 14,440 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Idol Song Reji & Ai
10, 10,303 10,303 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru! "Choose me Darling"
11, 10,219 37,731 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Aru Tameni"
13, *9,619 *9,619 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "forget-me-not~Wasurenagusa~"
16, *7,259 58,348 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
17, *6,614 36,256 Kagero Project "Children Record"
20, *4,842 *4,842 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "signs ~Sakugetsu Ichiya~"
29, *3,393 22,940 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Hohoemi no Plumage"
30, *3,273 *3,273 Hyouka "Kimi ni Matsuwaru Mistery"
31, *2,936 96,624 Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha: The Movie 2nd A's "Bright Stream"
36, *2,684 *2,684 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II Character Song vol.5 Marga
38, *2,671 14,168 Moyashimon Returns "Wake Up"
41, *2,444 18,674 Detective Conan "Koi ni Koi Shite"
43, *2,398 *8,450 Joshiraku "Oato ga Yoroshikutte…Yo!"
45, *2,229 *2,229 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi. "Love Letter From Nanika?"
```

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 08/27/12-09/02/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 4,094 *,*21,001 One Piece Log Collection "Franky"
*2, 3,866 *,*19,811 One Piece Log Collection "Thriller Bark"
*3, 2,646 *,*10,882 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*4, 2,241 *,**2,241 Highschool DxD vol.6
*5, 2,107 *,**2,107 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.6
*6, 1,652 *,**1,652 Accel World vol.2 Limited Edition
*7, 1,384 *,**1,384 Brave 10 vol.6
*8, 1,378 1,157,356 My Neighbor Totoro
*9, 1,318 *,**1,318 Aquarion Evol vol.5
10, 1,313 *,**1,313 Sengoku Collection vol.5
11, 1,230 *,**5,851 New Prince of Tennis vol.3
12, 1,182 *,*10,419 Persona 4 The Animation vol.10 Limited Edition
13, 1,112 *,**1,112 Hyouka vol.3 Limited Edition
14, 1,037 *,**1,037 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.3
15, 1,030 *,**1,030 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.6 Limited Edition
16, *,979 *,**8,030 Nisemonogatari vol.5 Limited Edition
17, *,854 *,*18,819 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
18, *,835 *,905,850 Gake no Ue no Ponyo
19, *,817 *,***,817 Beelzebub vol.15
20, *,795 *,**3,818 Inu x Boku SS vol.6 Limited Edition
21, *,792 *,***,792 Poyopoyo Kansatsu Nikki vol.2 Special Edition
22, *,766 *,*56,017 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 7,586 *7,586 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai vol.6
*2, 7,035 *7,035 Hyouka vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, 6,940 *6,940 Accel World vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, 6,614 *6,614 Highschool DxD vol.6
*5, 5,184 *5,184 Senki Zesshou Symphogear vol.6 Limited Edition
*6, 4,416 *4,416 Aquarion Evol vol.5
*7, 3,851 50,155 Nisemonogatari vol.5 Limited Edition
*8, 3,178 *3,178 Jormungand vol.3 Limited Edition
*9, 2,323 *2,323 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.3
10, 2,308 27,830 Persona 4 The Animation vol.10 Limited Edition
11, 2,071 *2,071 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead vol.4
12, 1,956 *1,956 Another vol.6 Limited Edition
13, 1,858 *8,940 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
14, 1,850 *1,850 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.1 Limited Edition
15, 1,817 *1,817 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia vol.3

[B]Single CD[/B]
*7, 20,500 20,500 Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden "Go! Go! Here We Go! Rock Lee"
*9, 16,625 16,625 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.2 Tetsuya & Ryota
12, 13,282 13,282 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.1 Tetsuya & Taiga
14, 12,649 12,649 Hatsune Miku "Odds & Ends" "Sky of Beginning"
20, *8,038 45,769 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Aru Tameni"
21, *7,066 *7,066 Hatsune Miku "Weekender Girl" "fake doll"
24, *5,483 *5,483 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
26, *5,064 *5,064 New Prince of Tennis "one two three it's all right!"
27, *4,787 *4,787 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed Remaster "Distance"
28, *4,625 *4,625 Natsuyuki Rendezvous "See You"
30, *4,163 40,419 Kagero Project "Children Record"
37, *3,241 *3,241 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.5 Ayano
38, *3,101 *3,101 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.6 Chitose
48, *1,975 11,594 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "forget-me-not~Wasurenagusa~"
50, *1,807 *1,807 Tantei Opera Milky Holmes game "Prologue wa Ashitairo" "Bye Bye Yell!"
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2012)

*Pre-orders*


```
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,169 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,722 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**1,810 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(**1,106 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,565 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,875 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(***,680 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(***,656 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,003 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,804 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(***,282 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,688 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,586 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,490 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,491 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,487 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,321 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,*75 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,345 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(***,291 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,245 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,350 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,194 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,*96 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*12,187 pt) [*,410予約] 12/09/05 12/07 TARI TARI 1
(*14,025 pt) [*,213予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(*26,146 pt) [*,189予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(*19,177 pt) [*,122予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,991 pt) [*,*70予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (1)
(**2,787 pt) [*,253予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(**3,316 pt) [*,146予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,494 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,735 pt) [*,118予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,836 pt) [*,146予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**1,280 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,697 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/05 12/07 Moyashimon Returns Vol.1
(**1,562 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,752 pt) [*,*38予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(***,719 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,275 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,949 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,546 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**2,876 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(**1,028 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,589 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,490 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,401 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,268 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,249 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,152 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(**4,488 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/11/22 TIGER & BUNNY THE LIVE [Blu-ray]
(**6,856 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*10,812 pt) [*,106予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(**6,249 pt) [*,238予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Special Collector’s Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,766 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/09/28 Hyouka Vol.04 [Blu-ray]
(**1,159 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/22 TIGER & BUNNY THE LIVE [DVD]
(**6,733 pt) [*,*64予約] 12/09/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER Blu-ray BOX 3 (Limited Edition)
(**5,757 pt) [*,*59予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
(*13,135 pt) [*,*90予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,939 pt) [*,341予約] 12/09/05 Mōretsu Pirates 7 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(**6,216 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [DVD]
(**3,579 pt) [*,156予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**7,433 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*37,998 pt) [*,212予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,435 pt) [*,151予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(**5,861 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,472 pt) [*,145予約] 13/02/06 TARI TARI 6 [Blu-ray]
(**3,448 pt) [*,146予約] 13/01/09 TARI TARI 5 [Blu-ray]
(**6,381 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/09/05 Inazuma Eleven DVD-BOX2 「Kyoui no shinrya ku sha-hen」 <Limited Edition>
(**3,257 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/09/26 「Hidamari Sketch」Fan Disk/Mousugu!「Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb」 [Blu-ray]
(*11,099 pt) [*,*77予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,723 pt) [*,*56予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(*10,057 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 09/03/12-09/09/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, *,**3,132 *,**3,132 Inazuma Eleven DVD Box vol.2
*2, *,**2,181 *,**2,181 One Piece 14th Season vol.12
*3, *,**1,279 *,**1,279 Naruto: Shippuuden Special Shukumei no Futari Limited Edition
*4, *,**1,210 1,158,566 My Neighbor Totoro
*5, *,**1,203 *,*22,204 One Piece Log Collection "Franky"
*6, *,**1,197 *,*12,079 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*7, *,**1,094 *,*20,905 One Piece Log Collection "Thriller Bark"
*8, *,***,994 *,***,994 AKB0048 vol.3
*9, *,***,919 *,***,919 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *,***,907 *,***,907 Moyashimon Returns vol.1
11, *,***,877 *,***,877 Amagami SS+ plus vol.6
12, *,***,799 *,***,799 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.1
13, *,***,786 *,***,786 Acchi Kocchi vol.4
14, *,***,590 *,*19,409 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
15, *,***,577 *,906,427 Gake no Ue no Ponyo
16, *,***,562 *,*56,579 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
17, *,***,509 *,488,261 Majo no Takkyuubin

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 7,758 **7,758 Tari Tari vol.1
*2, 6,773 **6,773 Mouretsu Pirates vol.7 Limited Edition
*3, 3,479 **3,479 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.1
*4, 3,157 **3,157 Amagami SS+ plus vol.6
*5, 2,942 **2,942 AKB0048 vol.3
*6, 1,459 **1,459 Acchi Kocchi vol.4
*7, 1,303 **8,338 Hyouka vol.3 Limited Edition
*8, 1,220 **1,220 Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou vol.6 Limited Edition
*9, 1,132 *10,072 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
10, *,993 ***,993 Moyashimon Returns vol.1

[B]Single CD[/B]
*6, *,*34,478 *,*34,478 Joshiraku "Nippon Egao Hyakkei"
*9, *,*14,245 *,*14,245 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Idol Song Ranmaru & Camus
12, *,**9,743 *,**9,743 Eureka Seven AO "Blazblue"
14, *,**8,654 *,**8,654 Kaji Yuki "Hello!"
20, *,**6,995 *,*52,764 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
22, *,**5,800 *,**5,800 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Aurora"
24, *,**5,320 *,**5,320 Smile Precure! "Mankai*Smile!" "Warau Waraeba Waraou♪"
27, *,**4,167 *,*20,792 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.2 Tetsuya & Ryota
32, *,**3,584 *,*67,415 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
33, *,**3,393 *,*16,042 Hatsune Miku "Odds & Ends" "Sky of Beginning"
43, *,**2,667 *,*15,949 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.1 Tetsuya & Taiga
44, *,**2,551 *,*42,970 Kagero Project "Children Code"
45, *,**2,444 *,*22,944 Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden "Go! Go! Here We Go! Rock Lee"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 20,524 Kuroko no Basket
*2, 10,424 Accel World
*3, *9,455 Hyouka
*4, *9,200 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
11, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
12, *3,499 Jormungand
13, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
14, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
15, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
16, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
17, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
18, *2,037 Sakamichi no Apollon
19, *1,487 Sankarea
20, *1,133 Shirokuma Cafe
21, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
22, **,612 Zetman

Out of the rankings
Medaka Box
Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan
Medaka Box
Saint Seiya Omega
Ginga e Kickoff!!

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,441 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,750 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,233 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,843 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(**1,097 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,949 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,772 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(***,662 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,544 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,320 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,551 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,744 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,534 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,263 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,*80 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,350 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,626 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,314 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,209 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,364 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,101 pt) [*,**0予約]  12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*17,882 pt) [*,252予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(*27,678 pt) [*,203予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(*20,105 pt) [*,135予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,253 pt) [*,283予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(**3,700 pt) [*,160予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,658 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(**2,751 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,917 pt) [*,121予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,170 pt) [*,162予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**1,429 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,868 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(**2,962 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(**1,679 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,820 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,614 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**1,359 pt) [*,*21予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(**1,046 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,111 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,473 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,265 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,528 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,281 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,159 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*11,742 pt) [*,*59予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*13,312 pt) [*,129予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(*27,678 pt) [*,203予約] 12/09/19 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(**7,568 pt) [*,283予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Special Collector’s Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,913 pt) [*,*35予約] 13/02/22 Kuroko no Basket 8 [Blu-ray]
(*10,808 pt) [*,*67予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(*38,636 pt) [*,220予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,238 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/22 TIGER & BUNNY THE LIVE [Blu-ray]
(**6,976 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [DVD]
(**1,387 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/10/10 The Five Star Stories【Special Edition Limited】[Blu-ray]
(**6,507 pt) [*,*39予約] 12/09/28 Hyouka Vol.04 [Blu-ray]
(**2,974 pt) [*,*10予約] 13/02/22 Kuroko no Basket 8 [DVD]
(**5,289 pt) [*,*64予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(*13,765 pt) [*,*99予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,125 pt) [*,*67予約] 12/09/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER Blu-ray BOX 3 (Limited Edition)
(**6,312 pt) [*,*61予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
(*11,557 pt) [*,*85予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,875 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/10/03  Oda Nobuna no Yabō (2) [Blu-ray]
(**5,485 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(***,349 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21  Sentō Yōsei Yukikaze Blu-ray Disc Box (Standard Edition)
(**3,802 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/09/26 「Hidamari Sketch」Fan Disk/Mousugu!「Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb」 [Blu-ray]
(**4,025 pt) [*,174予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(*22,773 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(*14,928 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/05 Kiki's Delivery Service [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 18, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 09/10/12-09/16/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 1,012 1,159,578 My Neighbor Totoro
*2, *,658 *,*12,737 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*3, *,567 *,*22,771 One Piece Log Collection "Franky"
*4, *,499 *,*21,404 One Piece Log Collection "Thriller Bark"
*5, *,491 *,*19,900 Summer Wars
*6, *,475 *,*57,054 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
*7, *,400 *,488,661 Majo no Takkyuubin
*8, *,369 *,906,796 Gake no Ue no Ponyo
*9, *,308 2,376,541 Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi
10, *,291 *,**3,423 Inazuma Eleven DVD Box vol.2
11, *,282 *,*12,854 Kuroko no Basket vol.1
12, *,282 *,756,109 Tenkuu no Shiro Laputa

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 1,002 *8,760 Tari Tari vol.1
*2, *,574 *4,053 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.1
*3, *,409 10,481 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
*4, *,399 51,341 Nisemonogatari vol.5 Limited Edition
*5, *,359 *7,132 Mouretsu Pirates vol.7 Limited Edition
*6, *,335 *8,673 Hyouka vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *,333 *3,275 AKB0048 vol.3
*8, *,329 28,719 Persona 4 The Animation vol.10 Limited Edition
*9, *,282 *7,826 Accel World vol.2 Limited Edition
10, *,253 10,073 Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo Reprint Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
10, 10,049 10,049 Taketatsu Ayana "♪ no Kuni no Alice"
12, *8,529 *8,529 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.6 Junpei
13, *8,027 *8,027 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.7 Shun
16, *6,222 40,700 Joshiraku "Nippon Egao Hyakkei"
17, *5,971 *5,971 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.8 Shinji
18, *5,818 58,582 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
30, *3,245 70,660 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
33, *2,606 18,648 Hatsune Miku "Odds & Ends" "Sky of Beginning"
35, *2,454 16,699 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Idol Song Ranmaru & Camus
36, *2,414 12,157 Eureka Seven AO "Brazblue"
39, *2,131 22,923 Kuroko no Basket Duet Series vol.2 Tetsuya & Ryota
43, *1,881 44,851 Kagero Project "Children Code"
46, *1,795 *7,595 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE "Aurora"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(***,961 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,015 pt) [*,*56予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,952 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(**1,252 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,892 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ DVD-BOX
(**1,405 pt) [*,*20予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,779 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,099 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,814 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,607 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,674 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,619 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,397 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,652 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,227 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,*89 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,304 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,348 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,376 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1
(***,385 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,108 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*32,685 pt) [*,237予約] 12/09/19 12/04 『Fate/Zero』 Blu-ray Disc Box II [Blu-ray]
(*29,124 pt) [*,297予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**4,334 pt) [*,332予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.1
(**4,501 pt) [*,177予約] 12/09/19 12/07 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(*21,567 pt) [*,149予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,545 pt) [*,188予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**5,158 pt) [*,127予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,051 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,706 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,060 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/09/19 12/04 Lupin III ~Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna~ BD-BOX
(**1,175 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Binbogami ga! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,987 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,809 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/09/21 12/07 Rinne no Lagrange season2 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,888 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(**1,206 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(**2,014 pt) [*,*45予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(***,678 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**1,448 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,561 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,559 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,289 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,292 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,167 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(**7,200 pt) [*,*15予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(**2,414 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*17,040 pt) [*,*90予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*17,234 pt) [*,158予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(*39,558 pt) [*,235予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,137 pt) [*,*66予約] 12/10/17 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,710 pt) [*,309予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Special Collector’s Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,269 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/09/28 Hyouka Vol.04 [Blu-ray]
(**7,685 pt) [*,*75予約] 12/09/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER Blu-ray BOX 3 (Limited Edition)
(**7,964 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [DVD]
(**1,989 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/11/21 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,390 pt) [*,100予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*11,364 pt) [*,*70予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**1,911 pt) [*,131予約] 12/11/21 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(**6,928 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
(**1,895 pt) [*,116予約] 13/01/16 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.5 [Blu-ray]
(**1,896 pt) [*,124予約] 12/12/19 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.4 [Blu-ray]
(**1,879 pt) [*,116予約] 13/02/20 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.6 [Blu-ray]
(*12,066 pt) [*,*87予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,896 pt) [*,*73予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(**4,319 pt) [*,*67予約] 12/09/26 「Hidamari Sketch」Fan Disk/Mousugu!「Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb」 [Blu-ray]
(*10,080 pt) [*,*28予約] 12/09/26 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Add On Disc [Blu-ray]
(**3,700 pt) [*,116予約] 12/09/19 Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A Vol.4 [Blu-ray]
(**2,339 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/10/03 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (2) [Blu-ray]
(**1,892 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/19 Sengoku Collection Vol.06 [DVD]
(**6,213 pt) [*,*35予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [DVD]
(*23,242 pt) [*,*60予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**6,917 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/22 TIGER & BUNNY THE LIVE [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 25, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 09/17/12-09/23/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 7,654 *,**7,654 Kuroko no Basket vol.3
*2, 1,893 *,**1,893 Futari wa Precure Splash Star DVD Box vol.1
*4, 1,469 *,**1,469 Sengoku Collection vol.6
*5, 1,404 *,**1,404 Lupin the Third: Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna DVD Box
*6, 1,342 *,**1,342 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.1
*9, *,958 1,160,536 My Neighbor Totoro
10, *,941 *,***,941 Hiiro no Kakera vol.4
11, *,831 *,***,831 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.14
12, *,788 *,***,788 Smile Precure! vol.4
13, *,758 *,***,758 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.1
20, *,543 *,***,543 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit-hen vol.2
21, *,505 *,***,505 Fukkoku! Toei Manga Matsuri 1970 Summer
22, *,465 *,***,465 Mobile Suit Gundam AGE vol.8
23, *,457 *,*13,194 Kuroko no Basket vol.2
24, *,446 *,*57,500 Kokurikozaka Kara Standard Edition
25, *,440 *,*20,340 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
27, *,405 *,*23,176 One Piece Log Collection "Franky"
29, *,389 *,***,389 Ginga e Kickoff!! vol.3
30, *,387 *,489,048 Majo no Takkyuubin

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, *41,121 *41,121 Fate/Zero 2nd Season Blu-ray Box
*2, *17,825 *17,825 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, *10,078 *10,078 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed HD Remaster Blu-ray Box vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, **7,130 **7,130 Kuroko no Basket vol.3
*5, **6,386 **6,386 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.1
*6, **4,376 **4,376 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.4
*7, **4,118 **4,118 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.1
*8, **3,159 **3,159 Eureka Seven AO vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, **2,802 **2,802 Lupin the Third: Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna Blu-ray Box
10, **2,093 **2,093 Saki Blu-ray Box Standard Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*8, 11,484 *11,484 Tiger & Bunny Movie 1: The Beginning "Linear Blue wo Kikinagara"
13, *6,375 *64,957 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
17, *3,920 **3,920 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.7 Sakurako
18, *3,868 **3,868 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Character Song vol.8 Himawari
26, *2,766 *43,466 Joshiraku "Nippon Egao Hyakkei"
28, *2,523 *73,183 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
34, *2,036 *10,565 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.6 Junpei
35, *2,006 *10,033 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.7 Shun
37, *1,848 *46,699 Kagero Project "Children Code"
38, *1,777 **1,777 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed "Akatsuki no Kuruma" "Mizu no Akashi" ReTracks
44, *1,461 *20,109 Hatsune Miku "Odds & Ends" "Sky of Beginning"
47, *1,413 *11,462 Taketatsu Ayana "♪ no Kuni no Alice"
48, *1,402 *24,325 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Sereis vol.2 Tetsuya & Ryota
49, *1,330 **7,301 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.8 Shinji

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 41,121 Fate/Zero 2nd Season
*2, 17,825 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*3, *8,760 Tari Tari
*4, *7,728 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*5, *4,876 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*6, *4,852 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*7, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**3,366 pt) [*,*59予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,617 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,315 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(**1,444 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,929 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,815 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,920 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,701 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,672 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,470 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(***,381 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1
(***,351 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,699 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1
(***,405 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1
(***,*98 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,252 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou
(***,124 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*31,488 pt) [*,314予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**3,147 pt) [*,226予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Joshiraku 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**3,397 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/09/26 12/07 DOG DAYS’ 1 (Limited Edition)
(**5,546 pt) [*,140予約] 12/09/28 12/07 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,985 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Campione! - Matsuro Wanu Kamigami to Kami Koroshi no Maō 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,766 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/09/26 12/04 Uchū Kyōdai 1 Blu-ray DISC BOX 1
(**1,064 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imōto ga Iru! Vol.1
(**1,182 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,142 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Kokoro Connect  Hito randamu jou (Limited Edition)
(**1,348 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hagure Yūsha no Aestetica Vol.1
(***,662 pt) [*,*35予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Chōyaku Hyakunin Isshu: Uta Koi Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,572 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Dakara Boku-ha, H ga Dekinai. Vol.1  < Limited Edition >
(***,606 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/09/26 12/07 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.1 <Limited Edition>
(***,307 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,178 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,306 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/09/26 12/07 La storia della Arcana Famiglia 1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*14,367 pt) [*,*24予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(**5,812 pt) [*,*28予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,784 pt) [*,334予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Special Collector’s Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,147 pt) [*,*91予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(**2,749 pt) [*,*13予約] 13/01/29 true tears Blu-ray Box
(*15,828 pt) [*,114予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,647 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [DVD]
(*18,520 pt) [*,104予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,299 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/09/28 Hyouka Vol.04 [Blu-ray]
(*40,595 pt) [*,249予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*18,647 pt) [*,169予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(***,867 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/05 Berserk Golden Age Arc II: The Battle for Doldrey [Blu-ray]
(*13,013 pt) [*,*94予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,920 pt) [*,*76予約] 12/09/26 「Hidamari Sketch」Fan Disk/Mousugu!「Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb」 [Blu-ray]
(**4,217 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [Blu-ray]
(**3,810 pt) [*,243予約] 12/10/17 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.2
(*10,562 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/09/26 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Add On Disc [Blu-ray]
(**2,813 pt) [*,*46予約] 12/10/03 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (2) [Blu-ray]
(*11,846 pt) [*,*77予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**5,409 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/09/26 Accel World 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,102 pt) [*,*48予約] 13/02/22 Kuroko no Basket 8 [Blu-ray]
(**3,802 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket 6 [Blu-ray]
(**2,137 pt) [*,*66予約] 12/10/17 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,964 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [DVD]
(**1,989 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/11/21 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,911 pt) [*,131予約] 12/11/21 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(**6,928 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/09/21 Kuroko no Basket 3 [Blu-ray]
(**1,895 pt) [*,116予約] 13/01/16 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.5 [Blu-ray]
(**1,896 pt) [*,124予約] 12/12/19 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.4 [Blu-ray]
(**1,879 pt) [*,116予約] 13/02/20 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.6 [Blu-ray]
(**4,798 pt) [*,198予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**4,192 pt) [*,*15予約] 13/02/22 Kuroko no Basket 8 [DVD]
(***,430 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**4,453 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [DVD]
(**3,364 pt) [*,*40予約] 13/03/22 Kuroko no Basket 9 [Blu-ray]
(**3,409 pt) [*,*40予約] 13/01/29 Kuroko no Basket 7 [Blu-ray]
(**5,631 pt) [*,*59予約] 12/12/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER BOX 4 (Limited Edition)<Final Volume>
(**3,968 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket 6 [DVD]
(**2,918 pt) [*,*76予約] 12/10/17 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,751 pt) [*,*30予約] 12/11/07 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (3) [Blu-ray]
(**4,439 pt) [*,185予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 09/24/12-09/30/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 3,719 *,**3,719 Inu x Boku SS vol.7 Limited Edition
*2, 3,536 *,**3,536 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, 3,156 *,*10,810 Kuroko no Basket vol.3
*4, 2,530 *,**2,530 Dog Days' vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, 2,337 *,**2,337 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai: Add-on Disc
*6, 2,228 *,**2,228 Arcana Famiglia vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, 2,069 *,**2,069 Bleach Shingami Daiko Shoshitsu Hen vol.2
*8, 1,478 *,**1,478 Accel World vol.3 Limited Edition
*9, 1,464 *,**1,464 Tsuritama vol.4 Limited Edition
10, 1,338 *,**1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi. vol.1 Limited Edition
11, 1,321 *,**1,321 Guilty Crown vol.9 Limited Edition
12, 1,208 *,**1,208 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.1 Limited Edition
13, 1,196 *,**1,196 Aquarion Evol vol.6
14, 1,110 *,**1,110 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.1 Limited Edition
15, 1,091 *,**1,091 Hyouka vol.4 Limited Edition
16, 1,085 *,**1,085 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.4 Limited Edition
17, 1,035 *,**1,035 Shirokuma Cafe vol.3
18, 1,018 *,**1,018 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.4
19, 1,007 *,**1,007 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate vol.1 Limited Edition
20, *,905 *,***,905 AKB0048 vol.4
21, *,805 *,***,805 Beelzebub vol.16
22, *,765 1,161,301 Tonari no Totoro
23, *,747 *,***,747 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru! vol.1
24, *,685 *,***,685 Kimi to Boku. 2 vol.4 Limited Edition
25, *,682 *,***,682 Joshiraku vol.1 Limited Edition
26, *,669 *,***,669 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 9,211 *9,211 Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai: Add-on Disc
*2, 7,082 *7,082 Hyouka vol.4 Limited Edition
*3, 6,666 *6,666 Dog Days' vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, 6,601 *6,601 Accel World vol.3 Limited Edition
*5, 5,312 *5,312 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, 5,131 *5,131 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb Fan Disc
*7, 4,880 *4,880 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.4 Limited Edition
*8, 4,567 *4,567 Guilty Crown vol.9 Limited Edition
*9, 4,330 *4,330 Inu x Boku SS vol.7 Limited Edition
10, 4,024 *4,024 Aquarion Evol vol.6
11, 3,732 44,853 Fate/Zero 2nd Season
12, 3,539 *3,539 Joshiraku vol.1 Limited Edition
13, 3,351 21,176 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.1 Limited Edition
14, 3,068 *3,068 Jormungand vol.4 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*3, 24,886 24,886 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.3 Shintaro & Kazunari
*4, 17,173 17,173 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Duet CD Reiji & Ranmaru, Ai & Camus
*9, *9,407 *9,407 Ono Daisuke "Lunar Maria"
16, *3,697 15,181 Tiger & Bunny Movie 1: The Beginning "Linear Blue wo Kikinagara"
17, *3,655 68,612 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
18, *3,595 *3,595 Sengoku Collection "Darling to Madonna"
23, *3,039 *3,039 Tiger & Bunny Movie 1: The Beginning "Earth Diver"
35, *1,886 75,069 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
36, *1,875 *1,875 Mardock Scramble: The Third Exhaust "Tsubasa"
37, *1,850 45,316 Joshiraku "Nippon Egao Hyakkei"
45, *1,524 25,849 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Sereis vol.2 Tetsuya & Ryota
49, *1,403 48,102 Kagero Project "Children Record"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 21,176 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*2, *9,196 Dog Days'
*3, *8,760 Tari Tari
*4, *7,728 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*5, *6,422 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*6, *4,876 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*7, *4,852 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*8, *4,221 Joshiraku
*9, *3,719 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
10, *2,228 Arcana Famiglia (without Blu-ray)
11, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
12, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
13, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
14, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
15, *1,282 Upotte!!
16, *1,208 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou (without Blu-ray)
17, *1,007 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate (without Blu-ray)
18, **,747 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru! (without Blu-ray)
19, **,669 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica (without Blu-ray)

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Sales Rankings for Spring 2012[/B] (the first volumes)
*1, 44,853 Fate/Zero 2nd Season
*2, 21,997 Kuroko no Basket
*3, 10,424 Accel World
*2, *9,455 Hyouka
*4, *9,200 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
*5, *7,990 AKB0048
*6, *6,966 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A
*7, *4,887 Eureka Seven AO
*8, *4,698 Natsuiro Kiseki
*9, *4,494 Tsuritama
10, *4,206 Lupin the Third: Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna
11, *3,759 Queen's Blade: Rebellion
12, *3,588 Nazo no Kanojo X
13, *3,499 Jormungand
14, *3,302 Sengoku Collection
15, *3,192 Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? of the Dead
16, *2,520 Acchi Kocchi
17, *2,180 Hiiro no Kakera
18, *2,059 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
19, *2,037 Sakamichi no Apollon
20, *1,487 Sankarea
21, *1,282 Upotte!!
20, *1,133 Shirokuma Cafe
21, **,882 Kimi to Boku. 2
22, **,785 Medaka Box (vol.2)
23, **,612 Zetman
24, **,389 Ginga e Kickoff!! (vol.3)

Out of the rankings
Shining Hearts: Shiawase no Pan
Ozma
Saint Seiya Omega

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**3,685 pt) [*,*60予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,*23 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,*17 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,147 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉 
(***,384 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,*92 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,105 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,141 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*91 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01
(***,*26 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,*10 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,274 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2
(***,*21 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*32,933 pt) [*,329予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,863 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**2,253 pt) [*,*47予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2 (Limited Edition)
(***,*17 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,334 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*44 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,*27 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,140 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,190 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*36 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,*31 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】

Others
(**7,052 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(***,431 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/28 Hellsing Ultimate X 〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(*17,186 pt) [*,*28予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(*11,374 pt) [*,369予約] 12/10/03 TARI TARI 2 (Special Collector’s Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,711 pt) [*,*35予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*19,490 pt) [*,176予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray Disc)
(*16,976 pt) [*,125予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*41,688 pt) [*,261予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,211 pt) [*,*39予約] 12/10/26 Hyouka Vol.05 [Blu-ray]
(**2,046 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/05 Berserk Golden Age Arc II: The Battle for Doldrey [Blu-ray]
(*19,384 pt) [*,109予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,123 pt) [*,103予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(**5,364 pt) [*,214予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**3,335 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/10/03 Oda Nobuna no Yabō (2) [Blu-ray]
(**8,983 pt) [*,*55予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [DVD]
(**4,921 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [Blu-ray]
(**3,365 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/29 true tears Blu-ray Box
(**2,692 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/10/10 The Five Star Stories【Special Limited Edition】[Blu-ray]
(***,135 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/28 Hellsing Ultimate X 〈Limited Edition〉 [DVD]
(*13,664 pt) [*,*99予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,401 pt) [*,261予約] 12/10/17 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.2
(**2,137 pt) [*,128予約] 12/10/24 Joshiraku 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,771 pt) [*,*41予約] 13/03/22 Kuroko no Basket 9 [Blu-ray]
(**5,217 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [DVD]
(*24,143 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 9, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 10/01/12-10/07/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,146 *,**2,146 One Piece 14th Season vol.13
*2, 1,395 *,**1,395 Naruto: Shippuuden Kyubi Shoaku to Inga naru Kaiko no Sho vol.1
*3, *,780 *,***,780 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.2
*4, *,751 *,***,751 Amagami SS+ plus vol.7
*5, *,748 *,***,748 Acchi Kocchi vol.5
*6, *,743 1,162,044 Tonari no Totoro
*7, *,733 *,***,733 Moyashimon Returns vol.2
*8, *,558 *,*11,368 Kuroko no Basket vol.3
*9, *,533 *,**4,252 Inu x Boku SS vol.7 Limited Edition
10, *,427 *,**3,963 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.1 Limited Edition
11, *,426 *,***,426 Fairy Tail vol.33
12, *,368 *,**2,898 Dog Days' vol.1 Limited Edition
13, *,349 *,**1,440 Hyouka vol.4 Limited Edition
14, *,326 *,***,326 Major: World Series
15, *,306 *,*21,074 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
16, *,300 *,**2,528 Arcana Famiglia vol.1 Limited Edition
17, *,300 *,489,675 Majo no Takkyuubin

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 7,703 **7,703 Tari Tari vol.2
*2, 3,685 **3,685 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.2
*3, 2,695 **2,695 Amagami SS+ plus vol.7
*4, 1,422 **1,422 Acchi Kocchi vol.5
*5, 1,359 **8,441 Hyouka vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,852 **6,164 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, *,844 ***,844 Moyashimon Returns vol.2
*8, *,780 *21,956 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *,761 **7,427 Dog Days' vol.1 Limited Edition
10, *,749 **5,629 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.4 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
11, *,**4,003 *,*28,889 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.3 Shintaro & Kazunari
14, *,**3,261 *,**3,261 Tiger & Bunny Movie 1: The Beginning "Yakusoku"
23, *,**2,500 *,*71,112 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
27, *,**2,090 *,*19,263 Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji Love 1000% Duet CD Reiji & Ranmaru, Ai & Camus
34, *,**1,604 *,*16,785 Tiger & Bunny Movie 1: The Beginning "Linear Blue wo Kikinagara"
40, *,**1,388 *,*76,457 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
41, *,**1,369 *,*49,471 Kagero Project "Children Record"
47, *,**1,276 *,**3,151 Mardock Scramble: The Third Exhaust "Tsubasa"
48, *,**1,251 *,*46,567 Joshiraku "Nippon Egao Hyakkei"
50, *,**1,197 *,*10,604 Ono Daisuke "Lunar Maria"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 21,956 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*2, 10,325 Dog Days'
*3, *8,760 Tari Tari
*4, *7,728 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*5, *7,274 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*6, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
*6, *4,876 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *4,852 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *4,221 Joshiraku
10, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
11, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
12, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
13, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
14, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
15, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
16, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
17, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
18, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
19, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
20, *1,282 Upotte!!

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**1,013 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**4,069 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,361 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,134 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,112 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*57 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,**9 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,123 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,125 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,*39 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,*14 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,*34 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,*38 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,419 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,*30 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,*77 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,130 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,*47 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,294 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2
(***,112 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,166 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*25 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,*34 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(***,714 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(*34,294 pt) [*,348予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,948 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**1,136 pt) [*,**7予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,574 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,424 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,*46 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer (Limited Edition) 1
(***,284 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*29 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,*90 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,*77 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,245 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,*99 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(**2,363 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2 (Limited Edition)
(***,*80 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,*21 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,*10 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,369 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,219 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*58 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,*62 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,*51 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,*28 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(***,766 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,666 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/10/20 「Arata-naru Sekai」Complete Blu-ray Box
(*10,109 pt) [*,*50予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(***,485 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/01/30 Little Busters! 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,466 pt) [*,**7予約] 13/02/27 Little Busters! 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,112 pt) [*,*41予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,432 pt) [*,**7予約] 13/03/27 Little Busters! 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,398 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/04/24 Little Busters! 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,411 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/07/31 Little Busters! 8 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,373 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/05/29 Little Busters! 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,367 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/06/26 Little Busters! 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,369 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/08/28 Little Busters! 9 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,518 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/10/10 The Five Star Stories【Special Limited Edition】[Blu-ray]
(*18,889 pt) [*,*31予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(**6,439 pt) [*,246予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**9,574 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,751 pt) [*,*29予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,366 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/19 Elfen Lied Blu-ray BOX
(*20,443 pt) [*,187予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(*42,515 pt) [*,267予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*20,190 pt) [*,115予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,053 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/23 Gintama Yorinuki gin damashii-san onshiatā 2D shin sen gumi douran-hen (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**1,205 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/30 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.2〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**1,120 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/02/27 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.3〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(*17,890 pt) [*,135予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,064 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/04/24 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.5〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**1,067 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/03/27 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.4〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**1,053 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/05/29 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.6〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(***,877 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/02/27 Gintama Yorinuki gin damashii-san onshiatā 2D kabu ki machi shitennou-hen (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*24,708 pt) [*,*65予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**9,842 pt) [*,*62予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [DVD]
(**1,057 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/11/28 Hellsing Ultimate X 〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**6,848 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/10/26 Hyouka Vol.05 [Blu-ray]
(**2,717 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/05 Berserk Golden Age Arc II: The Battle for Doldrey [Blu-ray]
(**3,742 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/29 true tears Blu-ray Box
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 16, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 10/08/12-10/14/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, *,664 1,162,708 Tonari no Totoro
*2, *,580 *,***,580 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.2 Limited Edition
*3, *,317 *,*21,391 Summer Wars Reprint Edition
*4, *,296 *,*58,437 Kokurikozaka kara Standard Edition
*5, *,274 *,489,949 Majo no Takkyuubin
*6, *,270 *,**2,416 One Piece 14th Season vol.13
*7, *,265 *,*11,633 Kuroko no Basket vol.3
*8, *,245 *,**1,640 Naruto: Shippuuden Kyubi Shoaku to Inga naru Kaiko no Sho vol.1
*9, *,240 *,**9,180 Sore Ike! Anpanman Ongakukan

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 3,374 *3,374 Five Star Stories Discount Edition
*2, 1,552 *1,552 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.2 Limited Edition
*3, *,852 *8,555 Tari Tari vol.2
*4, *,424 *4,109 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.2
*5, *,336 *8,777 Hyouka vol.4 Limited Edition
*6, *,301 *6,143 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb Fan Disc
*7, *,298 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *,296 10,461 Tari Tari vol.1
*9, *,281 45,804 Fate/Zero 2nd Season Blu-ray Box
10, *,266 12,265 Mobile Suit Gundam Seed Remaster Blu-ray Box vol.3 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*3, *81,682 81,682 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
11, *6,969 *6,969 Btooom! "No pain, No game"
22, *2,194 31,083 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Duet Series vol.3 Shintaro & Kazunari
28, *1,862 72,974 Colorful "Boku ga Boku de Arutame Ni"
31, *1,611 *1,611 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit-hen Character Song vol.2 Toshiki
36, *1,418 *1,418 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit-hen Character Song vol.1 Aichi
41, *1,324 77,781 Sword Art Online "crossing field"
44, *1,251 50,722 Kagero Project "Children Record"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*2, 10,461 Tari Tari
*3, 10,325 Dog Days'
*4, *7,728 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*5, *7,274 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*6, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
*6, *4,876 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *4,852 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *4,221 Joshiraku
10, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
11, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
12, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
13, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
14, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
15, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
16, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
17, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
18, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
19, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
20, *1,282 Upotte!!

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,518 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**4,538 pt) [*,*69予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,557 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,283 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,220 pt) [*,*11予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,136 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,236 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*42 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,110 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,258 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,112 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,457 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,198 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,*49 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,*77 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,115 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,190 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,129 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*37 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,*68 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,*20 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,*41 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,*55 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,314 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2
(***,116 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*66 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,189 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*35,666 pt) [*,368予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**3,195 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**1,971 pt) [*,*61予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,763 pt) [*,*87予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,184 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,252 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer (Limited Edition) 1
(***,771 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,545 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,421 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,206 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,216 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,207 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,204 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,156 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(**2,445 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2 (Limited Edition)
(***,*40 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,*69 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*97 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,108 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,396 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/10/19 12/07 Natsuyuki Rendezvous Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*81 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,250 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*18 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,*62 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,*75 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1

Others
(**2,423 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(**6,160 pt) [*,*16予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**1,412 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/25 Toshokan Sensō: Kakumei no Tsubasa Blu-ray Special edition [Limited Edition]
(*25,458 pt) [*,*69予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**2,389 pt) [*,*14予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,318 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [DVD]
(*11,799 pt) [*,*57予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(*10,274 pt) [*,*49予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*10,744 pt) [*,*70予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [DVD]
(*21,281 pt) [*,193予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(*18,652 pt) [*,145予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,746 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/10/20 「Arata-naru Sekai」Complete Blu-ray Box
(*20,852 pt) [*,120予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,191 pt) [*,102予約] 12/10/17 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*19,913 pt) [*,*34予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(**4,641 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) (Regular) [Blu-ray]
(**7,188 pt) [*,261予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**5,253 pt) [*,280予約] 12/10/17 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita Vol.2
(**1,866 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/30 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.2〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**7,317 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/10/26 Hyouka Vol.05 [Blu-ray]
(**9,248 pt) [*,112予約] 12/10/26 Kuroko no Basket 4 [Blu-ray]
(**1,963 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/23 Gintama Yorinuki gin damashii-san onshiatā 2D shin sen gumi douran-hen (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**1,017 pt) [*,*55予約] 13/02/22 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,368 pt) [*,*27予約] 13/01/30 Little Busters! 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,959 pt) [*,*48予約] 13/03/29 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,636 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/02/27 BLOOD-C The Last Dark (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*43,241 pt) [*,276予約] 12/10/26 Strike Witches (movie) w/ diary at the front Major Mio Sakamoto drama CD (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*10,203 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,898 pt) [*,*43予約] 13/04/26 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,297 pt) [*,*26予約] 13/02/27 Little Busters! 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,861 pt) [*,*43予約] 13/06/28 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,845 pt) [*,*43予約] 13/07/26 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 23, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 10/15/12-10/21/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 1,853 *,**1,853 Futari wa Precure Splash Star DVD Box vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, 1,143 *,**1,143 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.2
*3, *,849 *,***,849 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.15
*4, *,757 *,***,757 Cardfight!! Vanguard vol.16
*5, *,723 *,***,723 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.2
*6, *,623 1,163,331 Tonari no Totoro
*7, *,524 *,***,524 Cardfight!! Vanguard: Asia Circuit-hen vol.3
*8, *,459 *,***,459 Sakamichi no Apollon vol.4
*9, *,450 *,***,450 Peeping Life The Perfect Explosion
10, *,373 *,***,373 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.5
11, *,296 *,490,245 Majo no Takkyuubin
12, *,253 *,*58,690 Kokurikozaka kara Standard Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 6,018 6,018 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.2
*2, 4,260 4,260 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.2
*3, 4,162 4,162 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.5
*4, 1,730 1,730 Arata naru Sekai Blu-ray Box Limited Edition
*5, 1,587 1,587 Sakamichi no Apollon vol.4
*6, 1,008 1,008 Mazinger Movies 1973 - 1976
*7, *,696 4,070 Five Star Stories Blu-ray Box
*8, *,356 *,356 Zetman vol.5
*9, *,302 *,302 Natsuyuki Rendezvous vol.1
10, *,300 1,852 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*4, *,*22,148 *,*22,148 Transformers Prime "Discord"
*9, *,*12,998 *,*51,904 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
11, *,**9,328 *,**9,328 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun "Q&A Recital"
16, *,**4,516 *,**4,516 Code:Breaker "Shiroi Karasu"
23, *,**2,935 *,**2,935 Busou Shinki "Taiyo no Sign"
24, *,**2,890 *,**2,890 Busou Shinki "Install x Dream"
25, *,**2,873 *,**2,873 Hiiro no Kakera 2nd Season "Takanaru"
36, *,**1,949 *,**1,949 Jormungand: Perfect Order "Under/Shaft"
46, *,**1,487 *,**8,456 Btooom! "No pain, No game"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*2, 10,461 Tari Tari
*3, 10,325 Dog Days'
*4, *8,461 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*5, *7,274 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*6, *5,700 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*7, *5,476 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*8, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
*9, *4,221 Joshiraku
10, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
11, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
12, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
13, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
14, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
15, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
16, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
17, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
18, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
19, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
20, *1,282 Upotte!!
21, **,510 Natsuyuki Rendezvous (DVD *,208)

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**4,014 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(***,466 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**5,301 pt) [*,*73予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(***,824 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,360 pt) [*,*17予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,327 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,241 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,204 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,159 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,*74 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,199 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,443 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,183 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,291 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,*87 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,243 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,*65 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,170 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,350 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,*63 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*89 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,272 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,121 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,*98 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,213 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,359 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2
(***,*90 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,122 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*14 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*64 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*34,156 pt) [*,389予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Sword Art Online 1【Limited Edition】
(**1,780 pt) [*,*66予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**2,141 pt) [*,139予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,688 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,375 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,675 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer (Limited Edition) 1
(**2,350 pt) [*,*69予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,248 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,418 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,923 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,001 pt) [*,*49予約] 12/10/24 12/07 Kokoro Connect Vol. 2 (Limited Edition)
(***,777 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,465 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,387 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,443 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,145 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,340 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,404 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,212 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,120 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,219 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,199 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,168 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,184 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*76 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,423 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*62 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,131 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(**1,345 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,981 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(***,482 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/23 Revolutionary Girl Utena Blu-ray BOX Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,547 pt) [*,*17予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,886 pt) [*,*22予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**1,725 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 Chō Seimeitai Transformers: Beast Wars Neo DVD SET
(**2,570 pt) [*,**7予約] 13/01/25 Toshokan Sensō: Kakumei no Tsubasa Blu-ray Special edition [Limited Edition]
(***,909 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/23 Beast Wars II Chō Seimeitai Transformers DVD SET
(*18,160 pt) [*,121予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*20,457 pt) [*,*38予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(*17,269 pt) [*,155予約] 12/10/26 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*23,509 pt) [*,*72予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(*14,147 pt) [*,*66予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**2,630 pt) [*,*89予約] 12/10/24 TV Anime「Yuruyuri」Live Event 2 ♪Singing in Nanamori (with a 60 page full-color booklet & Memorial Memorial postcards) (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,813 pt) [*,*54予約] 12/10/26 Hyouka Vol.05 [Blu-ray]
(**1,254 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/03/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (4) [Blu-ray]
(**1,369 pt) [*,*23予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(**1,280 pt) [*,*21予約] 13/02/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (3) [Blu-ray]
(**1,237 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/04/17 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (5) [Blu-ray]
(**1,221 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/05/15 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (6) [Blu-ray]
(**2,065 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/11/28 Hellsing Ultimate X 〈Limited Edition〉 [Blu-ray]
(**2,830 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 Gintama Yorinuki gin damashii-san onshiatā 2D shin sen gumi douran-hen (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**1,392 pt) [*,*77予約] 13/02/22 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,560 pt) [*,*92予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(***,347 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,222 pt) [*,267予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 30, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 10/22/12-10/28/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 10,872 10,872 Kuroko no Basket vol.4
*2, *6,844 *6,844 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, *4,227 *4,227 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
*4, *3,709 *3,709 New Prince of Tennis vol.4
*5, *3,263 *3,263 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *2,674 *2,674 Tales of Symphonia The Animation: Sekai Tougou-hen vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *1,958 *1,958 Dog Days' vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *1,927 *1,927 Bleach Shingami Daiko Shoshitsu Hen vol.3
*9, *1,801 *1,801 Marmalade Boy DVD Box
10, *1,715 *1,715 Arcana Famiglia vol.2 Limited Edition
11, *1,564 *1,564 Momo e no Tegami
12, *1,419 *1,419 Accel World vol.4 Limited Edition
13, *1,247 *1,247 Tsuritama vol.5 Limited Edition
14, *1,202 *1,202 Guilty Crown vol.10 Limited Edition
15, *1,081 *1,081 One Piece Jidaigeki Special
16, *1,070 *1,070 Aquarion Evol vol.7
17, *1,021 *1,021 Hiiro no Kakera vol.5
18, *1,018 *1,018 Hyouka vol.5 Limited Edition
19, **,982 **,982 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.5 Limited Edition
20, **,930 **,930 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.5
21, **,902 **,902 Shirokuma Cafe vol.4
22, **,862 **,862 Smile Precure! vol.5
23, **,811 **,811 Toriko & One Piece Collaboration
24, **,808 **,808 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.2 Limited Edition
25, **,768 **,768 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi. vol.2 Limited Edition
26, **,706 **,706 Joshiraku vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 29,757 29,757 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
*2, 27,326 27,326 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, 18,033 18,033 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, *9,176 *9,176 Kuroko no Basket vol.4
*5, *6,577 *6,577 Hyouka vol.5 Limited Edition
*6, *6,380 *6,380 Accel World vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, *5,525 *5,525 Dog Days' vol.2 Limited Edition
*8, *4,688 *4,688 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.5 Limited Edition
*9, *4,392 *4,392 Guilty Crown vol.10 Limited Edition
10, *4,235 *4,235 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.2 Limited Edition
11, *4,179 *4,179 (Yuru Yuri ♪♪ Live Event 2)
12, *3,774 *3,774 Aquarion Evol vol.7
13, *3,482 *3,482 Joshiraku vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*1, 54,559 54,559 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "Go to the top"
*4, 38,071 38,071 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 2: Eien no Monogatari "Hikari Furu"
*6, 13,171 13,171 Macross FB7: Ginga Rukon - Ore no Uta wo Kike! "Nyan Nyan Fire!! ~Totsugeki Planet Exposion" "Virgin Story"
*7, 11,832 11,832 Zetsuen no Tempest "happy endings"
*8, 11,306 11,306 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Sparkling Daydream"
10, *9,730 61,634 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
11, *9,103 *9,103 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne "Self Producer"
21, *4,660 *4,660 K "Kings"
22, *4,475 *4,475 To LOVE-Ru Darkness "Rakuen Project"
25, *4,008 *4,008 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb "Open☆Canvas"
27, *3,518 *3,518 Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru: Futari no Elder "Parade!"
31, *2,523 11,851 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun "Q&A Recital"
34, *2,293 *2,293 Chou-Jigen Game Neptune V "Shinjigen! Fotune Matarial"
35, *2,177 *2,177 Medaka Box Abnormal "Believe"
41, *1,905 *1,905 Girls und Panzer "Dream Riser"
43, *1,784 *1,784 Inazuma Eleven Go 2: Chrono Stone "Te wo Tsunago"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 34,170 Sword Art Online
*2, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*3, 10,461 Tari Tari
*4, 10,325 Dog Days'
*5, *8,461 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*6, *7,274 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*7, *5,700 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *5,476 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
10, *4,221 Joshiraku
11, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
12, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
13, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
14, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
15, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
16, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
17, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
18, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
19, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
20, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
21, *1,282 Upotte!!
22, **,510 Natsuyuki Rendezvous

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**5,351 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(***,917 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,400 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,449 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,990 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,248 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,555 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,285 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,148 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,426 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,340 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,486 pt) [*,*21予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,239 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,366 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,247 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,183 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,272 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,319 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,127 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,117 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*36 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,127 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*25 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,164 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,115 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,235 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*87 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,112 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,115 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**1,650 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**2,686 pt) [*,*96予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**2,720 pt) [*,182予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,424 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**1,141 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(**2,850 pt) [*,*83予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,806 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,605 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,710 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,220 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,681 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,526 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,559 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,537 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,174 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,599 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,338 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,181 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,260 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,493 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,175 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,261 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,284 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,256 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,106 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,196 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,*86 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*23,820 pt) [*,*56予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*11,485 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [DVD]
(**3,699 pt) [*,*11予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,133 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [Blu-ray]
(*20,233 pt) [*,210予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(**5,455 pt) [*,*34予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,625 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/01/25 Toshokan Sensō: Kakumei no Tsubasa Blu-ray Special edition [Limited Edition]
(**7,813 pt) [*,*17予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(**8,257 pt) [*,*34予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**1,103 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(**2,267 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/02/22 Gundam 08th MS Team Blu-ray
(**1,064 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,039 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*10,899 pt) [*,*62予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,953 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,953 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,578 pt) [*,*75予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**2,931 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/02/27 Ore no Imōto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai Blu-ray Disc BOX(Limited Edition)
(*19,130 pt) [*,128予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,727 pt) [*,124予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*24,423 pt) [*,*72予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**7,345 pt) [*,*60予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [Blu-ray]
(**7,478 pt) [*,*42予約] 12/11/30 Hyouka Vol.6 [Blu-ray]
(*21,264 pt) [*,*40予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(***,423 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/26 Ro-Kyu-Bu! Blu-ray SpecialBOX  (Limited Edition)
(**2,065 pt) [*,*46予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(**1,746 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/12/19 Elfen Lied Blu-ray BOX
(**7,814 pt) [*,274予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(**7,550 pt) [*,*28予約] 12/11/22 Kuroko no Basket 5 [DVD]
(**1,135 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/23 Revolutionary Girl Utena Blu-ray BOX Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(*15,065 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**1,849 pt) [*,*38予約] 13/02/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (3) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 10/29/12-11/04/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,597 *,*13,469 Kuroko no Basket vol.4
*2, 2,268 *,**2,268 Inazuma Eleven DVD Box vol.3
*3, 1,537 *,**1,537 Sengoku Collection vol.7
*4, 1,413 *,**1,413 Sengoku Collection vol.8
*5, 1,214 *,**4,923 New Prince of Tennis vol.4
*6, 1,048 *,**1,048 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.2 Limited Edition
*7, *,999 *,**7,843 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*9, *,948 *,***,948 AKB0048 vol.5
10, *,870 *,**5,097 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
13, *,754 *,**2,318 Momo e no Tegami
14, *,660 *,***,660 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.3 Limited Edition
16, *,596 1,164,512 Tonari no Totoro
20, *,521 *,**3,784 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.2 Limited Edition
24, *,412 *,**1,043 Magic Kaito vol.1
25, *,408 *,**2,123 Arcana Famiglia vol.2 Limited Edition
29, *,351 *,***,891 Magic Kaito vol.2
30, *,332 *,**1,350 Hyouka vol.5 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 3,686 33,443 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
*2, 3,055 *3,055 AKB0048 vol.5
*3, 2,608 *2,608 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.2 Limited Edition
*4, 2,474 29,800 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, 2,248 20,281 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, 2,101 11,277 Kuroko no Basket vol.4
*7, 1,705 *1,705 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.3 Limited Edition
*8, 1,593 *8,170 Hyouka vol.5 Limited Edition
*9, 1,071 *4,140 Macross 7 Blu-ray Box vol.1
10, *,763 **,763 Sengoku Collection vol.7

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, *,*21,987 *,*21,987 Kamiya Hiroshi "Such a beautiful affair"
*8, *,*11,108 *,*11,108 Little Busters! "Little Busters!" "Alicemagic"
12, *,**8,853 *,*46,924 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 2: Eien no Monogatari "Hikari Furu"
13, *,**8,772 *,*63,331 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "Go to the top"
15, *,**8,362 *,**8,362 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal Second "Artist"
19, *,**6,737 *,**6,737 Ogura Yui & Ishihara Kaori "Wake Up!!"
21, *,**5,359 *,**5,359 Naruto: Shippuuden "Mother"
22, *,**5,238 *,*66,872 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
23, *,**4,975 *,**4,975 Gintama' Enchousen "Let's Go Out"
27, *,**4,420 *,*17,591 Macross FB7: Ginga Rukon - Ore no Uta wo Kike! "Nyan Nyan Fire!! ~Totsugeki Planet Exposion" "Virgin Story"
29, *,**4,104 *,*15,410 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Sparkling Daydream"
44, *,**1,926 *,**6,586 K "Kings"
45, *,**1,914 *,*11,017 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne "Self Producer"
46, *,**1,872 *,*13,704 Zetsuen no Tempest "happy endings"
48, *,**1,842 *,**1,842 Inazuma Eleven Go 2: Chrono Stone "Shoshin wo Keep on!"
50, *,**1,663 *,**1,663 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne "Life-ru is Love-ru!!"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 37,643 Sword Art Online
*2, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*3, 10,461 Tari Tari
*4, 10,325 Dog Days'
*5, *8,461 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*6, *7,274 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*7, *5,700 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *5,476 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
10, *4,221 Joshiraku
11, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
12, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
13, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
14, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
15, *2,588 Kokoro Connect
16, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
17, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
18, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
19, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
20, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
21, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
22, *1,282 Upotte!!
23, **,510 Natsuyuki Rendezvous

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**6,081 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**1,226 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,506 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,565 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(***,470 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,497 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,566 pt) [*,*29予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,112 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,552 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,341 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,628 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,469 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,193 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,263 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,309 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,166 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,164 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,387 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,280 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,135 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*59 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,144 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,302 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,188 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,135 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,134 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,252 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*47 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,100 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**2,428 pt) [*,*40予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**3,442 pt) [*,131予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**2,173 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**1,558 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/11/07 12/10 K vol.1
(**3,023 pt) [*,212予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,784 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**3,119 pt) [*,*87予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,077 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,410 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,482 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,915 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,829 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,658 pt) [*,*10予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,642 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,657 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,670 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,229 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,321 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,251 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,313 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,313 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,537 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,346 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,208 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,128 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,219 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,102 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

Others
(*31,143 pt) [*,*78予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,013 pt) [*,*22予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*13,327 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [DVD]
(*21,111 pt) [*,220予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(**1,248 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/06/19 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (7) [Blu-ray]
(*16,509 pt) [*,*82予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**6,218 pt) [*,*41予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*10,104 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [Blu-ray]
(**1,660 pt) [*,*19予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(**8,931 pt) [*,*38予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**1,564 pt) [*,*14予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,563 pt) [*,*22予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(*15,559 pt) [*,103予約]  12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**1,520 pt) [*,*13予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,682 pt) [*,*64予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(*25,055 pt) [*,*72予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**1,406 pt) [*,*11予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,408 pt) [*,*11予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*19,633 pt) [*,135予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,256 pt) [*,279予約] 12/11/07 TARI TARI 3 [Blu-ray]
(***,461 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 GOSICK Blu-ray BOX
(**2,387 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/02/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (3) [Blu-ray]
(*11,410 pt) [*,*69予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,196 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/25 Toshokan Sensō: Kakumei no Tsubasa Blu-ray Special edition [Limited Edition]
(**2,293 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/03/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (4) [Blu-ray]
(**2,282 pt) [*,*53予約] 13/04/17 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (5) [Blu-ray]
(**2,276 pt) [*,*52予約] 13/05/15 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (6) [Blu-ray]
(*21,794 pt) [*,*41予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(***,598 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/09 Minami-ke Blu-ray BOX【Limited Edition】
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 11/05/12-11/11/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,210 *,**2,210 One Piece 14th Season vol.14
*2, 1,607 *,**1,607 K vol.1
*3, 1,202 *,**1,202 Naruto: Shippuuden Kyubi Shoaku to Inganaru Kaiko no Sho vol.2
*4, 1,047 *,**1,047 K vol.2
*5, 1,035 *,**1,035 Himitsukessha Taka no Tsume NEO vol.1
*6, *,918 *,***,918 Nintama Rantarou Movie
*8, *,829 *,***,829 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.3
10, *,711 *,***,711 Moyashimon Returns vol.3
13, *,588 *,**2,906 Momo e no Tegami
14, *,585 1,165,097 Tonari no Totoro
16, *,505 *,*13,974 Kuroko no Basket vol.4
19, *,428 *,**2,696 Inazuma Eleven DVD Box vol.3
22, *,416 *,***,416 Fairy Tail vol.34
23, *,395 *,**8,238 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
29, *,308 *,***,308 Sore Ike! Anpanman
30, *,300 *,***,300 Kono Danshi, Ningyo Hiroimashita.

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 7,328 **7,328 Tari Tari vol.3
*2, 3,694 **3,694 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.3
*3, 3,590 **3,590 K vol.1
*4, 2,632 **2,632 K vol.2
*5, *,916 *30,716 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *,893 *34,336 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
*7, *,815 ***,815 Moyashimon Returns vol.3
*8, *,458 170,106 Evangelion: 1.11 You Are (Not) Alone
*9, *,439 **5,543 Five Star Stories Reprint Edition
10, *,381 *20,662 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.2 Limited Edition

[B]Single CD[/B]
*5, 23,047 23,047 Ixion Saga DT "DT Suteru" "Let's go ED"
*8, 10,721 10,721 Bakuman. 3 "Pride on Everyday"
12, *8,730 *8,730 Code:Breaker "Dark Shame"
13, *7,105 *7,105 Kitamura Eri "Destiny"
19, *4,660 67,991 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "Go to the top"
20, *4,313 *4,313 Jormungand: Perfect Order "Laterality"
22, *4,044 *4,044 Gintama' Enchousen "Moonwalk"
26, *3,598 14,706 Little Busters! "Little Busters!" "Alicemagic"
28, *3,503 50,427 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 2: Eien no Monogatari "Hikari Furu"
30, *3,022 *3,022 K "Tsumetai Heya, Hitori"
32, *2,774 69,646 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
34, *2,754 *2,754 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb "Yume Gumo"
35, *2,647 *2,647 To LOVE-Ru Darkness "Foul Play ni Kurari"
39, *2,510 20,101 Macross FB7: Ginga Rukon - Ore no Uta wo Kike! "Nyan Nyan Fire!! ~Totsugeki Planet Exposion" "Virgin Story"
41, *2,413 17,823 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Sparkling Daydream"
44, *1,984 *1,984 Girls und Panzer "Enter Enter Mission!"
49, *1,751 *6,726 Gintama' Enchousen "Let's go out"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 38,954 Sword Art Online
*2, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*3, 10,520 Dog Days'
*4, 10,461 Tari Tari
*5, *8,461 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*6, *7,685 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*7, *5,700 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *5,476 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
10, *4,221 Joshiraku
11, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
12, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
13, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
14, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
15, *2,588 Kokoro Connect
16, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
17, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
18, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
19, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
20, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
21, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
22, *1,282 Upotte!!
23, **,510 Natsuyuki Rendezvous

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**6,840 pt) [*,*25予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**1,538 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,744 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,461 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1	
(***,652 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,377 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,476 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,693 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,711 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,253 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,641 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**1,217 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,533 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,385 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,648 pt) [*,*31予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,187 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,209 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,345 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,218 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,234 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,120 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,161 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,*64 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,151 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,*79 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,303 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,139 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,269 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**4,206 pt) [*,*97予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**4,658 pt) [*,162予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**2,773 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**5,188 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**3,483 pt) [*,*93予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,355 pt) [*,242予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,339 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,605 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,781 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,351 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,973 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,785 pt) [*,*40予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,668 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,099 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,773 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,763 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,351 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,385 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,412 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,375 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,365 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,576 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,126 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,234 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,148 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,240 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1

Others
(*36,481 pt) [*,*96予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,256 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*11,995 pt) [*,*45予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*22,216 pt) [*,230予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(**2,631 pt) [*,*41予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(*10,121 pt) [*,*37予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,391 pt) [*,*34予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*25,846 pt) [*,*75予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**2,262 pt) [*,*32予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,135 pt) [*,*30予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,127 pt) [*,*30予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*18,039 pt) [*,*99予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**2,196 pt) [*,*22予約] 13/06/19 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (7) [Blu-ray]
(*14,646 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [DVD]
(**5,749 pt) [*,*31予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,525 pt) [*,*48予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**3,753 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**3,320 pt) [*,*82予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(*15,827 pt) [*,135予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,821 pt) [*,*46予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,951 pt) [*,106予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(**2,985 pt) [*,*66予約] 13/02/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (3) [Blu-ray]
(**9,216 pt) [*,*25予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(*10,767 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [Blu-ray]
(**2,862 pt) [*,*67予約] 13/05/15 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (6) [Blu-ray]
(**2,863 pt) [*,*67予約] 13/03/20 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (4) [Blu-ray]
(**2,864 pt) [*,*68予約] 13/04/17 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (5) [Blu-ray]
(**3,497 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*20,145 pt) [*,137予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,710 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/25 Toshokan Sensō: Kakumei no Tsubasa Blu-ray Special edition [Limited Edition]
(**6,915 pt) [*,236予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(*22,293 pt) [*,*45予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 11/12/12-11/18/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*2, *,696 *,***,696 Acchi Kocchi vol.6
*7, *,561 1,165,658 Tonari no Totoro
*8, *,477 *,**2,084 K vol.1
16, *,354 *,**3,260 Momo e no Tegami
17, *,333 *,375,002 Evangelion: 2.22 You Can (Not) Advance
20, *,312 *,**1,359 K vol.2
23, *,282 *,***,590 Sore Ike! Anpanman
26, *,269 *,491,405 Majo no Takkyuubin
30, *,259 *,**8,497 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 1,366 **1,366 Acchi Kocchi vol.6
*2, *,946 **4,536 K vol.1
*3, *,812 170,918 Evangelion: 1.11 You Are (Not) Alone
*4, *,717 *31,433 Sword Art Online vol.1 Limited Edition
*5, *,664 456,517 Evangelion: 2.22 You Can (Not) Advance
*6, *,634 **3,266 K vol.2
*7, *,421 **7,749 Tari Tari vol.3
*8, *,360 **5,903 Five Star Stories Reprint Edition
*9, *,356 *34,692 Strike Witches The Movie Limited Edition
10, *,307 **4,001 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.3

[B]Single CD[/B]
*8, *,*17,219 *,*17,219 Psycho-Pass "abnormalize"
13, *,**9,446 *,**9,446 Miyano Mamoru "Ultra Fly"
18, *,**4,788 *,*27,835 Ixion Saga DT "DT Suteru" "Let's go ED"
20, *,**3,837 *,**3,837 Kamisama Hajimemashita "Kamisama Hajimemashita" "Kamisama Onegai"
28, *,**2,207 *,**2,207 Danball Senki W "2 Spirits" "Legend"
29, *,**2,178 *,**2,178 Ito Kanae "Colors!"
31, *,**2,038 *,*16,744 Little Busters! "Little Busters!" "Alicemagic"
34, *,**1,906 *,*52,333 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 2: Eien no Monogatari "Hikarifuru"
39, *,**1,750 *,**1,750 Hayate no Gotoku! Can't Take My Eyes Off You "Can't Take My Eyes off You"
40, *,**1,730 *,*19,553 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Sparkling Daydream"
44, *,**1,656 *,*10,386 Code:Breaker "Dark Shame"
45, *,**1,623 *,*21,724 Macross FB7: Ginga Rukon - Ore no Uta wo Kike! "Nyan Nyan Fire!! ~Totsugeki Planet Exposion" "Virgin Story"
47, *,**1,564 *,*71,210 Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica Movie 1: Hajimari no Monogatari "Luminous"
50, *,**1,536 *,**1,536 Hanakappa "Hanakapparade" "Hanakapparadise"

[B]Temporal Blu-ray + DVD Rankings for Summer 2012[/B] (first volumes)
*1, 39,930 Sword Art Online
*2, 22,254 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II
*3, 10,520 Dog Days'
*4, 10,461 Tari Tari
*5, *8,461 Yuru Yuri ♪♪
*6, *7,685 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse
*7, *5,700 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita
*8, *5,476 Oda Nobuna no Yabou
*9, *5,347 Hakuouki Reimeiroku
10, *4,221 Joshiraku
11, *4,187 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou
12, *3,762 Arcana Famiglia
13, *3,337 Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
14, *2,810 Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!
15, *2,588 Kokoro Connect
16, *2,409 Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
17, *1,945 Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai.
18, *1,900 Moyashimon Returns
19, *1,888 Rinne no Lagrange Season 2
20, *1,370 Binbougami ga!
21, *1,338 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi.
22, *1,282 Upotte!!
23, **,510 Natsuyuki Rendezvous

[B]Autumn 2012[/B]
*6,620 K

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**2,062 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**7,495 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(***,998 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,777 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,863 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,577 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,731 pt) [*,*32予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,830 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,787 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,198 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01
(***,*56 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**1,348 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,495 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,591 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,268 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,336 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,157 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Initial D Fifth Stage Vol.1
(***,446 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,268 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,233 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,147 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,246 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,380 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,332 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,567 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,144 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,*90 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,292 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,164 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,*76 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**6,078 pt) [*,163予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(***,259 pt) [*,*37予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**5,546 pt) [*,193予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**3,753 pt) [*,275予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,234 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**5,668 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**3,876 pt) [*,107予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,347 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,649 pt) [*,*22予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,965 pt) [*,*54予約] 12/11/21 12/10 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,513 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/21 12/10 BTOOOM! 01【Limited Edition】
(***,859 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,460 pt) [*,*39予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**1,110 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,887 pt) [*,*15予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,871 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(**1,742 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,897 pt) [*,*26予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,451 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,439 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,450 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,626 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,420 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,171 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,180 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,258 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,254 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(**5,159 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- (Limited Quantity) [SteelBook] [Blu-ray]
(*39,203 pt) [*,120予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,105 pt) [*,*11予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*19,550 pt) [*,114予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(*23,525 pt) [*,254予約] 12/11/21 Sword Art Online 2 (Limited Edition)(Blu-ray)
(**2,102 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*26,786 pt) [*,*79予約] 12/11/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (3) [Blu-ray]
(**3,503 pt) [*,*78予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(*10,127 pt) [*,*55予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**3,133 pt) [*,*64予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*16,525 pt) [*,146予約] 12/11/22 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,819 pt) [*,*60予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,832 pt) [*,*61予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**2,956 pt) [*,*63予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,397 pt) [*,*55予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*13,473 pt) [*,*48予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,376 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*20,704 pt) [*,145予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,567 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [DVD]
(*12,360 pt) [*,*81予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,604 pt) [*,*90予約] 12/11/21 Chō Seimeitai Transformers: Beast Wars Neo DVD_SET
(***,378 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/03/27 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*11,146 pt) [*,*38予約] 13/01/29 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE TIGER [Final Volume] (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**9,725 pt) [*,*26予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(*22,765 pt) [*,*50予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
(**4,533 pt) [*,*79予約] 12/11/21 Yuruyuri♪♪ vol.3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 27, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 11/19/12-11/25/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 9,232 *,**9,232 Kuroko no Basket vol.5
*2, 8,146 *,**8,146 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 (OVA) vol.3
*3, 7,918 *,**7,918 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Special Edition
*4, 5,859 *,**5,859 Sword Art Online vol.2 Limited Edition
*5, 4,636 *,**4,636 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Standard Edition
*6, 2,953 *,**2,953 Beast Wars Second Chou Seimeitai Transformers DVD Box set
*7, 2,822 *,**2,822 Saint Seiya DVD Box vol.1
*8, 2,494 *,**2,494 Kamiusagi Rope tsuka, Natsuyasumi Rasuichi tte Maji ssuka!?
13, 2,053 *,**2,053 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 20: Arashi wo Yobu! Ora to Uchuu no Princess
14, 1,820 *,**1,820 Kamiusagi Rope Third Season
15, 1,785 *,**1,785 Bleach Shingami Daiko Shoshitsu Hen vol.4
16, 1,704 *,**1,704 Dog Days' vol.3 Limited Edition
17, 1,595 *,**1,595 Kamiusagi Rope tsuka, Natsuyasumi Rasuichi tte Maji ssuka!? Standard Edition
18, 1,275 *,**1,275 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.3
19, 1,243 *,**1,243 Tsuritama vol.6 Limited Edition
20, 1,237 *,**1,237 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun vol.1 Limited Edition
21, 1,199 *,**1,199 Sore Ike! Anpanman
22, 1,196 *,**1,196 Guilty Crown vol.11 Limited Edition
25, 1,012 *,**1,012 Nijiiro Hotaru: Eien no Natsuyasumi
26, *,966 *,***,966 Hiiro no Kakera vol.6
28, *,864 1,166,522 Tonari no Totoro
30, *,760 *,***,760 Chouyaku Hyakuninisshu: Uta Koi. vol.3 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, *24,786 *24,786 Sword Art Online vol.2 Limited Edition
*2, *19,851 *19,851 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.3
*3, *18,082 *18,082 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.3
*4, **8,302 **8,302 Kuroko no Basket vol.5
*5, **6,087 **6,087 Thermae Romae Deluxe Edition
*6, **5,923 **5,923 Yuru Yuri ♪♪ vol.3
*7, **5,046 **5,046 Tiger & Bunny The Live
*8, **4,950 **4,950 Dog Days' vol.3 Limited Edition
*9, **4,809 **4,809 Future GPX Cyber Formula OVAs
10, **4,619 **4,619 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker striker Special Edition
11, **4,499 **4,499 Saki: Achiga-hen - Episode of Side-A vol.6
12, **4,435 **4,435 Thermae Romae Standard Edition
13, **4,106 **4,106 Guilty Crown vol.11 Limited Edition
14, **4,016 **4,016 Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita vol.3
15, **3,160 **3,160 GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class Blu-ray Box

[B]Single CD[/B]
*1, 91,907 91,907 Nerawareta Gakuen "Hikaru Monotachi"
*4, 34,128 34,128 Magi "V.I.P"
*6, 24,620 24,620 Sword Art Online "Innocence"
12, 12,410 12,410 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Inside Identity"
14, 12,051 12,051 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure "Jojo ~ Sono Chi no Unmei ~"
16, 10,854 10,854 Kamiya Hiroshi & Ono Daisuke "Bokutachi dake no Monogatari"
21, *8,204 *8,204 Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter "Let's Go!"
23, *6,255 *6,255 Terashima Takuma "magic words"
27, *4,210 21,429 Psycho-Pass "abnormalize"
28, *4,138 *4,138 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo "Days of Dash"
30, *3,841 *3,841 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo "Kimi ga Yume wo Tsuretekita"
33, *3,297 *3,297 Robotics;Notes "Junjo Spectra"
36, *3,106 30,941 Ixion Saga DT "DT Suteru" "Let's go ED"
40, *2,611 22,164 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Sparkling Daydream"
45, *2,350 *2,350 Shirokuma Cafe "Zokkon! Penko-san"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**8,169 pt) [*,*31予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**2,568 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,256 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,945 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(***,752 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**1,484 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,456 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,852 pt) [*,*36予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,912 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,926 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,585 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,239 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Initial D Full Throttle Collection-First Stage Vol.1
(***,662 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,326 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,497 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,120 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(***,311 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,625 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,425 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,380 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,273 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,148 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,271 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,*93 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,318 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,175 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,109 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,179 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(**8,094 pt) [*,258予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**6,202 pt) [*,209予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**4,207 pt) [*,318予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**3,675 pt) [*,*54予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**4,232 pt) [*,114予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**6,063 pt) [*,*28予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,476 pt) [*,*72予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**1,959 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,898 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,549 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,595 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**1,248 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(**1,010 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,002 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/11/30 12/10 Shin Sekai Yori 1
(***,983 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,969 pt) [*,*16予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,528 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,683 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/11/30 12/07 Ebiten: Kōritsu Ebisugawa Kōkō Tenmon-Bu Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,280 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,460 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,506 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,488 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,209 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,200 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,271 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(***,813 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/03/27 STEINS;GATE Blu-ray BOX
(*41,028 pt) [*,127予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,491 pt) [*,117予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(**3,992 pt) [*,*95予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,754 pt) [*,*91予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*21,834 pt) [*,159予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,408 pt) [*,*26予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,578 pt) [*,*88予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,528 pt) [*,*87予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*21,392 pt) [*,126予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**6,725 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- w/ SteelBook (Limited) [Blu-ray]
(*10,914 pt) [*,*64予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**2,886 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,262 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/02/20 Saki Achiga-hen episode of side-A Special Episode #13 [Blu-ray]
(**7,124 pt) [*,*44予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,011 pt) [*,*63予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*12,936 pt) [*,*91予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,865 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/03/22 Gundam SEED C.E.73 -STARGAZER- (Limited Editon) [Blu-ray]
(*16,306 pt) [*,*10予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 [DVD]
(**3,570 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/11/28 Hakuōki Reimeiroku Vol.3 <Limited Edition> [DVD]
(**1,012 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/03/22 Overman King Gainer Blu-ray BOX
```


----------



## fredchirsty (Nov 29, 2012)

Details of all DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders with date 11/19/12-11/25/12

I wants to do a thanks massage to you..

Thank you..


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 11/26/12-12/02/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 3,966 *,**3,966 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, 2,415 *,**2,415 One Piece: Episode of Nami - Koukaishi no Namida to Nakama no Kizuna Limited Edition
*3, 2,181 *,*11,413 Kuroko no Basket vol.5
*4, 1,874 *,**9,792 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker striker Limited Edition
*5, 1,539 *,**6,175 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker striker Standard Edition
*6, 1,506 *,**1,506 Accel World vol.5 Limited Edition
*7, 1,348 *,**9,494 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.3
*8, 1,201 *,**7,060 Sword Art Online vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, 1,136 *,**1,136 Aquarion Evol vol.8
10, 1,106 *,**1,106 Arcana Famiglia vol.3 Limited Edition
11, 1,101 *,**1,101 Hyouka vol.6 Limited Edition
12, 1,017 *,**1,017 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.6 Limited Edition
13, *,980 *,***,980 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.3 Limited Edition
15, *,956 *,***,956 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.6
17, *,937 *,***,937 Smile Precure! vol.6
18, *,932 *,***,932 Shirokuma Cafe vol.5
20, *,889 *,**2,942 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 20: Arashi wo Yobu! Ora to Uchuu no Princess
23, *,749 *,**1,948 Sore Ike! Anpanman
25, *,739 *,***,739 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.3 Limited Edition
26, *,735 1,167,257 Tonari no Totoro
27, *,711 *,***,711 Joshiraku vol.3 Limited Edition
28, *,682 *,***,682 Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Finale vol.4 Limited Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 10,080 *10,080 The iDOLM@STER 7th Anniversary Live Event
*2, *7,236 **7,236 Hyouka vol.6 Limited Edition
*3, *6,403 **6,403 Accel World vol.5 Limited Edition
*4, *4,884 **4,884 Haiyore! Nyaruko-san vol.6 Limited Edition
*6, *3,954 **3,954 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse vol.3 Limited Edition
*7, *3,797 **3,797 Aquarion Evol vol.8
*8, *3,652 *28,438 Sword Art Online vol.2 Limited Edition
*9, *3,526 **3,526 Joshiraku vol.3 Limited Edition
10, *3,036 **3,036 Jormungand vol.6 Limited Edition
11, *2,533 **2,533 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.3 Limited Edition
12, *2,497 **2,497 One Off vol.1
13, *2,492 *20,574 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.3 Limited Edition
15, *2,261 **2,261 Queen's Blade: Rebellion vol.6
17, *1,977 **1,977 One Piece: Episode of Nami - Koukaishi no Namida to Nakama no Kizuna Limited Edition
19, *1,866 **1,866 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia vol.6
20, *1,855 *21,706 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.3

[B]Single CD[/B]
*7, *,*18,519 *,*18,519 Sword Art Online "Overfly"
*8, *,*16,498 *,108,405 Nerawareta Gakuen "Hikaru Monotachi"
14, *,**8,599 *,*33,219 Sword Art Online "Innocence"
19, *,**6,946 *,*41,074 Magi "V.I.P"
21, *,**6,094 *,*18,145 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure "Jojo ~ Sono Chi no Unmei ~"
22, *,**4,807 *,**4,807 Zetsuen no Tempest "Spirit Inspiration"
23, *,**4,509 *,**4,509 Puchimas!: Petit iDOLM@STER "La♪La♪La♪ Wonderland"
28, *,**3,814 *,**3,814 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "Doubt the World"
31, *,**3,276 *,*15,686 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Inside Identity"
34, *,**2,763 *,**2,763 Hayate no Gotoku! Can't Take My Eyes Off You "Koi no Wana" "Precious Nativity"
35, *,**2,437 *,*23,866 Psycho-Pass "abnormalize"
37, *,**2,098 *,**2,098 Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse "Revise the World"
40, *,**1,989 *,*32,930 Ixion Saga DT "DT Suteru" "Let's go ED"
41, *,**1,960 *,*10,164 Chousoku Henkei Gyrozetter "Let's Go!"
48, *,**1,750 *,**1,750 Eureka Seven AO "Parallel Sign"
49, *,**1,695 *,*12,549 Kamiya Hiroshi & Ono Daisuke "Bokutachi dake no Monogatari"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(**9,061 pt) [*,*37予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**2,937 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,520 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(***,959 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**1,127 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**1,060 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**1,654 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(***,373 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,689 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,999 pt) [*,*39予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,312 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Initial D Full Throttle Collection-First Stage Vol.1
(***,704 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,567 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(**1,027 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,745 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,401 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,350 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,490 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,441 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,300 pt) [*,**0予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,154 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(***,195 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,151 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,535 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,132 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,102 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*10,765 pt) [*,319予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**6,988 pt) [*,223予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**4,144 pt) [*,*58予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**6,539 pt) [*,*29予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**4,650 pt) [*,336予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,726 pt) [*,*86予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**2,328 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**4,594 pt) [*,116予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,759 pt) [*,*52予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**2,126 pt) [*,*27予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,701 pt) [*,**6予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,150 pt) [*,*10予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,416 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,587 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,098 pt) [*,**9予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(**1,069 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,598 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,539 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,257 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,555 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,233 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,307 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,294 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(*42,526 pt) [*,132予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,720 pt) [*,138予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(*22,872 pt) [*,137予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(*22,772 pt) [*,162予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,070 pt) [*,110予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,747 pt) [*,107予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,504 pt) [*,103予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,457 pt) [*,102予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,219 pt) [*,*27予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*18,295 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/05 Kiki's Delivery Service [Blu-ray]
(**8,235 pt) [*,254予約] 12/12/05 TARI TARI 4 [Blu-ray]
(**4,819 pt) [*,108予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(**1,666 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/03/27 STEINS;GATE Blu-ray BOX
(**7,546 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/02/22 TIGER & BUNNY -The Beginning- w/ SteelBook (Limited) [Blu-ray]
(*16,901 pt) [*,113予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(*11,503 pt) [*,*73予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-( Limited Edition)
(**7,588 pt) [*,*43予約] 12/12/28 Hyouka Vol.7 [Blu-ray]
(***,736 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/03/27 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 02 (Limited Edition) [DVD]
(*11,213 pt) [*,*31予約] 13/02/22 Space Battleship Yamato 2199 (4) [Blu-ray]
(**7,650 pt) [*,*44予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*13,721 pt) [*,130予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,209 pt) [*,*33予約] 12/12/05 Berserk Golden Age Arc II: The Battle for Doldrey [Blu-ray]
(*23,717 pt) [*,*56予約] 13/01/29 Code Geass: Bōkoku no Akito 1 （Limited Edition） [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what is generally considered the golden number to reach across all volumes of a show? Ie what number of sales of DVD or Blu Ray will give you a shot at a second season?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Just out of curiosity what is generally considered the golden number to reach across all volumes of a show? Ie what number of sales of DVD or Blu Ray will give you a shot at a second season?



It's listed on the first page. 



> -4000-5000: This is around where you start to see profit being made. Anime that sale in this area aren't what you would call hits, but it's still a decent accomplishment for late night anime. Recent examples are Ikkitousen Xtreme Xecutor and Mayoi Neko Overrun. An older one is all seasons of Zero no Tsukaima.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 11, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 12/03/12-12/09/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 2,104 *,**2,104 One Piece 15th Season vol.1
*2, 1,699 *,**1,699 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.11
*3, 1,556 *,**1,556 Manga Nippon Mukashibanashi DVD Box vol.12
*4, 1,243 *,**1,243 K vol.3
*5, 1,228 *,**1,228 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure Standard Edition
*6, 1,223 *,**1,223 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku
*7, 1,199 *,**1,199 Naruto: Shippuuden Kyubi Syoaku to Inga Naru Kaiko no Sho vol.3
*8, 1,074 1,168,331 Tonari no Totoro
*9, *,883 *,***,883 YanYan Machiko vol.2 Limited Edition
10, *,847 *,**7,022 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Standard Edition
11, *,835 *,**2,783 Sore Ike! Anpanman
12, *,757 *,***,757 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.4
13, *,754 *,***,754 Ixion Saga DT vol.1
14, *,745 *,**3,160 One Piece: Episode of Nami - Koukaishi no Namida to Nakama no Kizuna Limited Edition
15, *,724 *,***,724 Moyashimon Returns vol.4
16, *,723 *,**4,689 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.3 Limited Edition
17, *,713 *,*10,505 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Special Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 7,963 7,963 Majo no Takkyuubin
*2, 7,074 7,074 Tari Tari vol.4
*3, 4,977 4,977 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku
*4, 3,514 3,514 Oda Nobuna no Yabou vol.4
*5, 2,968 2,968 K vol.3
*6, 2,045 2,045 Omoide Poroporo

[B]Single CD[/B]
*6, 21,320 *21,320 Psycho-Pass "Namae no Nai Kaibutsu"
*8, 14,314 *14,314 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.9 Daiki
*9, 12,309 *12,309 Saint Seiya Omega "ShinseiΩShinwa"
10, 11,128 *11,128 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.11 Yukio
12, *8,015 **8,015 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.10 Teppei
18, *5,571 **5,571 Fate/stay night Realta Nua game "Arcadia"
19, *4,927 **4,927 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.12 Riko & Satsuki
21, *4,750 *23,269 Sword Art Online "Overfly"
23, *4,472 112,877 Nerawareta Gakuen "Hikaru Monotachi"
26, *3,795 *37,014 Sword Art Online "Innocence"
27, *3,489 *21,634 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure "Jojo~Sono Chi no Unmei~"
28, *3,108 *44,182 Magi "V.I.P."
34, *2,471 **2,471 Uchuu Kyoudai "Tete"
42, *1,883 *25,749 Psycho-Pass "abnormalize"
48, *1,621 *17,307 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! "Inside Identity"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(*10,036 pt) [*,*41予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**3,440 pt) [*,**9予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,924 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,215 pt) [*,*45予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,807 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**1,315 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**1,191 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,959 pt) [*,*15予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(***,697 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(***,853 pt) [*,**6予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,423 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Initial D Full Throttle Collection-First Stage Vol.1
(***,814 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(**1,129 pt) [*,*23予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,454 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,456 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,777 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,192 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(***,583 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,499 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,565 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,341 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,393 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,153 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,159 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,216 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,116 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*13,949 pt) [*,425予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**5,316 pt) [*,379予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**7,894 pt) [*,236予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**7,087 pt) [*,*32予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**4,668 pt) [*,*68予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**4,990 pt) [*,127予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,732 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,876 pt) [*,120予約] [*,*86予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**2,353 pt) [*,*36予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,913 pt) [*,**8予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,758 pt) [*,*52予約] 12/12/05 12/10 Ixion Saga DT 1
(**1,354 pt) [*,*14予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,594 pt) [*,*17予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(**1,265 pt) [*,*12予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,697 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,157 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,616 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,684 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,319 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1
(***,339 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,588 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,285 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,258 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】

Others
(**8,682 pt) [*,137予約] 13/03/06 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- First/Tsubasa Famirī (Ue)( Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,887 pt) [*,119予約] 13/04/03 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- Second/Tsubasa Famirī(Shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**1,649 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/20 Ōkami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki [Blu-ray]
(**3,199 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/05/22 Sword Art Online 8 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**7,095 pt) [*,177予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(*24,680 pt) [*,158予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**6,199 pt) [*,136予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,761 pt) [*,134予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,497 pt) [*,130予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,596 pt) [*,132予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*43,938 pt) [*,142予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,348 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/20 Ōkami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki [DVD]
(*23,712 pt) [*,169予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,009 pt) [*,*33予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*14,349 pt) [*,133予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,139 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/20 Ōkami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki Blu-ray+DVD Family Package Version 
(*17,323 pt) [*,117予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(*12,111 pt) [*,*80予約] 13/01/16 TYPE-MOON Fes. -10TH ANNIVERSARY Blu-ray Disc Box-(Limited Edition)
(**2,176 pt) [*,*16予約] 13/03/27 STEINS;GATE Blu-ray BOX
(*13,903 pt) [*,*94予約] 13/01/23 Sword Art Online 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,229 pt) [*,*47予約] 13/03/27 Sword Art Online 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,236 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/03/06 Spice and Wolf Blu-rayBOX COMPLETE EDITION (Limited Edition)
(***,263 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/03/27 Puchimas! -Petit Idolm@ster- Vol.1 [Blu-ray]
(***,395 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/03/06 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- First/Tsubasa Famirī (Ue)( Limited Edition) [DVD]
(***,251 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/05/29 Puchimas! -Petit Idolm@ster- Vol.3 [Blu-ray]
(***,247 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/04/24 Puchimas! -Petit Idolm@ster- Vol.2 [Blu-ray]
(***,445 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/04/03 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- Second/Tsubasa Famirī(Shita)(Limited Edition) [DVD]
(**3,814 pt) [*,217予約] 13/02/22 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,977 pt) [*,*66予約] 13/02/27 Sword Art Online 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**5,435 pt) [*,119予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(***,750 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/04/24 Hidamari Sketch ? Honeycomb 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2012)

DVD, Blu-ray, CD & Pre-orders 12/10/12-12/16/12


```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 1,658 *,**1,658 Sengoku Collection vol.l9
*2, 1,477 1,169,808 Tonari no Totoro
*3, 1,415 *,**1,415 Sengoku Collection vol.10
*4, *,922 *,**3,705 Sore Ike! Anpanman
*5, *,906 *,***,906 Himitsukessha Taka no Tsume NEO vol.2
*6, *,856 *,**7,878 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Standard Edition
*7, *,774 *,493,603 Majo no Takkyuubin
*8, *,708 *,**1,936 Doraemon: Nobita and the Miracle Island - Animal Adventure Standard Edition
*9, *,607 *,**4,234 Crayon Shin-chan Movie 20: Arashi wo Yobu! Ora to Uchuu no Princess
10, *,594 *,*11,099 Detective Conan Movie 16: The Eleventh Striker Special Edition

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 1,290 *9,253 Majo no Takkyuubin
*2, *,802 **,802 Sengoku Collection vol.9
*3, *,711 **,711 Sengoku Collection vol.10
*4, *,645 *5,622 Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku
*5, *,638 30,073 Sword Art Online vol.2 Limited Edition
*6, *,611 *3,579 K vol.3
*7, *,596 **,596 Himitsukessha Taka no Tsume Blu-ray Box vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *,541 22,752 Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199 vol.3

[B]Single CD[/B]
11, 12,475 *12,457 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun "White Wishes"
15, *6,688 *28,008 Psycho-Pass "Namae no Nai Kaibutsu"
31, *2,740 *39,754 Sword Art Online "Innocence"
32, *2,735 *26,004 Sword Art Online "Overfly"
35, *2,433 *24,067 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure "Jojo~Sono Chi no Unmei~"
36, *2,416 *16,730 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.9 Daiki
37, *2,411 *14,720 Saint Seiya Omega "ShinseiΩShinwa"
38, *2,348 115,226 Nerawareta Gakuen "Hikaru Monotachi"
40, *2,193 *46,375 Magi "V.I.P."
41, *2,136 **7,707 Fate/stay night Realta Nua game "Arcadia"
46, *1,948 *13,076 Kuroko no Basket Character Song Solo Series vol.11 Yukio
47, *1,876 *36,163 Ixion Saga DT "DT Suteru" "Let's go ED"

[B]Pre-orders[/B]
[B]DVD[/B]
(*11,091 pt) [*,*44予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Gintama’ Enchou-sen 01 (Limited Edition)
(**3,815 pt) [*,*10予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**2,289 pt) [*,*18予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**1,521 pt) [*,*68予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,973 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**1,014 pt) [*,**7予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,846 pt) [*,*11予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1
(**1,486 pt) [*,**8予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**1,336 pt) [*,*13予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(***,531 pt) [*,**5予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Initial D Full Throttle Collection-First Stage Vol.1
(**1,219 pt) [*,*24予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,898 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 [Limited Edition]
(***,380 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,568 pt) [*,**3予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(***,536 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,629 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,512 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(***,838 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,237 pt) [*,*10予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(***,621 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,164 pt) [*,**3予約] 13/01/29 12/07 Binbogami ga! DVD-BOX
(***,170 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,418 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,132 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,229 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
(*17,162 pt) [*,619予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Girls und Panzer 1 (Limited Edition) 
(**8,700 pt) [*,246予約] 12/12/19 12/10 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (1)
(**5,595 pt) [*,515予約] 13/01/30 12/10 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(**7,735 pt) [*,*34予約] 12/12/21 12/10 To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness Vol.1 〈Limited Edition〉
(**3,245 pt) [*,*38予約] 12/12/21 12/10 PSYCHO-PASS VOL.1 (Limited Edition)
(**5,182 pt) [*,*75予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Hidamari Sketch  Honeycomb 1(Limited Edition)
(**5,401 pt) [*,139予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Little Busters! 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,041 pt) [*,128予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Teekyū
(**2,586 pt) [*,*40予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Jormungand Perfect Order 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,744 pt) [*,*19予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankei Nai yo ne—  Vol.1
(**1,392 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Busou Shinki 1
(**1,506 pt) [*,*16予約] 12/12/28 12/10 Kamisama Hajimemashita (1) (Limited Edition Bonus CD)
(**2,050 pt) [*,*12予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Magi 1 (Limited Edition)
(**1,251 pt) [*,*18予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo Vol.1
(***,793 pt) [*,**4予約] 12/12/21 12/10 Hayate the Combat Butler: Can't Take My Eyes Off You Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,752 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 ROBOTICS;NOTES 1(Limited Edition)
(***,680 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 12/10 C0DE:BREAKER 01 【Limited Edition】
(***,622 pt) [*,**4予約] 13/01/23 12/10 Zetsuen no Tempest 1 (Limited Edition)
(***,367 pt) [*,**2予約] 13/01/29 12/10 Hiiro no Kakera Dai-ni-Shō 1
(***,319 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/02/22 12/10 Seitokai no Ichizon Lv. 2 Vol.1 (Limited Edition)
(***,290 pt) [*,**1予約] 12/12/26 12/10 Suki-tte Ii na yo. 1【Limited Edition】
(***,345 pt) [*,**5予約] 13/01/30 12/10 Medaka Box Abnormal Vol.1

Others
(*22,378 pt) [*,215予約] 13/03/06 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- First/Tsubasa Famirī (Ue)( Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*12,851 pt) [*,195予約] 13/04/03 Nekomonogatari -Kuro- Second/Tsubasa Famirī(Shita)(Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,283 pt) [*,*23予約] 13/02/20 Ōkami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki [Blu-ray]
(**8,816 pt) [*,259予約] 13/01/29 Girls und Panzer 2 (Limited Edition) 
(**7,564 pt) [*,197予約] 13/02/22 Girls und Panzer 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*26,841 pt) [*,174予約] 12/12/21 Kuroko no Basket DVD FAN DISC
(**6,816 pt) [*,190予約] 13/04/24 Girls und Panzer 5 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,953 pt) [*,195予約] 13/03/22 Girls und Panzer 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**6,729 pt) [*,189予約] 13/05/28 Girls und Panzer 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*24,532 pt) [*,175予約] 12/12/26 Sword Art Online 3 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,469 pt) [*,*20予約] 13/05/22 Sword Art Online 8 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*17,756 pt) [*,121予約] 12/12/21 COWBOY BEBOP Blu-ray BOX (Limited Edition)
(*44,902 pt) [*,145予約] 13/03/22 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn 6 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**3,347 pt) [*,*51予約] 12/12/19 Elfen Lied Blu-ray BOX
(**1,940 pt) [*,**1予約] 13/02/20 Ōkami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki [DVD]
(*14,984 pt) [*,139予約] 12/12/21 Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere II 4 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**8,230 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 ONE PIECE　Log Collection　 “OHZ”　（Limited Edition）[DVD]
(**5,904 pt) [*,125予約] 13/01/16 Chūnibyō Demo Koi ga Shitai! (2) [Blu-ray]
(**8,292 pt) [*,*78予約] 12/12/21 MOBILE SUIT GUNDAM SEED HD REMASTER BOX 4 (Limited Edition)<Final Volume>
(**8,286 pt) [*,**2予約] 12/12/21 ONE PIECE　Log Collection　 “BROOK”　（Limited Edition） [DVD]
(**6,614 pt) [*,*39予約] 13/04/24 Sword Art Online 7 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(*15,107 pt) [*,*59予約] 12/12/21 TIGER & BUNNY SPECIAL EDITION SIDE BUNNY (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(**4,068 pt) [*,279予約] 13/02/22 JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vol.2 (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
(***,133 pt) [*,**0予約] 13/03/22 One Piece Episode of Luffy: Hand Island no Bōken (Limited Edition) [Blu-ray]
```


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

12/24/12-12/30/12



```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 9,354 *,*37,520 Kuroko no Basket Fan Disc
*2, 6,172 *,**6,172 Sword Art Online vol.3 Limited Edition
*3, 4,506 *,*19,681 One Piece Log Collection "OHZ"
*4, 4,480 *,*19,588 One Piece Log Collection "BROOK"
*5, 3,155 *,**3,155 Kamisama Hajimemashita vol.1
*6, 2,849 *,**2,849 Hellsing Ultimate vol.10 Limited Edition
*7, 2,803 *,*11,608 Kuroko no Basket vol.6
*8, 1,896 *,**7,095 Pokemon Best Wishes! Season 2: Kyurem vs. Seikenshi
*9, 1,833 *,**1,833 Dog Days' vol.4 Limited Edition
10, 1,782 1,173,842 Tonari no Totoro
11, 1,757 *,**1,757 Little Busters! vol.1 Limited Edition
13, 1,610 *,**1,610 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb vol.1 Limited Edition
15, 1,526 *,*11,723 Gintama' Enchousen vol.1 Limited Edition
16, 1,413 *,**1,413 Accel World vol.6 Limited Edition
18, 1,247 *,**4,150 New Prince of Tennis vol.5
20, 1,206 *,**1,206 Aquarion Evol vol.9
22, 1,130 *,**3,558 Hakuouki Reimeiroku vol.4 Limited Edition
23, 1,068 *,**6,180 Sore Ike! Anpanman
25, 1,062 *,**1,062 Arcana Famiglia vol.4 Limited Edition
26, 1,045 *,**1,045 Hyouka vol.7 Limited Edition
29, *,999 *,***,999 Campione!: Matsurowanu Kamigami to Kamigoroshi no Maou vol.4 Limited Edition
30, *,998 *,***,998 Shirokuma Cafe vol.6

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*1, 25,552 25,552 Sword Art Online vol.3 Limited Edition
*2, *8,358 *8,358 Little Busters! vol.1 Limited Edition
*3, *7,306 *7,306 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb vol.1 Limited Edition
*4, *6,969 *6,969 Hyouka vol.7 Limited Edition
*5, *6,148 *6,148 Accel World vol.6 Limited Edition
*6, *5,227 *5,227 Dog Days' vol.4 Limited Edition
*7, *3,992 *3,992 Aquarion Evol vol.9
*8, *3,801 *3,801 Hellsing Ultimate vol.10 Limited Edition
*9, *3,275 18,959 Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon II vol.4 Limited Edition
```


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

12/31/12-01/06/13 Prelim list



```
[B]DVD[/B]
*1, 1,672 1,175,514 Tonari no Totoro
*6, 1,247 *,*38,767 Kuroko no Basket Fan Disc
*7, 1,069 *,**8,164 Pokemon Best Wishes! Season 2: Kyurem vs. Seikenshi
*8, *,983 *,*20,571 One Piece Log Collection "BROOK"
11, *,956 *,*20,637 One Piece Log Collection "OHZ"
13, *,884 *,**7,064 Sore Ike! Anpanman
14, *,877 *,496,589 Majo no Takkyuubin
23, *,718 *,**3,873 Kamisama Hajimemashita vol.1
24, *,713 *,**6,885 Sword Art Online vol.3 Limited Edition
28, *,654 1,220,841 Howl no Ugoku Shiro
30, *,603 *,759,417 Tenkuu no Shiro Laputa

[B]Blu-ray[/B]
*2, 2,009 *27,561 Sword Art Online vol.3 Limited Edition
*4, 1,029 **7,998 Hyouka vol.7 Limited Edition
*5, *,921 **9,279 Little Busters! vol.1 Limited Edition
*6, *,774 **8,080 Hidamari Sketch x Honeycomb vol.1 Limited Edition
*7, *,609 *14,897 Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! vol.1 Limited Edition
*8, *,545 **5,772 Dog Days' vol.4 Limited Edition
*9, *,539 **6,687 Accel World vol.6 Limited Edition
10, *,498 *11,318 Majo no Takkyuubin
```


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you guys think the announcement of the new black lagoon season going to help sales of its blu-ray?

Holy crap no one's posted in here in a long while


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 21, 2014)

why would anyone pay for them? you can get HD subs or dubs for free. legally.
anyways. how much did naruto sell in total.


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 21, 2014)

exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Juskcore (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank u man


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2019)

Japan's Weekly Blu-ray and DVD Rankings for Jan 21 - 27

Rank｜This week's sales by copies｜Cumulative sales｜Titles

*Blu-ray*
*1.　3,567　**3,567　Merc Storia: Mukiryoku no Shounen to Bin no Naka no Shoujo Vol.1
*2.　3,398　**3,398　Mirai no Mirai Special Edition
*3.　3,029　**3,029　Mirai no Mirai Standard Edition
*4.　1,600　**1,600　Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu Vol.3
*5.　1,550　**1,550　Kishuku Gakkou no Juliet Vol.2 Limited Edition
*6.　1,384　**1,384　Himote House Vol.1 Limited Edition
*7.　*,845　**8,356　Eromanga-sensei OVA Limited Edition
*8.　*,695　*66,818　Fate/stay night Movie: Heaven's Feel - I. Presage Flower Limited Edition
*9.　*,525　**4,284　Free!: Dive to the Future Vol.5
10.　*,519　**8,409　SSSS.Gridman Vol.2

11.　*,312　***,312　Kiratto Pri☆chan Blu-ray BOX 2
12.　*,311　*23,178　Zombieland Saga Vol.1
13.　*,294　**1,361　Osomatsu-san Special NEET Box
14.　*,271　***,271　Yume Oukoku to Nemureru 100-nin no Ouji-sama Vol.5
(cut-off 271)


*DVD*
*1.　3,747　**3,747　Mirai no Mirai Standard Edition
*2.　*,499　***,499　Yume Oukoku to Nemureru 100-nin no Ouji-sama Vol.5
*3.　*,376　144,209　Tonari no Totoro
*4.　*,282　**2,151　Free!: Dive to the Future Vol.5
*5.　*,253　**7,364　Pokemon Movie 21: Minna no Monogatari
*6.　*,249　**7,585　Sore Ike! Anpanman: Kagayake! Kurun to Inochi no Hoshi
*7.　*,225　**1,796　Eromanga-sensei OVA Limited Edition
*8.　*,223　**1,961　Oshiri Tantei Vol.2
*9.　*,216　***,216　Meitantei Conan Part 27 Vol.1
10.　*,188　***,188　Nintama Rantarou Selection "Yosan Kaigi to Iinkai Taikou to no Dan"

11.　*,187　*47,751　Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi
12.　*,176　*35,167　Granblue Fantasy The Animation Vol.7 Limited Edition
13.　*,175　*31,810　Granblue Fantasy The Animation Vol.6 Limited Edition
14.　*,171　*23,668　Doraemon Movie 38: Nobita no Takarajima
15.　*,161　*62,125　Majo no Takkyuubin
16.　*,157　*11,136　Crayon Shin-chan Movie 26: Bakumori! Kung Fu Boys - Ramen Tairan
17.　*,155　*26,064　Gekijouban Meitantei Conan: Zero no Shikkounin Regular Edition
18.　*,144　***,933　Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru Vol.1
19.　*,138　**7,009　Oshiri Tantei Vol.1
20.　*,136　*43,496　Tenkuu no Shiro Laputa

21.　*,132　***,132　Black Clover "Chapter V"
22.　*,131　***,530　Osomatsu-san Special NEET Box
(cut-off 131)


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2019)

February 25 - March 3 2019

Blu-ray

Rank | Title | Weekly Copies | Total  Copies | Release Date 

1 - Zoku Owarimonogatari Koyomi Reverse I (Limited Complete Pressing) 15,232 15,232 19/2/27 
2 - Mysteria Friends 1  10,674  10,674  19/3/2 
3 - Sword Art Online: Alicization 2 (Limited Complete Pressing)  9,889  9,889  19/2/27 
4 - Non Non Biyori Vacation Limited Edition (Blu-ray) 6,635 6,635 19/2/27 
5 - BANANA FISH Blu-ray Disc Box 2 (Limited Complete Pressing) 5,448 5,448 19/2/27 
6 - Revue Starlight Blu-ray Box 3 4,372 4,372 19/2/27 
7 - A Certain Magical Index III Vol. 3 (First Edition) (With Bonus Radio CD) 3,497 3,497 19/2/28 
8 - Persona 5 9 (Limited Complete Pressing) 3,470 3,470 19/2/27 
9 - Senki Zesshō SymphogearG Blu-ray Box (Limited First Edition) 3,443 3,443 19/2/27 
10 - DAKAICHI -I'm being harassed by the sexiest man of the year- 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 3,324 3,324 19/2/27 
11 - Bloom Into You (3) 3,293 3,293 19/2/27
12 - TV Anime Attack on Titan Season3 Vol. 4 3,210 3,210 19/2/27
13 - Mobile Suit Gundam UC Blu-ray Box Complete Edition (Bundle With RG 1/144 Unicorn Gundam Perfectibility) [Limited First Pressing] 2,998 2,998 19/2/26 
14 - Hi Score Girl STAGE 3 (First Edition) 2,395 2,395 19/2/27 
15 - Golden Kamuy Vol. V (Limited First Edition) 2,391 2,391 19/2/28 
16 - Mobile Suit Gundam UC Blu-ray Box 2,377 2,377 19/2/26 
17 - Cells at Work! 7 (Limited Complete Pressing) 2,249 2,249 19/2/27 
18 - Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs 5 (Limited Complete Pressing) 2,037 2,037 19/2/27 
19 - The Seven Deadly Sins the Movie: Prisoners of the Sky (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,910 1,910 19/2/27 
20 - Mobile Suit Gundam UC Blu-ray Box Complete Edition [Limited First Pressing] 1,792 1,792 19/2/26 

DVD

Rank | Title | Weekly Copies | Total  Copies | Release Date 

1 - Zoku Owarimonogatari Koyomi Reverse I (Limited Complete Pressing) 2,293 2,293 19/2/27
2 - BANANA FISH DVD Box 2 (Limited Complete Pressing) 2,218 2,218 19/2/27 
3 - DAKAICHI -I'm being harassed by the sexiest man of the year- 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,849 1,849 19/2/27 
4 - Sword Art Online: Alicization 2 (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,480 1,480 19/2/27 
4 - Gintama: Silver Soul Arc 9 (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,480 1,480 19/2/27 
6 - Cells at Work! 7 (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,418 1,418 19/2/27 
7 - The Seven Deadly Sins the Movie: Prisoners of the Sky (Standard Edition) 1,364 1,364 19/2/27 
8 - The Seven Deadly Sins the Movie: Prisoners of the Sky (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,350 1,350 19/2/27 
9 - Golden Kamuy Vol. V (Limited First Edition) 1,102 1,102 19/2/28 
10 - Non Non Biyori Vacation Standard Edition (DVD) 738 738 19/2/27 
11 - TV Anime Attack on Titan Season3 Vol. 4 672 672 19/2/27 
12 - That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime 2 650 650 19/2/26 
13 - Yuuna and the Haunted Hot Springs 5 (Limited Complete Pressing) 648 648 19/2/27
14 - Persona 5 9 (Limited Complete Pressing) 612 612 19/2/27 
15 6 Despicable Me 3 591 52,758 18/7/4 
16 - A Certain Magical Index III Vol. 3 (First Edition) (With Bonus Radio CD) 554 554 19/2/28 
17 3 Mirai Standard Edition DVD 540 8,071 19/1/23 
18 9 Sing 536 71,593 18/3/7 
19 2 My Hero Academia: Two Heroes DVD Plus Ultra Edition 411 8,679 19/2/13 
20 - Thunderbolt Fantasy: Tōriken Kōki 2 3 (Limited Complete Pressing) 407 407 19/2/27 
21 12 My Neighbor Totoro 395 146,068 14/7/16 
22 14 Despicable Me (12.04) 309 284,028 12/4/13 
23 1 Free! Dive to the Future Vol. 6 307 2,866 19/2/20 
24 8 My Hero Academia: Two Heroes DVD Standard Edition 304 2,759 19/2/13 
25 - Bloom Into You (3) 297 297 19/2/27
26 16 The Secret Life of Pets 285 64,446 17/7/5 
27 19 Despicable Me 2 (14.09) 283 241,600 14/9/3 
28 - The Thousand Noble Musketeers Vol. 06 280 280 19/2/27 
29 20 Minions 265 191,631 16/6/3 
30 25 Eiga Doraemon: Nobita no Takarajima 262 24,628 18/8/1 



Holy shit, Manaria Friends! That's a surprise!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2019)

March 18 - 25

Blu-ray

Rank | Title | Weekly Copies | Total Copies | Release Date

*1 - SSSS.GRIDMAN* *4* 8,481 8,481 19/3/20
*2 - Yu-Gi-Oh! Duelist and Monsters Memorial Disc* 5,693 5,693 19/3/20
*3 - The Quintessential Quintuplets 1BD* 5,508 5,508 19/3/20
*4 - Hi Score Girl Extra Stage (First Edition) *3,332 3,332 19/3/20
*5 - Goblin Slayer 2 (Limited First Pressing)* 2,950 2,950 19/3/20
*6 - Sound! Euphonium Blu-ray Box *2,182 2,182 19/3/20
*7 - Boarding School Juliet Vol. 4 (Limited First Edition)* 1,567 1,567 19/3/20
*8 - Lupin III: Goodbye Partner* 1,193 1,193 19/3/20
*8 - Seitokai Yakuindomo* 1,193 1,193 19/3/20
*10 2 Mysteria Friends I* 960 15,445 19/3/2
*11 - Hugtto! Precure Vol. 3 (Blu-ray)* 922 922 19/3/20
*12 - RELEASE THE SPYCE 4 (Blu-ray)* 810 810 19/3/20
*13 - The Promised Neverland 1 (Limited Complete Pressing)* 700 700 19/3/20
*14 9 Coco MovieNEX* 672 172,493 18/7/18
*15 10 Incredibles 2 MovieNEX* 662 90,993 18/11/21
*16 - Lupin the 3rd: The Mystery of Mamo (Ultra HD)* 655 655 19/3/20
*17 3 Frozen MovieNEX* 561 2,470,680 14/7/16
*18 4 Olaf's Frozen Adventure Blu-ray+DVD Set* 468 21,240 18/7/18
*19 11 Hugtto! Precure Futari wa Precure All Stars Memories Blu-ray* 460 5,575 19/3/6
*20 - Kaijū Girls (Black): Ultra Kaijū Gijinka Keikaku Invasion Edition* 418 418 19/3/20


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2019)

April 1 - 7

Blu-ray

Rank | Title | Weekly Copies | Total Copies | Release Date

1 - Mysteria Friends II 16,402 16,402 19/4/2

2 - I want to eat your pancreas (Limited Complete Pressing) 5,922 5,922 19/4/3

3 - Today's Menu for Emiya Family 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 5,321 5,321 19/4/3

4 - BANANA FISH Blu-ray Disc Box 3 (Limited Complete Pressing) 4,973 4,973 19/4/3

5 4 (BD)Kemurikusa Vol. 1 (Vol. I) 4,813 10,565 19/3/29

6 - Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 4,575 4,575 19/4/3

7 - Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Blu-ray Disc Box (Limited Complete Pressing) 3,685 3,685 19/4/3

8 - Sound! Euphonium 2 Blu-ray Box 2,442 2,442 19/4/3

9 - I want to eat your pancreas (Standard Edition) 2,047 2,047 19/4/3

10 - IRODUKU: The World in Colors Blu-ray Box 3 1,761 1,761 19/4/2

11 1 Zoku Owarimonogatari Koyomi Reverse 下 (Limited Complete Pressing) 1,353 19,318 19/3/27

12 - Tsurune: Kazemai Kōkō Kyūdō-bu Vol. IV 1,328 1,328 19/4/3

13 - Mob Psycho 100 II Vol. 001 (First Edition) 1,295 1,295 19/4/3

14 - Digimon Frontier Blu-ray Box 1,058 1,058 19/4/2

15 - Mysteria Friends I 982 16,877 19/3/2

16 2 Sword Art Online: Alicization 3 (Limited Complete Pressing) 765 10,327 19/3/27

17 - Aikatsu Friends!Blu-ray Box 3 746 746 19/4/2

18 - Detective Conan: The Lost Ship in The Sky 708 708 19/4/5

19 - Detective Conan: The Raven Chaser 693 693 19/4/5

20 - The Morose Mononokean II Vol. 1 Blu-ray 692 692 19/4/3
--

Japan's got some interesting taste.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

April 8 - 14

Blu-ray

Rank | Title | Weekly Copies | Total Copies | Release Date

1 - JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind Vol. 4 (First Edition) 4,130 4,130 19/4/10

2 - (BD) Kemurikusa Vol. 1 (Vol. I) 2,538 13,103 19/3/29

3 - Mysteria Friends II 629 17,031 19/4/2

4 - The Quintessential Quintuplets Vol.1 607 7,947 19/3/20

5 - I want to eat your pancreas (Limited Complete Pressing) 573 6,495 19/4/3

6 - Coco MovieNEX 551 174,400 18/7/18

7 - Today's Menu for Emiya Family 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 495 5,816 19/4/3

8 - BANANA FISH Blu-ray Disc Box 3 (Limited Complete Pressing) 464 5,437 19/4/3

9 - Zoku Owarimonogatari Koyomi Reverse II (Limited Complete Pressing) 441 19,759 19/3/27

10 - Incredibles 2 MovieNEX 401 92,661 18/11/21

11 - Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai 4 (Limited Complete Pressing) 362 4,937 19/4/3

12 - I want to eat your pancreas (Standard Edition) 341 2,388 19/4/3

13 - Zoku Owarimonogatari Koyomi Reverse I (Limited Complete Pressing) 304 20,288 19/2/27

14 - Moana MovieNEX 280 240,225 17/7/5

15 - Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Blu-ray Disc Box (Limited Complete Pressing) 260 3,945 19/4/3

16 - The Little Mermaid Diamond Collection MovieNEX 257 62,596 15/7/17

17 - Tangled MovieNEX 251 142,694 14/7/16

18 - Sound! Euphonium 2 Blu-ray Box 248 2,690 19/4/3

19 - Aladdin Diamond Collection MovieNEX 247 52,194 15/10/21

20 - Detective Conan: The Lost Ship in The Sky 226 934 19/4/5


----------

